# THE OFFICIAL PS3 vs. XBOX360 vs. Wii thread



## ghost

PS3 vs. Wii

Being a Playstation fan boy im dying to get my hands on a PS3, but looking at this vid has made me think.
I want a console for a good laugh and too play multiplayer with m8`s that is all.
I don`t want it for mega graphics, etc, ive got a PC that will do that and will upgraded it if needed.
The Wii looks like good fun and is gonna be inexpensive. (so i hope)

So for a entertainment/price ratio will the Wii be the better console ?

But to be honnest ill probably end up getting both of them.


----------



## dragon2309

marketing can do wonderous things, that video (whether official from nintendo or not) has succeeded in doing exactly what it wanted to, it made you think twice about optiong for the industry giant (the PS3) Really its up to you which you get, yes the performance you get out of a PS3 will greatly top the performance from a Wii, but as you said your not looking for the latest anbd greatest console power, most people here have PC's that can do that a lot better.

If you get both of them then your lucky and you can then compare and think, wait a minute, thiw Wii is actually a lot better than the PS3, or you might find out, wow, this Wii sucks ass, its not worth the paper it was advertised on...

I like playstations, always have, so im going to opt for the PS3, also because i hate nintendo... i dont know why, but they've always just seemed second rate, and not up to scratch, personal preference i guess.

dragon


----------



## JTM

The Wii, It's cheaper, funner and Nintendo.


----------



## Geoff

It was pretty entertaining, but I dont think that video would make me decide to get one over the other, since they really didnt talk about the systems at all.


----------



## JTM

I have a 360 and it's great. The whole Xbox Live thing is what makes the experience great. I plan on getting a Wii, due to its price and the new controller. The PS3 I won't get because I've never been a Playstation fan, and the pricetag is too high, plus I don't own an HDtv so Blu-ray does nothing for me.


----------



## Amante18

360 is better than the ps3.. and wii well... thats a different story.. diff category


----------



## dragon2309

Amante18 said:


> 360 is better than the ps3..


so, have they fixed the glitchy graphics and overheating problems yet.... or was that national manufacturer recall on hundreds of thousands of units just for fun....


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well, all I can say is that I want both, and a 360 as well. Maybe my money tree out back will finally give me those $5's, $10's, $20's, $50's, and $100's I've been waiting for.

That video, made me laugh so hard, just as much as I did last night. Oh man.
=']
Good times last night, good times.
Good video.


----------



## DCIScouts

Since this is a constantly recurring topic, it will be stickied and re-named "The official PS3 vs. XBOX360 vs. Wii thread".  Please direct all comments/news to this thread.  Thank you.


----------



## ghost

DCIScouts said:


> Since this is a constantly recurring topic, it will be stickied and re-named "The official PS3 vs. XBOX360 vs. Wii thread".  Please direct all comments/news to this thread.  Thank you.



hmmmm   lol

Well since you put X360 in there im just gonna say i bought one, it gets really hot and crashes, got it replaced with a new one, that one over heats and glitches its ass off on Oblivion and Quake 4 then crashes, sold it and learned that microsoft had the right idea but done a half assed job resulting in me selling my x360. 

When they bring out the 65nm CPU for the console in 2007 then i might buy another one, but i very much dought it.

So for me im sticking with the Wii/PS3 depending what happens later on in the year.


----------



## koOp

Wii FTW!!! im gonna get one wen it comes out bcus i have a sis and bro so we can play together, and i cant wait to play the new super smash bros.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ah yes. SSB: Brawl, with Solid Snake himself in it.
It should be great.


----------



## JTM

dragon2309 said:


> so, have they fixed the glitchy graphics and overheating problems yet.... or was that national manufacturer recall on hundreds of thousands of units just for fun....


I've owned my Xbox 360 since the day it launched and never had any overheating problems etc. It runs great. The only people who get overheating problems are the ones that store it with no ventilation room etc.


----------



## dragon2309

JTM said:


> I've owned my Xbox 360 since the day it launched and never had any overheating problems etc. It runs great. The only people who get overheating problems are the ones that store it with no ventilation room etc.


Yeh, i know, its not all that common anymore, but it was made a big deal out of a little while back, so it makes me feel good to keep niggling at it, it annoys most xbox owners still so i keep mentioning it, lol, sorry
dragon


----------



## Dr Studly

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4 lyfe
i love how dorky they made that fat chick


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I need a job, soooo bad to get the three systems, and games that I want.

...not to mention, saving for my after grad trip.
I think the first system I'll be getting is the Wii.
THANK YOU NINTENDO FOR SUCH AN AFFORDABLE PRICE!


----------



## JTM

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I need a job, soooo bad to get the three systems, and games that I want.
> 
> ...not to mention, saving for my after grad trip.
> I think the first system I'll be getting is the Wii.
> THANK YOU NINTENDO FOR SUCH AN AFFORDABLE PRICE!


It's affordable because it lacks power etc. Sure it has a low price, but that's because it is equal to a little bit over the original Xbox's power. So it lacks power but is very unique. As an Xbox and 360 owner who had no interest in Nintendo after the Gamecube, I can honestly say the Wii is shaping up to be a very good and entertaining system.


----------



## DCIScouts

Well, for me, I really don't care what the power is, if the games are fun and addictive, that system is probably the one I will get, if any.  At this point, the system that looks the best to me is the Wii, regardless of price.  So many games these days are a variation on a theme, where Nintendo seems to be getting the most original games.  Anybody want to play Super Monkey Ball???


----------



## ghost

JTM said:
			
		

> I've owned my Xbox 360 since the day it launched and never had any overheating problems etc. It runs great. The only people who get overheating problems are the ones that store it with no ventilation room etc.


 Nope not at all, i bought my X360 as soon as they come out and i had it in a open space with 3x 120mm fans cooling it + the 2x 60mm fans it already had. It worked but still got the unit replaced because i souldnt have to pay for something that dont work. 
But now i think microsoft have sorted there problems and hopefully learned a lesson.

nintendo have been making consoles for donkeys years and they have the exp to know what people want. Ok the game cube was the biggest pile of crap eva maked but i think they have learned from this.
I remember the ole SNES and my god i was glued the the TV for hours, also me n my friends used to play bomberman 8 player till the early hours of the morning  

For me it isnt about "breath taking graphics and ultimate power". 
Knowing that the Wii will be backwards compatible with the previous games from nintendo i think there gonna do well. Guess only time will tell.


----------



## Atsumi

Right now my favorite is the Xbox 360 as it's the only one I've played.  I've had it since launch and have had absolutely no problems with it.  

PS3, I would like to get too and also the Wii.  Until all 3 come out, I really have no more to say than what I did on other threads.


----------



## ADE

Ive seen the graphics on a preview of the PS3 (OMFG THERE AMAZING!!!!) Please  excuse my language, but they are the most amazing pictures in motion I have ever seen. And to think the gaming system was said would never make any money and then the guy quite his job and sold the fist game which was like virtual TAG. It was a hit, and the guy who made the first game system is still alive -saw him at the G3 gaming convention on TV. That was the beginning of the era of increasingly fat Americans-like me, but I don't suffer from laziness, I enjoy every bit of it.


----------



## Dr Studly

ADE said:


> Ive seen the graphics on a preview of the PS3 (OMFG THERE AMAZING!!!!) Please  excuse my language, but they are the most amazing pictures in motion I have ever seen. And to think the gaming system was said would never make any money and then the guy quite his job and sold the fist game which was like virtual TAG. It was a hit, and the guy who made the first game system is still alive -saw him at the G3 gaming convention on TV. That was the beginning of the era of increasingly fat Americans-like me, but I don't suffer from laziness, I enjoy every bit of it.



What had better graphics of Nintendo 64 and Original Playstation?
Playstation

What sold more of Nindento 64 and Original Playstation and was a bigger hit and more universally favored?
Nintendo 64


its dumb tho, cus i remember when Nintendo64 was $69 brand new at big stored like Wal-Mart during the height of its prime, and all the new systems are like $400... has anyone thought this might be a reason why the older systems were much more popular?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

SNES will always kick ass and reign supreme. I mean, comeon, it has.. that oen game I like. Uhm... I forget the name.

DAMNIT.


----------



## Dr Studly

Hyper_Kagome said:


> SNES will always kick ass and reign supreme. I mean, comeon, it has.. that oen game I like. Uhm... I forget the name.
> 
> DAMNIT.



does it have to do with mario?
cus all the best games do...


----------



## jimmymac

Final Fantasy series...staying on the playstation platform...decision made for me


----------



## thealmightyone

IF i get a console, it'll be the Wii, simply because:

1) It's the cheaper option.
2) It's selling point is gameplay, rather than graphics, which means multiplayer games will be GENUINELY FUN, rather than blood and gore in even greater detail.

So get your mates round, have a bit to drink, then start waving those controllers around. Now, to me, that sounds more fun than standard FPS multiplayer on a PS3/360.


----------



## daygowop

yea i agree. i am getting a little sick and tired of all these FPS's. it seems like any company can make a good FPS if it has good graphics, detail, and a multiplayer. we all need a FPS that steps it up a bar and separates itself from the rest of all these repetitive FPS's.


----------



## Pr0

what is WII?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Encore4More said:


> does it have to do with mario?
> cus all the best games do...



Romance of The Three Kingdoms!
That's it.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Pr0 said:


> what is WII?



It is the next gen console being released by Nintendo. It was originally called the Revolution. But for some incredibly odd reason, they changed it to the worst console name of all time, the Wii.


----------



## Pr0

bigsaucybob said:


> It is the next gen console being released by Nintendo. It was originally called the Revolution. But for some incredibly odd reason, they changed it to the worst console name of all time, the Wii.



So what WII stands for?


----------



## bigsaucybob

Pr0 said:


> So what WII stands for?



I dont think it stands for anything, the actual name is Wii. Like a word not initals.


----------



## Pr0

Are the specs of the console any better then my sig?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

bigsaucybob said:


> I dont think it stands for anything, the actual name is Wii. Like a word not initals.


Wii was decided to be used for these reasons:
1) No need to abbreviate (Saving money) unlike Sony, PS3/Ps3, etc
2) the ii can stand for many things, like how you can have two controllers attactched to one another for gaming.
3) Wii will be said the same way in all languages, and will be easy to notice in ANY culture.

Those are just a few reasons.


----------



## JTM

Wii, stand for "we". Nintendo wants to build a community etc. I remember reading slogans on and about the whole Wii thing and how "we" are the community, "we" are the gamers etc. 
-The Wii looks great, Xbox will almost be my first but the Wii will definately look fun. Nintendo puts so much effort into a console yet they don't get anything out of it. The Gamecube lacked third party support and online which made it not the console to buy in many cases etc. But the Wii looks good and will have online, and the third party support looks alot greater than it was for the Gamecube. 
-Generally the Wii will be a good experience. I hope.


----------



## ghost

daygowop said:


> yea i agree. i am getting a little sick and tired of all these FPS's. it seems like any company can make a good FPS if it has good graphics, detail, and a multiplayer. we all need a FPS that steps it up a bar and separates itself from the rest of all these repetitive FPS's.



Yeah defo, i find most of the FPS`s are getting alike using the same sorta game engines like Doom.
When Halo 3 comes out for X360 i think it will lure more ppl to get the X360 being the halo series very popular with FPS fans.



jimmymac said:


> Final Fantasy series...staying on the playstation platform...decision made for me



You know this, i loved FF7 and was the only reason i bought a PS1  The game lacked High detailed graphics, etc... But the storie was awesome and was a very highly playable game.
When they rerelease FF7 on the PS3 Im defo gonna get it.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

As far as I know, there is NO re-release for FF7 to the PS3. It's all some rumour that started when some demo on how it'd look on PS3 graphics was seen by people.

Who knows. I just don't think it'll be re-released; as do alot of others.


----------



## Atsumi

Hyper_Kagome said:


> As far as I know, there is NO re-release for FF7 to the PS3. It's all some rumour that started when some demon on how it'd look on PS3 graphics was seen by people.
> 
> Who knows. I just don't think it'll be re-released; as do alot of others.


I've had to explain that to people SO MANY times. :/


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I know. Annoying, isn't it?
=/


----------



## ghost

Hyper_Kagome said:


> As far as I know, there is NO re-release for FF7 to the PS3. It's all some rumour that started when some demon on how it'd look on PS3 graphics was seen by people.
> 
> Who knows. I just don't think it'll be re-released; as do alot of others.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thsnDqQu0mQ

Theres the VID !!!! FF7 WILL be out for PS3 i seen it on E3 and was officially announced by sony representatives.


----------



## Atsumi

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I know. Annoying, isn't it?
> =/



Most of them approach it the same way too.  "Do you have information regarding the FFVII remake?"  or something along those lines.  Atleast for me.  People ask me things about video games ALL the time because I'm president of my school's video game club. XD  It's hard crushing their hopes and dreams telling them it's only a rumor.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Atsumi said:


> Most of them approach it the same way too.  "Do you have information regarding the FFVII remake?"  or something along those lines.  Atleast for me.  People ask me things about video games ALL the time because I'm president of my school's video game club. XD  It's hard crushing their hopes and dreams telling them it's only a rumor.





			
				ghostfacesuk said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thsnDqQu0mQ
> 
> Theres the VID !!!! FF7 WILL be out for PS3 i seen it on E3 and was officially announced by sony representatives.



Uh-oh, it starts.

I mean, the video even says, "Technical DEMO for the PS3." As for the E3 announcment, I've heard nothing of it. Post some proof?


----------



## Atsumi

ghostfacesuk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thsnDqQu0mQ
> 
> Theres the VID !!!! FF7 WILL be out for PS3 i seen it on E3 and was officially announced by sony representatives.



Please let that be a joke...


----------



## ghost

yes i understand but i have read articals in console mags sayin
"footage shown is evidence that Square Enix intends to release a remake of the FFVII." ??

Sorry about this ppl i dont want to start a brawl lol, i just really hope they do remake it.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

ghostfacesuk said:


> yes i understand but i have read articals in console mags sayin
> "footage shown is evidence that Square Enix intends to release a remake of the FFVII." ??



Do you have any links to the authors of those articals. Or links to anything that mentions that there will be a PS3 FF7?

Bee.are.bee. - Internet acting up.

EDIT:
Fixed it. =^_^=


----------



## ghost

Um dunno of the top of my head, it was a artical in a PC mag under a console section. I will look it up again when i get home. But for now i have sent 

"footage shown is evidence that Square Enix intends to release a remake of the FFVII."  & "E3 and was officially announced by sony representatives" to SQUARE ENIX and will w8 for a responce. 

Soz about this, didnt think much of it till now. But soon i will get a answer hopefully.


----------



## Marzeth

I'm sorry, gotta go back to the video this all started with.
First of all, blondie is not that hot, better than chubby, but no hot at all.
But most importantly, whoever is making up their mind based on the funny video, has got to do himself and the world that surrounds him/her a favor: go buy a clue.


----------



## H-Bomb

That video didn't sway me to prefer either console. The things the blond girl was saying made little sense when aplied to the Wii e.g. "All you have to do is touch me and i'm ready to go" or something like that. It's motion sensitive NOT touch sensitive, their completely different. What she should have said was "you can pick me up with one hand and throw me around like a nunchuck or use me as a tennis racket then spin me around like a sword until your arms get tired or you break a vase" it doesn't quite have the same effect does it


----------



## H-Bomb

What it boils down to is this.

Is it possible to represent a games console in the form of two very different (physically) women? No

Why is this? Because you do not buy a games console to have sex with it.


----------



## Lamilia

ghostfacesuk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thsnDqQu0mQ
> 
> Theres the VID !!!! FF7 WILL be out for PS3 i seen it on E3 and was officially announced by sony representatives.



yeah I wish but after that they said this is only a tech demo and square enix has no plans for a final fantasy 7 remake. I would definitely buy a playstation 3 then but for now im happy with PC games.


----------



## Yasu

ghostfacesuk said:


> Um dunno of the top of my head, it was a artical in a PC mag under a console section. I will look it up again when i get home. But for now i have sent
> 
> "footage shown is evidence that Square Enix intends to release a remake of the FFVII."  & "E3 and was officially announced by sony representatives" to SQUARE ENIX and will w8 for a responce.
> 
> Soz about this, didnt think much of it till now. But soon i will get a answer hopefully.



Sony also said the Killzone 2 trailer was real time.  We see how well that turned out.  SquareEnix has already stated that they have no plans to bring FFVII over to the PS3, but I'm sure they'll do something to milk the FFVII hype.

http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/rpg/finalfantasyvii/news.html?sid=6130109&mode=recent


----------



## ghost

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo 

I got a reply from Square Enix Information Centre and its not good.


"Thank you for contacting the Square Enix Information Centre,

We are sorry to inform you that FFVII will not be released on PS3, but FFXII
will.

Thank you for your support and enthusiasm.
Good luck

All at Square Enix Europe
Please contact us at the PlayOnline Information Center at +44 (0)870 600 0182"

OMG i have never been so gutted lol. So all the rumors were BS, that is ghey.


----------



## Atsumi

ghostfacesuk said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> I got a reply from Square Enix Information Centre and its not good.
> 
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the Square Enix Information Centre,
> 
> We are sorry to inform you that FFVII will not be released on PS3, but FFXII
> will.
> 
> Thank you for your support and enthusiasm.
> Good luck
> 
> All at Square Enix Europe
> Please contact us at the PlayOnline Information Center at +44 (0)870 600 0182"
> 
> OMG i have never been so gutted lol. So all the rumors were BS, that is ghey.



You actually emailed them about it?! XD


----------



## jimmymac

ghostfacesuk said:


> yes i understand but i have read articals in console mags sayin
> "footage shown is evidence that Square Enix intends to release a remake of the FFVII." ??
> 
> Sorry about this ppl i dont want to start a brawl lol, i just really hope they do remake it.




sorry fella, looking at your post after this i arrived too late.

Square enix did a remake of the intro sequence for FF VII in order to give an idea of what the PS3 was capable of, its a sweet intro too but it was purely for promotional purposes of what square enix would be able to do.

This instantly set off all sorts of rumours about FFVII being remade for the PS3 but as Square enix have confirmed to you its not true.

Yoshinori Kitase  actually came out and said FF VII could be remade but it would only be after every other possible FF project was completed first, think what he meant to say was maybe when hell freezes over.

But hopefully you have a chance to see Final Fantasy Advent Children so that gives you something to follow on from wher cloud left us in FFVII 

On the plus side it has been confirmed the the fina fantasy series will remain Playstation loyal with only the online games being transported onto other platforms (exluding the conversion of FFVII and FFVIII that happened some time ago)

Plus FFXII is just about ready to go, should with any luck be launched around november time, i for one cant wait


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I got another good laugh.
Yay.


----------



## jimmymac

oh forgot to mention, there is however a game within the FFVII world thats due for release.

Dirge of Cerberus for the PS2 centres on Vincent Valentine...dont expect too much from it though, pretty much just a side title, nothing like the massive projects of the usual FF vein


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

jimmymac said:


> oh forgot to mention, there is however a game within the FFVII world thats due for release.
> 
> Dirge of Cerberus for the PS2 centres on Vincent Valentine...dont expect too much from it though, pretty much just a side title, nothing like the massive projects of the usual FF vein



I still plan to get that game. I've seen screenshots and a pretty convincing ad for it right off of my Advent Children DVD. It definatly dosn't look like any other Final Fantasy game.


----------



## jimmymac

it closer to a fps than the usual rpg


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Yeah, and that is certianly, different from the other FF games. Besides, you get to be Vincent as well.
Sweet-ness.


----------



## patrickv

Yeah....marketting.it's all about the moolah


----------



## JTM

Just go with XBox 360. But only if you want a great online service and experience. Go with the Wii for the fun factor. And leave the PS3 out to dry.


----------



## Skizzor

JTM said:


> Just go with XBox 360. But only if you want a great online service and experience. Go with the Wii for the fun factor. And leave the PS3 out to dry.



PS3 has the same features as xbox live, if not better. Its also free.


----------



## ahajv4life

ooooo let me weigh in.....o wait...how can we have a comparison thread if only ONE of the THREE platforms is out.    Ohh...we can go on rumors!!  Xbox is the only system out.  Playstation is having game developers drop out like rain.  Wii...What can you say about the Wii....Weee we're having fun.  So, since I HAVE ONLY PLAYED the 360....gonna say...the 360.


----------



## JTM

Skizzor said:


> PS3 has the same features as xbox live, if not better. Its also free.


That's what Sony said, but nothing of material proof is available. So as it stands Xbox Live is better. Also Xbox Live has years of development ahead of Sony's online.


----------



## Marzeth

This is it. The moment Sony steps up and shows the world why the PS3 will rule the next gen console battle and win the war. It's all in this article.

Resistance: Fall of Man CEO tells us why this game could only be developed for the PS3 and not the PS2, XBox, XBox360 and PC. Processing power and storage WILL indeed be a concern for Microsoft and very soon... PS3 Launch Day to be exact.

*Ted Price, Founder & CEO: *It would have been very, very difficult to create Resistance on any other platform. First, this game requires an incredible amount of processing power to support the large number of moving characters and objects in the levels. Every one of our characters has sophisticated AI and navigation routines running in the background. Plus, every object -- including characters -- has to access our physics and collision systems constantly. And, of course, I'm ignoring all the other processes that have to occur simultaneously to create immersive, believable environments. What a game like Resistance requires is parallel processing on a massive scale and fortunately the Cell's SPUs give us this. We can take complex and expensive systems and move them onto the SPUs, which are extremely good at number-crunching. When these systems run in parallel it means we can do more per frame and that means more detail in the game.

Second, the game requires more than 20 gigabytes of storage space, which means that the only viable storage medium for us is Blu-ray. We could not have fit this game on a DVD or a HD-DVD. So, yet another reason that the game could only have been created on the PlayStation 3.


Check out the whole interview here:
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/729/729630p4.html


----------



## DCIScouts

November release date, hmm...  Well now's the time for them to meet that date! (and get those prices _for sure_ out for consumers to start absorbing the shock...)


----------



## Burgerbob

Marzeth said:


> This is it. The moment Sony steps up and shows the world why the PS3 will rule the next gen console battle and win the war. It's all in this article.
> 
> Resistance: Fall of Man CEO tells us why this game could only be developed for the PS3 and not the PS2, XBox, XBox360 and PC. Processing power and storage WILL indeed be a concern for Microsoft and very soon... PS3 Launch Day to be exact.
> 
> *Ted Price, Founder & CEO: *It would have been very, very difficult to create Resistance on any other platform. First, this game requires an incredible amount of processing power to support the large number of moving characters and objects in the levels. Every one of our characters has sophisticated AI and navigation routines running in the background. Plus, every object -- including characters -- has to access our physics and collision systems constantly. And, of course, I'm ignoring all the other processes that have to occur simultaneously to create immersive, believable environments. What a game like Resistance requires is parallel processing on a massive scale and fortunately the Cell's SPUs give us this. We can take complex and expensive systems and move them onto the SPUs, which are extremely good at number-crunching. When these systems run in parallel it means we can do more per frame and that means more detail in the game.
> 
> Second, the game requires *more than 20 gigabytes of storage space, which means that the only viable storage medium for us is Blu-ray. We could not have fit this game on a DVD or a HD-DVD. *So, yet another reason that the game could only have been created on the PlayStation 3.
> 
> 
> Check out the whole interview here:
> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/729/729630p4.html



Arent DH-DVDs up to like 30GB?


----------



## DCIScouts

Burgerbob said:


> Arent DH-DVDs up to like 30GB?



No, HD-DVD's are supposed to be (and believe are) 15 GB, where Blu-Ray are around 50 GB, also part of the reason why Sony is pricing games at $70.  Too bad even when the technology gets dirt cheap they'll still charge the same price (like DVDs, or even CDs for the PS2).  Until the next format comes out...


----------



## Burgerbob

DCIScouts said:


> No, HD-DVD's are supposed to be (and believe are) 15 GB, where Blu-Ray are around 50 GB, also part of the reason why Sony is pricing games at $70.  Too bad even when the technology gets dirt cheap they'll still charge the same price (like DVDs, or even CDs for the PS2).  Until the next format comes out...



O wow, i thought that HD-DVD and Blu-Ray were about the same. Ooops. And i have to agree with you on the price issue... they will still charge 60 bucks a game in 2009, im guessing.


----------



## DCIScouts

Burgerbob said:


> O wow, i thought that HD-DVD and Blu-Ray were about the same. Ooops. And i have to agree with you on the price issue... they will still charge 60 bucks a game in 2009, im guessing.



Yeah, completely bogus.  And the whole war is actually causing a lot of rifts in the movie/technology industries...

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1184056,00.html


----------



## P11

DCIScouts said:


> No, HD-DVD's are supposed to be (and believe are) 15 GB, where Blu-Ray are around 50 GB, also part of the reason why Sony is pricing games at $70.  Too bad even when the technology gets dirt cheap they'll still charge the same price (like DVDs, or even CDs for the PS2).  Until the next format comes out...



Sorry to say this but your wrong. The average Blu-Ray disc stores 25GB of information, whereas the average HD-DVD disc stores 15GB. Both discs also have dual layer options, Blu-Ray= 50GB, and HD-DVD = 30GB.


----------



## DCIScouts

Ah, must have been remembering a single-layer HD-DVD and a double layer Blu-Ray... whoops!


----------



## Yasu

Hmm...Sony has decided to not provide HD cables in either package of the PS3...another bad(for the consumers) move by Sony.

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6157113.html

And some more bad news from Sony.  Oh Sony, why do you lie so much?

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6157145.html


----------



## Tystrasza

Sony has said i think that they know people are going to buy their stuff no matter how much it is.. i so hope that that blows up in their face.

Spending 600+ on a PS3 then 70$ per game.. = no thanks


----------



## ghost

PS3 prosponed till March 2007 in europe  Even though before hand shops were taking preorders for units to come in November 2006 @ £549.99, im glad i didnt preorder it.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Yasu said:


> Hmm...Sony has decided to not provide HD cables in either package of the PS3...another bad(for the consumers) move by Sony.
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/6157113.html



Wow, I haven't seen that. Are they joking? Why would they do that? How dumb.


----------



## Yasu

Wii shall rule them all! Muahahahahah!

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6157573.html?tag=latestnews;title;0

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6157572.html

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6157575.html


----------



## Geoff

By the time the PS3 comes out... XBOX will already have made a new console


----------



## DCIScouts

[-0MEGA-];432839 said:
			
		

> By the time the PS3 comes out... XBOX will already have made a new console



And Nintendo will have bought out the XBox


----------



## bigsaucybob

[-0MEGA-];432839 said:
			
		

> By the time the PS3 comes out... XBOX will already have made a new console



I wouldn't be surprised.



DCIScouts said:


> And Nintendo will have bought out the XBox



That would surprise me, the Wii and 360 will be good partners. Such as many customers having the ability to own both. Since you could technically buy a Wii and an Xbox 360 for a PS3.


----------



## Marzeth

PS3 has great support from unbought 3rd party developers, over and above what the Wii and 360 have.
Furthermore, they have great console specific launch titles that the 360 did not have at launch and they have great console specific upcoming titles as well.
Everyone's crying about the cable... we'll kids, we'll se how much of a difference that is when the HD-DVD Drive comes out for you 360ers. Thank God we don't have to pay for that since it comes in the box.
...which also means that PS3 will be a slick next gen console. Unlike the 360 which is huge already with the AC adapter, you guys have to find a spot in your living room for a HD-DVD Drive as well. I'm so sorry for you people.
Let's just say... I don't envy you.


----------



## tlarkin

blu ray will fail just like beta max and mini disk, sony has a nitch for that kind of thing.

The wii's dev kit costs just over $1,000, so it will open up the market for a lot of developers since their dev kit is so cheap.  Meaning the games will be cheaper, and more people will buy them.  Plus it is completely backwards compatable with game cube, and plays SNES, N64, NES, Turbo Graphix 16, and Sega Genesis games.

I think Nintendo is doing the smart thing right now.  HD TV is not widely available yet to every region in the US, not to mention not everyone has it in their homes.  Only a small percentage do.

remember when the saturn came out?  It was the first next gen cd console, with internet capabilities, fast and smooth FPS, realistic like graphics, etc.  It failed because the market wasn't ready for it.  It was the first of its kind and not everyone had broadband internet so a lot of its features were only availbe to a few people.


----------



## Geoff

Marzeth said:


> PS3 has great support from unbought 3rd party developers, over and above what the Wii and 360 have.
> Furthermore, they have great console specific launch titles that the 360 did not have at launch and they have great console specific upcoming titles as well.
> Everyone's crying about the cable... we'll kids, we'll se how much of a difference that is when the HD-DVD Drive comes out for you 360ers. Thank God we don't have to pay for that since it comes in the box.
> ...which also means that PS3 will be a slick next gen console. Unlike the 360 which is huge already with the AC adapter, you guys have to find a spot in your living room for a HD-DVD Drive as well. I'm so sorry for you people.
> Let's just say... I don't envy you.



You do know that the majority of the price tag on the PS3 is just the Blu-Ray drive, right?  And it costs about $100 to get an HDMI cable.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Marzeth said:


> PS3 has great support from unbought 3rd party developers, over and above what the Wii and 360 have.
> Furthermore, they have great console specific launch titles that the 360 did not have at launch and they have great console specific upcoming titles as well.
> Everyone's crying about the cable... we'll kids, we'll se how much of a difference that is when the HD-DVD Drive comes out for you 360ers. Thank God we don't have to pay for that since it comes in the box.
> ...which also means that PS3 will be a slick next gen console. Unlike the 360 which is huge already with the AC adapter, you guys have to find a spot in your living room for a HD-DVD Drive as well. I'm so sorry for you people.
> Let's just say... I don't envy you.



Haha, your funny. I would rather have to find room in my living room for an Xbox 360 and an HD-DVD drive (omg its so hard help me help me) then spend $600 on a PS3 and 80-100 on a cable.


----------



## Powman

I remember the day when we didn't need giant power cords and needs for ventilation. I'm fine with my good old SNES, just pop the game in. No memory cards, no hard drives. Good old fashoined gaming. 

Although, I am waiting for the PS3 to kick the crap out of 360, despite it's price tag.


----------



## Tystrasza

I saw on the news sony is dropping the PS3 price to 410$. What version idk, prolly the cheapest one obviously.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Tystrasza said:


> I saw on the news sony is dropping the PS3 price to 410$. What version idk, prolly the cheapest one obviously.



This is true, but its actually $430. Then you have to buy HD cables and thats back to $500, so its practically pointless. 

Xbox is releasing the HD-DVD drive for $170 in Japan. This will certainly put up a fight, considering it will be cheaper than a Blu-Ray PS3 and it will be 1080p.


----------



## Blue

I'll just touch slightly on the Blue-ray subject. For those that mention PS3 comes HD ready. Well do we really know what will be the HD standard in the future? It could be the difference of buying  beta over a VHS . We seriously are not sure and blue ray could be Sony's UMD. Blue Ray is also responsible in helping to drive up the price of the PS3. I'd certainly not let Blue ray be my deciding factor.

Now on the subject of consoles in general. I'm buying the Wii all the way. I'm a PC gamer on a budget and would rather pump those dollars into my PC (an everything machine) "BUT" if I where rich I'd buy an Xbox360 today. Anyhow the Wii "should" be allot of fun and I've always loved games like Zelda, Mario bros. I actually just got a gamecube about 4 months ago because I needed a Zelda and Mario fix . I bought a PS2 a few years ago and played like 4 games and then stuck it in the closet... I have since pulled it out to play some more Grand Turismo 4 (awesome game!) and I might let it stay out for awhile. *Blue goes off a little bit* by the way how many people here knows that Grand Turismo 4 has a 1080i mode? I've tried this after the purchase of some RGB Cables and it looks considerably better... Not sure how they did it but certainly it cannot be "true" 1080i, could it? I just don't know.

Either way you slice it... All the console games have something over the other and that goes especially for the Wii (which is considerably weaker graphically). They will all be great and the luckiest of gamers will own them all .


----------



## Yasu

Tystrasza said:


> I saw on the news sony is dropping the PS3 price to 410$. What version idk, prolly the cheapest one obviously.


The price drop is for the cheaper model but the price drop is in Japan only.  The original price was around 60,000 yen ($515) and now is 49,980 yen ($429).

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6158499.html


----------



## Burgerbob

I dont really think that any of these consoles should be against each other, as they each fill a different niche. The Wii is the poor man's console, the 360 is the middle class gamer/ entertainment console, and the PS3 is the hard core rich person's gaming console.


----------



## Yasu

> I dont really think that any of these consoles should be against each other, as they each fill a different niche. The Wii is the poor man's console, the 360 is the middle class gamer/ entertainment console, and the PS3 is the hard core rich person's gaming console.


So someone who owns all 3 is a poor, middle-class, rich person?


----------



## bigsaucybob

Yasu said:


> So someone who owns all 3 is a poor, middle-class, rich person?



No, thats what we call a person with way too much time and money.


----------



## Marzeth

*Just my thoughts...*



tlarkin said:


> blu ray will fail just like beta max and mini disk, sony has a nitch for that kind of thing.
> 
> The wii's dev kit costs just over $1,000, so it will open up the market for a lot of developers since their dev kit is so cheap.  Meaning the games will be cheaper, and more people will buy them.  Plus it is completely backwards compatable with game cube, and plays SNES, N64, NES, Turbo Graphix 16, and Sega Genesis games.
> 
> I think Nintendo is doing the smart thing right now.  HD TV is not widely available yet to every region in the US, not to mention not everyone has it in their homes.  Only a small percentage do.
> 
> remember when the saturn came out?  It was the first next gen cd console, with internet capabilities, fast and smooth FPS, realistic like graphics, etc.  It failed because the market wasn't ready for it.  It was the first of its kind and not everyone had broadband internet so a lot of its features were only availbe to a few people.



In regards to the dev Kits, of course they are cheap and of course the games will be. But you'll never see something like Resistance or Gears of War coming out of the Wii, that will surely guarantee you that!
The backwards compatibility, everyone has it and everyone can have it nowadays, including the 360 as long as they close deals with whom they have to.
Sony has failed several times with new formats, and that is something that worries me, but in this case I feel comfortable with the fact that size will matter in the near future, specially when we are speaking of 1080i or 1080p data which is huge and will soon be maxed out. If you think about it, you will need a dual layer HD-DVD to reach the capacity of a single layer BD-DVD once content ramps up, and at some point one or the other media will be left hanging in the dark. Does anyone still use a ZIP drive at home or work? And as proof of excessive content, have a read of "Would it have been possible to create Resistance on anything but the PlayStation 3, like the PS2, Xbox 360 or PC, and if not, why?" here http://ps3.ign.com/articles/729/729630p4.html and read "Quick Fanboy wars question -- Could Lair be done under its current spec on the Xbox 360? If so, why go with the PlayStation 3 "only" instead of going cross-platform?" here http://ps3.ign.com/articles/733/733921p5.html
When the Saturn came out it was WAY ahead of its time with everything it offered. The only thing PS3 has ahead of its time is HD, because all else, most homes carry.



			
				[-0MEGA-];437769 said:
			
		

> You do know that the majority of the price tag on the PS3 is just the Blu-Ray drive, right?  And it costs about $100 to get an HDMI cable.



Yep. I know. Same reason for the delay. But I truly believe it's the future of storage. And when I compare the HDMI cable issue to the 360, whoever got the cable with the box is useless, until you dash out $170 dollars to get the HD-DVD Drive. So, it really doesn't stun me in regards to price, specially since the 360's value is the expected value of the technology it holds inside as the PS3's value is related to its technology.



bigsaucybob said:


> Haha, your funny. I would rather have to find room in my living room for an Xbox 360 and an HD-DVD drive (omg its so hard help me help me) then spend $600 on a PS3 and 80-100 on a cable.



No disrespect saucy, but I have a slick modern/flowing looking living room and I do worry about the way I cram things around my living room. But that's just freaky me.



bigsaucybob said:


> This is true, but its actually $430. Then you have to buy HD cables and thats back to $500, so its practically pointless.
> 
> Xbox is releasing the HD-DVD drive for $170 in Japan. This will certainly put up a fight, considering it will be cheaper than a Blu-Ray PS3 and it will be 1080p.



I'm sorry to break this to you. But The XBox360 will never be true 1080p since it is just a compatibility feature since the real issue all comes back to... (drumroll) ...storage. Please read http://ps3.ign.com/articles/734/734001p1.html and let me know what you think.



Blue said:


> I'll just touch slightly on the Blue-ray subject. For those that mention PS3 comes HD ready. Well do we really know what will be the HD standard in the future? It could be the difference of buying  beta over a VHS . We seriously are not sure and blue ray could be Sony's UMD. Blue Ray is also responsible in helping to drive up the price of the PS3. I'd certainly not let Blue ray be my deciding factor.
> 
> Now on the subject of consoles in general. I'm buying the Wii all the way. I'm a PC gamer on a budget and would rather pump those dollars into my PC (an everything machine) "BUT" if I where rich I'd buy an Xbox360 today. Anyhow the Wii "should" be allot of fun and I've always loved games like Zelda, Mario bros. I actually just got a gamecube about 4 months ago because I needed a Zelda and Mario fix . I bought a PS2 a few years ago and played like 4 games and then stuck it in the closet... I have since pulled it out to play some more Grand Turismo 4 (awesome game!) and I might let it stay out for awhile. *Blue goes off a little bit* by the way how many people here knows that Grand Turismo 4 has a 1080i mode? I've tried this after the purchase of some RGB Cables and it looks considerably better... Not sure how they did it but certainly it cannot be "true" 1080i, could it? I just don't know.
> 
> Either way you slice it... All the console games have something over the other and that goes especially for the Wii (which is considerably weaker graphically). They will all be great and the luckiest of gamers will own them all .



Blue Ray is in part a deciding factor given that it'll be the cheapest BD-DVD Player on earth, but most importantly because of it's free online environment and the fact that PSs 1st and 3rd party exclusive games were, are and will forever be awesome. And by the time we've reached our storage limit playing video games that are inmmense in every way, 360ers will be forever stuck with their 30GB games unless they buy a XBox360 BD-DVD Drive add-on.


----------



## Blue

> Blue Ray is in part a deciding factor given that it'll be the cheapest BD-DVD Player on earth, but most importantly because of it's free online environment and the fact that PSs 1st and 3rd party exclusive games were, are and will forever be awesome. And by the time we've reached our storage limit playing video games that are inmmense in every way, 360ers will be forever stuck with their 30GB games unless they buy a XBox360 BD-DVD Drive add-on.



If you look at games of today and the storage they are on, do you think the entire disk of either HD DVD or Blue ray will be maxed anytime soon? I doubt it. However I refused to delve to deep in the blue ray VS HD DVD debate because it is silly. One day there will be just 1 format as usual and no one here can say which that will be. For some reason though my senses are telling me that will be HD DVD.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Marzeth said:


> I'm sorry to break this to you. But The XBox360 will never be true 1080p since it is just a compatibility feature since the real issue all comes back to... (drumroll) ...storage. Please read http://ps3.ign.com/articles/734/734001p1.html and let me know what you think.




Yes, Microsoft does need to do a serious hardware update to allow for true 1080p. But I still dont want to go spend $600 for the PS3 when I have to buy HD cables and I wont be able to rent games. I am a huge fan of renting games.


----------



## Doom_Machine

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/d036880a-4be8-11db-90d2-0000779e2340.html

sony cuts prices on ps3 in japan..hope they do that here in usa too


----------



## DCIScouts

Smart move by Sony, they realised that if people don't buy the system, it doesn't matter what price the games are, or what the actual games are.  Now if we can just get them to let go of that stupid "no renting" crap...  

*Offtopic*: They are rather obsessed with the whole piracy thing..., anyone remember what they got themselves into with their music label last year?


----------



## Blue

bigsaucybob said:


> Yes, Microsoft does need to do a serious hardware update to allow for true 1080p. But I still dont want to go spend $600 for the PS3 when I have to buy HD cables and I wont be able to rent games. I am a huge fan of renting games.




Not entirely sure there. I've heard that there will be a free software update comeing along for 1080p support. They have the HD-DVD addon coming out soon.

Edit:

K, well I read that article http://ps3.ign.com/articles/734/734001p1.html. Maybe I'm just blowing air but... I think games are amazing now with far less storage space. I'm not entirely convinced that 50gb's is necessary. I wonder where the future of gaming is heading when so many people worry about the appearance of a game over it's game play. There are so many great looking pile of crap games out there. I'm seriously having a hard time finding decent games to play that are not FPS (which is getting old also).

Edit again:

That article also states that Microsofts 1080p patch is just a compatibility feature... compatible with what? perhaps it was just a poor choice of words on their part?


----------



## bigsaucybob

I am not really positive about how Microsoft plans on handling this. 

I am an Xbox fanboy and all but Microsoft does need to have some sort of hardware update. I was reading that since Xbox mainly offers component output, most 1080p TV's dont offer the 1080p through component. Only HDMI and VGA. Now the 360 does have a VGA cable but not default with the Premium Package.


----------



## Marzeth

*The True HD and True Price*



Blue said:


> If you look at games of today and the storage they are on, do you think the entire disk of either HD DVD or Blue ray will be maxed anytime soon? I doubt it. However I refused to delve to deep in the blue ray VS HD DVD debate because it is silly. One day there will be just 1 format as usual and no one here can say which that will be. For some reason though my senses are telling me that will be HD DVD.



First off, I don't think you took your time to read the links I left above. Please do so now, have a read of:
1. "Would it have been possible to create Resistance on anything but the PlayStation 3, like the PS2, Xbox 360 or PC, and if not, why?" here http://ps3.ign.com/articles/729/729630p4.html
2. "Quick Fanboy wars question -- Could Lair be done under its current spec on the Xbox 360? If so, why go with the PlayStation 3 "only" instead of going cross-platform?" here http://ps3.ign.com/articles/733/733921p5.html
Also, in the year 2004 (or 2003, can't remember) I got a copy of UT2004 in CDs. To be exact, a copy of UT2004 in 6 CDs, and the total installed files ammount to a whoping 5.19GB. Now that was back then, we are approaching 2007 and graphics have advanced much further than UT2004.
I hope you can now see where I'm going with this and what the articles state.



bigsaucybob said:


> Yes, Microsoft does need to do a serious hardware update to allow for true 1080p. But I still dont want to go spend $600 for the PS3 when I have to buy HD cables and I wont be able to rent games. I am a huge fan of renting games.



About the rent. Bud that is just specullation. No one's confirmed that and Sony wouldn't be that dumb. So scrap saying anything about it, unless someone has a reference link from a trusting source that hasconfirmed this.

If you give it a good thought, there's not much of a difference between the systems. Specially if you try to get the 360 to PS3 standards. It would go something like this: $400.00 (XBox360 Pro) + $170.00 (HD-DVD) + $50.00 Annual Fee (XBox Live) + $100.00 Wireless Ethernet + $80.00 (20GB HDD) + $80.00 (20GB HDD) = $880.00 (PS3 look-a-like)
OK! OK! For those of you who say, "but why would I do something stupid like buy extra HDDs or get the wireless thing-a-mabob", you would go to a total of $620.00.
And Then! For those of you saying, "that's all so dumb, i just want the freaking XBox360 to play some games"... well... you got ripped off $400.00, you'll never have true HD games, never see HD-DVD movies and believe me, if they say you can download music and videos... man, you're going to run out of space quick!

I go for value, and the 360 looked like value, but if you crunch up the technology that's pitted against it, it's a rip-off. Especially since you now have to buy all these add-ons that still don't bring the 360 closer to the PS3. At least Sony is being straight up about the costs and giving it to us once, unlike Microsoft, that has decided to treat console buyers like their Windows environment: Staying alive and up-to-date through a long series of updates and upgrades.

An there ladies and gentlemen, lie my two cents.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Marzeth said:


> If you give it a good thought, there's not much of a difference between the systems. Specially if you try to get the 360 to PS3 standards. It would go something like this: $400.00 (XBox360 Pro) + $170.00 (HD-DVD) + $50.00 Annual Fee (XBox Live) + $100.00 Wireless Ethernet + $80.00 (20GB HDD) + $80.00 (20GB HDD) = $880.00 (PS3 look-a-like)
> OK! OK! For those of you who say, "but why would I do something stupid like buy extra HDDs or get the wireless thing-a-mabob", you would go to a total of $620.00.
> And Then! For those of you saying, "that's all so dumb, i just want the freaking XBox360 to play some games"... well... you got ripped off $400.00, you'll never have true HD games, never see HD-DVD movies and believe me, if they say you can download music and videos... man, you're going to run out of space quick!
> 
> I go for value, and the 360 looked like value, but if you crunch up the technology that's pitted against it, it's a rip-off. Especially since you now have to buy all these add-ons that still don't bring the 360 closer to the PS3. At least Sony is being straight up about the costs and giving it to us once, unlike Microsoft, that has decided to treat console buyers like their Windows environment: Staying alive and up-to-date through a long series of updates and upgrades.
> 
> An there ladies and gentlemen, lie my two cents.



Thats cool and all, but I dont need wireless internet. Many people dont. I dont need 40GB of space. And a lot of people dont. 

I LOVE having my Xbox 360 connect seamlessly with my Windows PC. I have so many reasons why I dont want a PS3 and I am sure many others do too.


----------



## Marzeth

Great saucy! That is great! I am truly happy for you (and I'm not being funny when I say that bud!) I respect that. You see, I know I will feel very happy when I get my PS3 as well, so I understand your feeling. The same feeling I had when I first turned on my PS2 for the very first time.
My issue in this whole enchilada is with the people that have got to stop crying about the money. The money is in the technology and the greater outcome that will erupt from this technology. Period.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Marzeth said:


> Great saucy! That is great! I am truly happy for you (and I'm not being funny when I say that bud!) I respect that. You see, I know I will feel very happy when I get my PS3 as well, so I understand your feeling. The same feeling I had when I first turned on my PS2 for the very first time.
> My issue in this whole enchilada is with the people that have got to stop crying about the money. The money is in the technology and the greater outcome that will erupt from this technology. Period.



Well alright. I understand that each console offers us what we want. But out of no disrespect, you dont know that you will feel very happy when you get your PS3. It has not been released yet, I personally have played my Xbox 360 and can experience the fun. I have no doubt the PS3 will be great but until we actually get our hands on it, I wouldn't be jumping to any conclusions.


----------



## Blue

> First off, I don't think you took your time to read the links I left above. Please do so now, have a read of:
> 1. "Would it have been possible to create Resistance on anything but the PlayStation 3, like the PS2, Xbox 360 or PC, and if not, why?" here http://ps3.ign.com/articles/729/729630p4.html
> 2. "Quick Fanboy wars question -- Could Lair be done under its current spec on the Xbox 360? If so, why go with the PlayStation 3 "only" instead of going cross-platform?" here http://ps3.ign.com/articles/733/733921p5.html
> Also, in the year 2004 (or 2003, can't remember) I got a copy of UT2004 in CDs. To be exact, a copy of UT2004 in 6 CDs, and the total installed files ammount to a whoping 5.19GB. Now that was back then, we are approaching 2007 and graphics have advanced much further than UT2004.
> I hope you can now see where I'm going with this and what the articles state.



No I did not read those links... Yes I'll that now. If you notice however when I talk it's personal opinion and speculation. It's why I don't put much emphasis behind it . It's very much light hearted conversation. However many take these Console wars a bit too seriously, so I'll read those links and next time If I decide to input my 2 cents, I'll remember that no one here is interesting in peoples thoughts but hard facts found in articles on the web.

I'll comment on the UT2004 comment though. Today you can purchase a game like Prey (much advanced over UT2004) and it comes on a single DVD. An HD-DVD is several DVD's. It's just my "personal" thoughts (and I know how many don't like that).

Now Blue ray may (or may not) be the best choice for a gaming console. I would not let that be the deciding factor because it makes a great HD movie player. How do I know that blue ray is going to be the platform of choice 2 years from now? do you know something? Also if you look around the internet not everyone is happy about the huge price tag on Sony products lately. Sony has struggled this time around to get their console out the door. They owe their fan base at least a decent price point for gods sake.

Anyway I'll read those links and this will be the last I inject any "opinion" that is based on "personal" thoughts and idea's. But rather stick to the facts that is printed in articles which I find and which are pointed out to me. Thank you.

Edit:

Just wanted to mention. How many people do you think will own 1080p capable TV's within the next few years? Most semi expensive TV's on the market now are only capable of 1080i. A 1080p TV of any decent size is dam expensive! How many Xbox 360 players do you think are using their old TV with AVI inputs? I bet you over half. It is sad but it is true. People are going to pay a ton for the PS3 and will never see it in 1080p... It's sad but it is true. You can call it "crying" if you like but many people want affordable devices. Especially when it's parents buying for their children. It is sad but it's true .


----------



## Marzeth

True saucy. I could feel very dissapointed once I turn it on, it crashes, freezes, and have to wait for repairs. We don't know. It is jus speculation and interest on a brand that has previously done good for gamers.

Blue man. In the world you can always have your opinion and don't let anyone beat you to it, but make sure it's got a little base because that automatically makes someone's take stronger. By the way, I'm not sure if Prey is 1080i or 1080p, if it was it should require more storage, but once again I'm not sure. Just a thought.
Very good comment about the 1080p capable TVs though. I'll be playing on my 720i TV before I get my 1080p, but I bring the HD issue up for the ones that are really concerned over this and mention it all the time, because to me, it's only the games and a system that works that matter.
It is sad, but it is true. It's an expensive system. But then again, it is above the bar set by all other next-gen consoles, being the reason why. And as I mentioned above, the PS3 comes in one blow, instead of in pieces like the 360 came to purchasers.


----------



## bigsaucybob

I just learned that the 20% cut in PS3 price only applies to Japan. The price cut has not been announced for the US yet.

Also games will go for around $75-$80, thats ridiculous. As we have known but I did not know was confirmed, PS3's will not ship with an HDMI cable.

This is quite a blow considering it would have been nice to be able to pick up a PS3 as well as my Xbox 360.


----------



## Marzeth

See what I mean everyone!?
There we go with the HDMI Cable issue again, people still don't get it.
In regards to the games and system price, yes it is high, but let me say... What a System and what a Player!


----------



## Blue

I will say one thing on the price again. I understand what Marzeth is saying... The price warrants the technology (it is true). I only wonder if that is going to hurt Sony. It only stands to reason that the less expense the easily something is accepted. A machine that cost that much is going to be bought mostly by adult gamers (There are also spoiled rich kids). Sony is trying to win the performance crown and that is great. I just hope games are as fun to play on it as they look. Honestly at 33 years old I no longer care "much" how games look. I remember pong! and it was frigging fun! . I've played some great looking games and they sucked ass. I wont buy a playstation at launch because I want to play fun games and honestly. It's not fun to spend a weeks worth of groceries to play a game . Anyone care to guess what the Playstation 4 is going to cost? Every time a new system gets released it’s more expensive then the last. Yea I’ve heard of inflation but dam it there is a point where it’s just silly. Graphics don’t make great games! They do not even make good ones. I sat down about a month ago and played Zelda: Ocarina of Time because I longed for something fun. I enjoyed that immensely! I would have paid good money again for that kind of enjoyment. Do we really need all that horse power to play good games? Microsoft does not think so… Nintendo certainly does not think so… And well I honestly do not think so. From what I gather Next generation is about “Graphics” and little emphasis on game play with certain company’s.

Personally this is how I feel. If all console company’s felt the same as Sony and built big impressive yet expensive machines. The console wars would be over. PC’s would be the victor when the dust settles on the consoles battlefield. Because they’d all be dead. There is just a point when it becomes too much. Sony is close to that point if not gone over it. Sony Playstation 3 will be immensely cool! The games will look frigging awesome! And It will prob. even be fun to play. I just feel that you don’t need to spend that much money on all that kit to have fun playing an electronic game. When it comes down to it people, Sony’s machine is going to cost a hell of allot because it has a blue ray player and performs at 1080p. I’ve already said most people whom buy one will prob. never bother hooking it up to a TV capable of that. Wasted technology? Yes, wasted money? You betcha. So in this case the only reason to buy a PS3 is what? Perhaps a particular game that is exclusive to the system? It’s the only reason (in this case) I can see. And that folks is allot of money to put out simply to play a few select exclusive games.

Point? Don’t buy the dam thing if you are not going to hook it up to a 1080p frigging TV! Because those capabilities are what you are paying for in the first place right? I also hope to hell that blue ray wins the crown for HD technology of choice! Blue Ray is at this point an early adopters product… Why? Well because it is one of 2 formats battling it out to become the next generation format . I find it silly to be an early adopter because the equipment is always expensive, full of bugs and when the dust settles… well it just might not be the format of choice . Sony is kind of shoving an early adopters product down peoples throat and calling it a PS3. They have allot invested in Blue Ray and this is just a method to get blue ray in the homes of many Playstation fans homes. Anyhow it’s certainly a sweeeeeeeeet piece of kit and I wont say otherwise… I just feel it’s not really needed, especially at such an expense.

Well you heard me babble again… Have fun with it, be gentle though.

Edit:

Just have to ask... Anyone seen any video footage of Crysis for Xbox360, PC etc.? I'm willing to bet it will be the best looking game when it hits store shelves. No it's not Blue ray or HD-DVD. As a bonus it is prob. going to be fun as hell to play .


----------



## Marzeth

Good job Blue. I totally agree with you on price. I think Sony's PS3 is touching, if not over the line where the buck drops for a console. Their fight will be a tough one, that's for sure. Wii is extremely affordable and 360 is all your left for next-gen affordability. I think Playstation fanboys and blu-ray enthusiasts will be the only ones going for it. Oh, let's not forget the spoiled rich kids! And man! Never looked at it that way, but a week's grocery for a game?!? Ouch! That's gonna hurt! But we all spend that kind of money on something anyways.

In regards to fun, I totally understand the Ocarina of Time comment. I loved playing that too, but in my case I moved on and now I'm playing Oblivion which has improved significantly in playability and graphics, and personally it does make a difference for me, mainly due to immersion. I've got to feel I'm in the game to enjoy it better and I believe that's what the PS3 will do for me.

In regards to TVs, I think everyone should dictate accordingly as you say. Me, PS3 or not, I was updating to a larger HD anyways, 1080p being the max resolution. That's going to be well after the PS3 purchase though, since I can wait to see HD but can't wait to play the games. Which brings me back to looking forward to all PS3 games. The one and only reason I am going forward with my purchase no matter what. Which in the end means, HD or no HD, I was getting a PS3... did I mess myself up in this paragraph!

To truly define who dominates in the console wars, all companies had to decide for a technological position in this battle and this is how it ended. The XBox had more potential than the PS2 previously, this time Sony wanted to make sure they took the upper hand.


----------



## Doom_Machine

Blue said:


> Edit:
> 
> Just wanted to mention. How many people do you think will own 1080p capable TV's within the next few years? Most semi expensive TV's on the market now are only capable of 1080i. A 1080p TV of any decent size is dam expensive! How many Xbox 360 players do you think are using their old TV with AVI inputs? I bet you over half. It is sad but it is true. People are going to pay a ton for the PS3 and will never see it in 1080p... It's sad but it is true. You can call it "crying" if you like but many people want affordable devices. Especially when it's parents buying for their children. It is sad but it's true .



i'll mention again that you can buy an inexpensive converter to play consoles on your pc monitor and vise versa...so technically you shouldnt add hd tv as a price....so what difference would it matter if you play pc games on a 19" or consoles on one?


----------



## Blue

> In regards to fun, I totally understand the Ocarina of Time comment. I loved playing that too, but in my case I moved on and now I'm playing Oblivion which has improved significantly in playability and graphics, and personally it does make a difference for me, mainly due to immersion. I've got to feel I'm in the game to enjoy it better and I believe that's what the PS3 will do for me.



Well don't get me wrong . I have moved on as well and also own Oblivion and other such games. I agree that the better the graphics the better immersion, but the game has to be good and fun to become immersed also. Graphics are important (maybe I downplayed that). But awesome graphics can be achieved with this gen formats (crysis being a good example). When it comes down to it... Technology has to keep improving and Blue ray and HD-DVD is a must for the future (well one of them) I just feel that we should not have to pay through the nose for them now. I honestly understand your wanting that PS3 and I do believe it will be one hell of a machine. I gripe is with the price and the reasons for it. But I know I've made that clear and understood .



> i'll mention again that you can buy an inexpensive converter to play consoles on your pc monitor and vise versa...so technically you shouldnt add hd tv as a price....so what difference would it matter if you play pc games on a 19" or consoles on one?



Well they are great and all but my argument is not with the prices of HD TV's  it's with the PS3 system and what makes it so expensive. You would do better to read that a bit more carefully. You can buy a $3000. PC and hook it up to a 13" TV too .

Edit:

I'd better explain to make it more clear. I mention HD TV's and the fact they are expensive because this helps to determine whether folks will own them anytime soon (I own a 1080i TV but that's besides the point). The connection was this... If you don't own and HD TV then why should you worry if it plays blue ray HD movies? (most use this as an arguement for the ps3) Also if you pay the high price for the PS3 because it has blue ray, which we have now determined that it's useless without having an HD TV as you won't be able to enjoy the HD content in HD . Basically if you spend a frigging fortune on the PS3 and play it on a regular TV (most people will do this) your wasting all that technology (and your spending a premium to do it).


----------



## Archangel

From what i know about it.. the PS3 will be a beast of a console.. but imo, it'll be too expensive.   A console is mainly for multiplayer..  you know, like getting a friend next to you, and just have some fun.
for that, grafic's arnt the biggest thing, but the fun you have playing it.
last sunday, i even got my SNES out of the closet again, and started playing Mario world 3..  i mean, the grafic's suck if you compare it to stuff nowday's.. but the gameplay is still hard to beat 

anyhow... for BlueRay beeing the future... i doubt it..     you came up with the UT2004 example..  well, name me one newer game that uses more space on install disks?    no..   bigger disks isnt the future i think, better comprimation is,   i mean..   If you have a really big disk,.. how long will it take you to search for the data on it, and then load that data?   Im sorry, but i think If you max out the data on a blueRay disk,  the loading will take way too long.. and long loading times make a console pretty bad.
i mean...   you buy a console to just plug it in, put it on, and play..   we already have pc's for long loading screens 
sure...  blue ray and HD tv are nice... but then... if a game is really fun, you forget about the grafic's.   ( ever played Zelda: Windwaker  Gamecube ) 


sure...   when the ps2 and the xbox were released, there was aHUGE grafical increasement..  but then,.. you could hardly buy a pc with the same performance then.. not to mention for the same price..
that is kinda different now,   for example,   i think my pc will play games pretty much the same way as the ps3 will do ( i could be mistaken tough ofc )
and if not... ill try to overclock it..    
my point?    a console shouldnt be that expensive compared to its pc counterpart.

this is just my humble oppinion,... ofc none of you agrees with that


----------



## Marzeth

Archangel said:


> ...anyhow... for BlueRay beeing the future... i doubt it..     you came up with the UT2004 example..  well, name me one newer game that uses more space on install disks?    no..   bigger disks isnt the future i think, better comprimation is,   i mean..   If you have a really big disk,.. how long will it take you to search for the data on it, and then load that data?   Im sorry, but i think If you max out the data on a blueRay disk,  the loading will take way too long.. and long loading times make a console pretty bad...



You can read the following in regards to storage issues and regarding load times, that is always taken care of during development if there's an issue. Most importantly, it might not necessarily be heavier content but more content.
1. "Would it have been possible to create Resistance on anything but the PlayStation 3, like the PS2, Xbox 360 or PC, and if not, why?" here http://ps3.ign.com/articles/729/729630p4.html
2. "Quick Fanboy wars question -- Could Lair be done under its current spec on the Xbox 360? If so, why go with the PlayStation 3 "only" instead of going cross-platform?" here http://ps3.ign.com/articles/733/733921p5.html

In regards to your PC comment, I totally agree with you. My Desktop is not the greatest, but I can still run some pretty mean apps.

I just hope that the PS3 has enough buyers for Sony to keep pumping out great non-exclusive & exclusive games. Which brings me to an article I found in regards to loss of exclusivity. Final Fantasy's Square Enix is thinking of multiplatforming from now on. Now that is a big Sony PS 3rd party exclusive developing powerhouse that is parting!

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/735/735559p1.html


----------



## Blue

Bit off topic but in regards to final fantasy... I'm really looking forward to final fantasy III on the DS which is due out in November. hmmm there is like 2 others also.

So that my post is not fully off topic:

The PS3 will be a mean machine! I'm actually hoping that they announce a price drop. Never hurts to hope. Not because I'm buying one, because I'm not (prob. one day though). Just that I have fond memories of my ol PSX... I never got the same kind of enjoyment out of my PS2 but I became a PC gamer just after the PSX, Nintendo64 days.


----------



## Doom_Machine

they did drop the price of the ps3 in japan..about $428,apparantly due to price of nintendo..i forget the details actually,  i had the article but i'd have to hunt for it if anyone must see


----------



## Marzeth

Can someone please tell me what's going on?

All the HD interested individuals were complaining about having to pay an additional $100.00 for the HDMI cable that is not included with the PS3s, but according to this little article http://gear.ign.com/articles/735/735860p1.html it seems that an HDMI cable was never included in the XBox360 and apparently, never will either.

Can someone that owns an XBox360 please confirm this?


----------



## Geoff

Marzeth said:


> Can someone please tell me what's going on?
> 
> All the HD interested individuals were complaining about having to pay an additional $100.00 for the HDMI cable that is not included with the PS3s, but according to this little article http://gear.ign.com/articles/735/735860p1.html it seems that an HDMI cable was never included in the XBox360 and apparently, never will either.
> 
> Can someone that owns an XBox360 please confirm this?



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the Xbox360 came with a component video cable.  I'm not sure if its HDMI compatible or not however.


----------



## R2_Shot_U

[-0MEGA-];445190 said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the Xbox360 came with a component video cable.  I'm not sure if its HDMI compatible or not however.



It did come with a component video cable, but however is not HDMI compatible....yet 

And just for the record, my 360 does not overheat, unless, i put it on carpet and play it for an extended period of time, more than 6 hours.  And yes i did play for 6 hours at a friends house, we beat PDZ in that one night.


----------



## Blue

R2_Shot_U said:


> It did come with a component video cable, but however is not HDMI compatible....yet
> 
> And just for the record, my 360 does not overheat, unless, i put it on carpet and play it for an extended period of time, more than 6 hours.  And yes i did play for 6 hours at a friends house, we beat PDZ in that one night.




Welcome to the site and the discussion. Playing for 6 hours is gonna hurt you though LOL.


----------



## R2_Shot_U

Blue said:


> Welcome to the site and the discussion. Playing for 6 hours is gonna hurt you though LOL.



ah well, I'm a hardcore gamer, and i havent died from it yet XD


----------



## Burgerbob

R2_Shot_U said:


> ah well, I'm a hardcore gamer, and i havent died from it yet XD



6 hours jummahz? when was that? lol.


----------



## DCIScouts

Blue said:


> Welcome to the site and the discussion. Playing for 6 hours is gonna hurt you though LOL.



Well, I used to spend 10+ hours playing Smash Bros. on the N64 and came out of it none the worse for wear, except for some nasty headaches at the end of the night...  Most bloody fun I've ever had!


----------



## Blue

DCIScouts said:


> Well, I used to spend 10+ hours playing Smash Bros. on the N64 and came out of it none the worse for wear, except for some nasty headaches at the end of the night...  Most bloody fun I've ever had!



Of course I was joking LOL. I sat once for approx. 12 hours with a friend on our PC's Playing Tzar: Burden of the Crown.


----------



## Marzeth

R2_Shot_U said:


> It did come with a component video cable, but however is not HDMI compatible....yet
> 
> And just for the record, my 360 does not overheat, unless, i put it on carpet and play it for an extended period of time, more than 6 hours.  And yes i did play for 6 hours at a friends house, we beat PDZ in that one night.



No way! Now I understand why the 360 can only do 1080i, because due to component cables the images get de-interlaced to a 1080p-look.
Man, MS couldn't even answer if the 360 could process 1080p content either.

That explains a lot! It makes me feel a lot easier about buying the HDMI Cable for my PS3.


----------



## Archangel

Marzeth said:


> You can read the following in regards to storage issues and regarding load times, that is always taken care of during development if there's an issue. Most importantly, it might not necessarily be heavier content but more content.



exacly..    but you are still bound to a rate of data transport.. and more data takes longer to be cpied then..  
also, if they make the games even bigger as now.. its either very sloppy programming, or its a lot more work.   with sloppy programming, the game would take long to load, and with a lot more work, it would become too expensive on the development side of the game ( so the game would become even more expensive)
this is my oppinion, and from what iver read so far, i can honestly say i believe it.    it's going to take quite a wile before Blu ray is going to be 'the' future..    because for most things a normal data CD is enough,  and for the bigger stuff, they have DVD's to satisfy the needs

I still stick to the point that sony uses the blu ray disk in the PS3, because noone or at least not many people can make copies of them yet.   that will make it impossible to get games the illegal way ( and it really fit's the policy they made for the games )


----------



## Marzeth

if a game takes too long to load, you know it won't go far and so do developers. this is what i mean by "them taking care of during development". one of the many things they balance during the development of any video game is "load times", because this is extremely important.

for instance, long ago, world maps used to be 100% loaded and GPUs would process them even when out of sight. nowadays, world maps get loaded in section and GPUs only process what is visible, without the mention that they load with multiple textures and many other things.

as proof, everyone who has reviewed Resistance (game spoken of in storage article mentioned) is already larger for a Dual Layer HD-DVD to hold but loads extremely well and development has increased the amount of multiplayers from 32 to 40. if your hypothesis were true in this case, the more content would equal the less multiplayers.

and when i mean the future, i don't mean tomorrow or a few months from now, i only mean that one thing is certain: on launch day there is already a game that is placing the storage capabilities of next generation consoles to the test and all but one is victorious.


----------



## Archangel

Marzeth said:


> as proof, everyone who has reviewed Resistance (game spoken of in storage article mentioned) is already larger for a Dual Layer HD-DVD to hold but loads extremely well and development has increased the amount of multiplayers from 32 to 40. if your hypothesis were true in this case, the more content would equal the less multiplayers.



I wouldnt really call that 'proof'      have you tried it yourself? have you even seen it yourself?    i mean,  they can tell a lot of things..  but if it actually turns out to be true.. thats a whole different story.


----------



## Marzeth

i totally agree with you on the "proof" wording, where "evidence" would be equally as wrong.
i guess that we'll have to wait until launch for that, but the mere mention of the progress and capabilities are good enough. something the 360 lacked in terms of "above-and-beyond" expectations. and before anyone bashes me, i do hope the PS3 lives to its expectations, although i'm confident it will.


----------



## Archangel

Marzeth said:


> i totally agree with you on the "proof" wording, where "evidence" would be equally as wrong.
> i guess that we'll have to wait until launch for that, but the mere mention of the progress and capabilities are good enough. something the 360 lacked in terms of "above-and-beyond" expectations. and before anyone bashes me, i do hope the PS3 lives to its expectations, although i'm confident it will.




dont get me wrong... its completely not my intention the bash anyone or so..    however,.. people are getting hopes up on prereleased spec's everytime, and then are dissappointed if it isnt that good.
I'm pretty sure we can excpect a lot from the PS3,.. im just not sure if its worth the actual price tag ( and with that, i mean as a console, not as a box with technology in it  )


----------



## R2_Shot_U

Burgerbob said:


> 6 hours jummahz? when was that? lol.



Like 2 weeks ago, stayed at joeyz house and beat PDZ cuz we couldnt get xbox live to work with his internet.  Its weird tho cuz it works everytime with mine, his just has mood swings


----------



## savagenator

i want the wii. I want my zelda game i preordered a year and a half ago....


----------



## MasterEVC

Skizzor said:


> PS3 has the same features as xbox live, if not better. Its also free.


They also ripped it all from M$. Sony cant think of their own ideas. They steal from others then claim that the other company stole the idea from them 

Examples:

Their online, supposed to have same stuff as XBL, hmm coincidence? I think not.

The motion sensing in the controllers, that was taken from Nintendo who had it first and mentioned it before Sony ever had.

Sony cant be original with their ideas they just take some other companies ideas and claim they had it first. I want to see Sony fail. Sony's other propritary formats have failed, and UMD is doing the same too. Sony overprices their stuff. A PS2 is not worth more then $100 now and they are charging way more then its worth for OLD technology and besides by now everyone and their mother has one (unfortauntely) same goes for PSP, overpriced, and Sony over-acessorizes too.

Back in the Xbox and PS2 days, to get a PS2 to have the same as a Xbox you had to spend $35 for a network adapter (Xbox had one built in), $25 for a multitap (Xbox already had 4 ports), $25 for a tiny 8MB card (Xbox had 1000x more space built in). The PS2 also had a horrible ratio of good games to shit games, for every 1 good game it had, there had to be about 40 bad/shit games for the system. Thats horrible. They just let anyone make games for the system even when they know its not good just so they can claim they have a huge library of games. Now the SNES had a nice size library of games, but they had a LOT of good games and some crappy games (every system has them, but Sony seems to have the most crappy games on it) 

XBL is $50 a YEAR yes, that turns out to just over $4/month. Thats for a great service, lots of items such as XBLA, patches, themes, videos, demos, and more. Even if Sony steals the idea and claims it to be free, it wont be as good and it will always be a XBL ripoff. Come on Sony come up with your own ideas for once  

As for the future standard, I hope its HD-DVD and not Blue-Ray. Blue-Ray is ahead of its time, any movie that needs 40+GB for content is absurd. Also any game that requires that much space is absurd as well. 

What about Sony's lies:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wzmf0ChL24

http://wikihost.org/wikis/ukres/programm/gebo.prg?name=sonyps3_lies

http://www.gameklip.com/v/1390/


----------



## DCIScouts

MasterEVC said:


> They also ripped it all from M$. Sony cant think of their own ideas. They steal from others then claim that the other company stole the idea from them


That's a first, someone stealing an "original" idea from Microsoft????


----------



## Archangel

DCIScouts said:


> That's a first, someone stealing an "original" idea from Microsoft????



well... i must say the XBL idea was pretty original, wasnt it?


----------



## Marzeth

I might be very wrong, but how original is the Xbox Live idea compared to Gamespy? And I'm asking because I don't know. But specifically because I don't think that an online hub is not a "new idea"

Also, about the motion controller... that was not Nintendo's idea! Come on! That was Mocrisoft's idea to start with. They made that controller for PCs and failed incredibly.

And I'm totally with you DCI on the "stealing from Microsoft". Come on! Microsoft's empire was and is based on that!

Expensive, expensive, expensive! Yes! It is! And I'll buy it and I'll let you know if I wasted my money or if I made the best move ever by acquiring the latest in Video Game and High Definition Player.


----------



## tlarkin

Sega Saturn was the first console to offer online gaming, even before broadband was available.

Sega, also had their own cable channel you could play video games via sega TV

I would say Sega is more of a pioneer for this.  Just my opinion though.

Nintendo has been around for over 100 years making games (they originally made board games) and has evolved into what it is now.  They could have possibly had ideas before anyone else did since they have been around so long.



I think the wii is still the better console out there considering its features and all the games it can play plus its online capabilities.


----------



## bigsaucybob

*MasterEVC*, those pictures are really funny.


----------



## R2_Shot_U

MasterEVC you have made some excellent points, i dont know how every1 thinks sony is already going to be the console titan of the war, there have been a bunch of lies, and the realtime ps3 movie didnt prove anything other than *The games with adapt to your playing to make it harder*.  Theres 2 things there, what if you dont want it harder and your just playing for recreation, and how many times will it adapt?  Once? Twice?  The movie didnt even show in-game adaptations, it just showed some boxers and expected you to believe it without question.  Sony is pretty much betting its company on Blu_Ray, and if thats all they got, they're gonna get a big shock when there system sells to a few company faithful ppl and no1 else.  Im betting that most ppl will get a 360 and a Wii.


----------



## Marzeth

Isn't it funny that we are about 6 weeks away from launch and still haven't seen any major developments for the marketing of the PS3 and Wii?
I can't remember how the previous generation was, but I'm pretty sure it felt more alive.
I guess they are saving their Marleting budget for other use.
What do you guys think?


----------



## DCIScouts

I don't really remember the major TV marketing and other sources really started until about a month before the release, so that's on track.  As for the budget, especially in Sony's case more of the budget is going to development on the PS3 than the PS2.


----------



## pokemon87654

Blue said:


> Just wanted to mention. How many people do you think will own 1080p capable TV's within the next few years? Most semi expensive TV's on the market now are only capable of 1080i. A 1080p TV of any decent size is dam expensive! How many Xbox 360 players do you think are using their old TV with AVI inputs? I bet you over half. It is sad but it is true. People are going to pay a ton for the PS3 and will never see it in 1080p... It's sad but it is true. You can call it "crying" if you like but many people want affordable devices. Especially when it's parents buying for their children. It is sad but it's true .



This is so true, I have an xbox 360, and I know 3 other people. One has the good tv, and now that he is in college he doesn't.  The grapics are all going to be about the same in my head, plus everything is so expensive, I think I'm going to just stick with xbox 360 and wait on the ps3, altough with wii so cheap.... you never know.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Wii=$250
360=$300/400
PS3=$500/600

I'm getting a 360 for my birthday I think


----------



## bigsaucybob

monkeysims said:


> Wii=$250
> 360=$300/400
> PS3=$500/600
> 
> I'm getting a 360 for my birthday I think



Nice choice, you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Kiyaaaaaaa!
Wii on the 19th of November.

I want, all three. So badly.

...
HEY I know!
I know what you guys as a forum can get me as Christmas gifts.
(Haha, all three systems with at least one game for each. Of my choice.)
xDDD


----------



## Skizzor

I hear the ps3 games are goining to be 85$! Another reason for me to get the 360 on my birthday


----------



## jp198780

damnn, $85, lotta cash..


----------



## bigsaucybob

Skizzor said:


> I hear the ps3 games are goining to be 85$! Another reason for me to get the 360 on my birthday



No, I beleive that is false. Sony announced the games would retail at the same price as the 360 games. $60.


----------



## DCIScouts

Do you have a link for that Skizzor, or is it something that your friends told you?


----------



## dark_legacy2006

im gonna save up and get a ps3, those things are gonna be amazing if they ever make it out of the factories


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

dark_legacy2006 said:


> im gonna save up and get a ps3, those things are gonna be amazing if they ever make it out of the factories



I actually read a benchmark of the two consoles the other day, and the Xbox 360 actually performed better than the PS3.


----------



## dark_legacy2006

whats gonna have better graphics? im all about the detail, both look like awesome graphics.... im iinto car games and the new grand turismo looks awesome, so realistic


----------



## JTM

Marzeth said:


> This is it. The moment Sony steps up and shows the world why the PS3 will rule the next gen console battle and win the war. It's all in this article.
> 
> Resistance: Fall of Man CEO tells us why this game could only be developed for the PS3 and not the PS2, XBox, XBox360 and PC. Processing power and storage WILL indeed be a concern for Microsoft and very soon... PS3 Launch Day to be exact.
> 
> *Ted Price, Founder & CEO: *It would have been very, very difficult to create Resistance on any other platform. First, this game requires an incredible amount of processing power to support the large number of moving characters and objects in the levels. Every one of our characters has sophisticated AI and navigation routines running in the background. Plus, every object -- including characters -- has to access our physics and collision systems constantly. And, of course, I'm ignoring all the other processes that have to occur simultaneously to create immersive, believable environments. What a game like Resistance requires is parallel processing on a massive scale and fortunately the Cell's SPUs give us this. We can take complex and expensive systems and move them onto the SPUs, which are extremely good at number-crunching. When these systems run in parallel it means we can do more per frame and that means more detail in the game.
> 
> Second, the game requires more than 20 gigabytes of storage space, which means that the only viable storage medium for us is Blu-ray. We could not have fit this game on a DVD or a HD-DVD. So, yet another reason that the game could only have been created on the PlayStation 3.
> 
> 
> Check out the whole interview here:
> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/729/729630p4.html



Since when does the PS3 have an Uber advantage over the Xbox 360 in terms of processing? It doesn't. 
-And to get the facts straight, the game resistance fall of man is running on un-compressed data, giving it its size in gb. So yes the Xbox could run it, it's just that the early Blu-Ray media won't have much in ways of compression yet. So the Xbox could do it, it's just that the game is running on un-compressed data. etc.


----------



## jp198780

what system has better specs?


----------



## JTM

Well it's been said that they both are about even. The 360 has better specs in some areas as does the PS3. So at this point it's all about the developers and how they use what they've been given.


----------



## toddl1

360 ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!


...but that wasn't the question....sorry


----------



## toddl1

*360 vs PS3 vs Wii  PLEASE VOTE*

360 For me its very nice.


----------



## Dr Studly

PS3 the best... but for that money i would buy a computer instead... so i go with wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
i like the controller


----------



## jimmymac

how did you even miss the exact thread at the top of the page, its stickied!


----------



## elmarcorulz

Not to mention the PS3 and Wii aren't even out yet.


----------



## HumanMage

PC > Console. But out of the three I think the Xbox 360 is the best.


----------



## jimmymac

based on? not easy to judge when as elmarcorulz says two out of three aint out yet

i direct your attentions to the following link peeps 

http://www.computerforum.com/54442-official-ps3-vs-xbox360-vs-wii-thread.html


----------



## DCIScouts

jimmymac said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/54442-official-ps3-vs-xbox360-vs-wii-thread.html


That thread is stickied, and while this is a poll, yes the two shall be merged 

*EDIT* Oh, and yeah, definitely getting a Wii, best games, best controllers, and all for the best price, too!


----------



## Blue

I've already discussed this  topic to death but in light of the recently added poll I'll had a bit more.

Considering the PS3 and Wii are not released yet and I don't own a 360... I'll say, I'm looking forward mostly to the Wii because I find the controller scheme exciting and I look forward to Zelda and Mario. I cannot say which I "like best" as I've not played any of them .


----------



## pokemon87654

How about Wii and PS3 arn't out yet... we should wait... and find out. but I voted 360 just becuase I have actually PLAYED it.


----------



## Marzeth

JTM said:


> Since when does the PS3 have an Uber advantage over the Xbox 360 in terms of processing? It doesn't.
> -And to get the facts straight, the game resistance fall of man is running on un-compressed data, giving it its size in gb. So yes the Xbox could run it, it's just that the early Blu-Ray media won't have much in ways of compression yet. So the Xbox could do it, it's just that the game is running on un-compressed data. etc.



In terms of processing, they may be close. But if you think about it, its been a year of 360 and comparing the second year 360 games to the launch games of PS3, there is really no difference. You'd think they would have already taken it above and beyond, but they haven't. Developers have worked with the 360s architecture for a while, unlike the PS3, but games are equal. Makes you wonder. Tha's all.

In regards to compressed data, it means slower load times. Uncompressed data... well, you catch my drift.


----------



## JFHuff

Always been into playstation but im thinking of possibly switching to 360 to give it a chance. Ill probably end up getting a ps3 though as well. As for the wii I havent played nintendo since super nintendo first came out. (which was a good system at the time  )


----------



## robina_80

is it true that you cant buy preownd games or rent games for the ps3 or copy them for that matter, but the last one is illegal so dont answer that,also the ps3 controllers are badly designed you have to move your hand to get to some buttons, also the powere and eject buttons are heat touch buttons so if its a hot day it could eject or turn off


----------



## calumn

PS3 is not like the wii and the XBOX360. They are both mainly just gaming systems witha  few extra features but the PS3 with its cell processor offers lots moe than that.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

calumn said:


> PS3 is not like the wii and the XBOX360. They are both mainly just gaming systems witha  few extra features but the PS3 with its cell processor offers lots moe than that.



And it also offers a much higher price tag


----------



## tlarkin

If there is one thing that is constant about these three companies is that Sony makes failed products.

Beta Max
Mini Disc
and next will be blu ray

I mean who wants to pay for an 80 dollar cable if they don't have a proper TV to run blu ray discs on their PS 3?  Not to mention the hefty price tag on their games and console.  At those prices I would rather just dump that into a gaming PC, you would get more for your buck and it would be at least upgradeable.

Nintendo has been around for over 100 years, that says something right there.  Also, I think Nintendo is going back to its roots, its all about the gamers now.  You can dress up some new fancy games with good graphics but overall they are crappy games.  I have been playing video games for over 20 years now, so I have seen a lot.  There are plenty of newer games that I play thorugh once and are cool but the replay value on them sucks.  They look nice and fancy but overall they are just lame.  I think a lot of video games have lost their touch with actual game play.

I think that the final fantasy franchise was pretty much destroyed after FF7.  The newer ones are just boring, and FFX was way boring towards the end.  Graphical content is not the end all be all factor in gaming.

Plus the wii doesn't look like crap by any means, though it is not the most hardware advanced of the three.  What it does offer is unique game play, and it may possibly revolutionize gaming again, just like Nintendo did back in the 80s.

I can still pick up contra or zelda and play them with just as much fun as I did years ago, that doesn't really hold true to a lot of more modern games.


----------



## DCIScouts

This is a little bit off topic, but I just found out yesterday that Microsoft won't be publishing any more games for the XBOX, but Sony will continue to make games for the PS2.  I think this is going to be a very bad move by MS, and one point in Sony's corner for once!


----------



## tlarkin

DCIScouts said:


> This is a little bit off topic, but I just found out yesterday that Microsoft won't be publishing any more games for the XBOX, but Sony will continue to make games for the PS2.  I think this is going to be a very bad move by MS, and one point in Sony's corner for once!



Nintendo is going to continue with GC games and the wii supports (in rom file format) Turbographics 16, nes, snes, n64, sega

It will be able to play 10s of thousands of titles at launch.  The rom games will range between 5 and 7 dollars it is speculated, and it is up to the vendor of the games.  Some will be free, and others probably in package deals, like 50 games for 20 bucks or something like that.


----------



## Archangel

i dont think the original NES/SNES cassettes will fit in the Wii tough


----------



## tlarkin

no they are emulated, you download the rom files.  Ever mess around with MAME?  Its the same conecpt.


----------



## Blue

> i dont think the original NES/SNES cassettes will fit in the Wii tough


 
No your right, NES/SNES "cartridges" will not fit in the Wii . But as suggested by tlarkin they will be in  a "Rom" form. You'll download them straight to the Wii and play them via the classic controller which is also included! I'm so excited about Wii .

I believe you purchase points cards and then use the points to purchase the games.


----------



## tlarkin

Blue said:


> No your right, NES/SNES "cartridges" will not fit in the Wii . But as suggested by tlarkin they will be in  a "Rom" form. You'll download them straight to the Wii and play them via the classic controller which is also included! I'm so excited about Wii .
> 
> I believe you purchase points cards and then use the points to purchase the games.



No doubt, a Friend of mine manages a blockbuster with a game store in it.  I am #1 on the call list for the Wii.  I have money saved up in the bank too, I am gonna drop like 500 bucks getting the system and several games.

Then I am going to use all my sick days right afterwards....


----------



## Blue

> Then I am going to use all my sick days right afterwards....


 
LMAO! that's a good one . I'll prob. just get Zelda right away. Between Zelda and all the sports games packed in the box I'll be happy for a good month or two.


----------



## tlarkin

well I work for a school system so I get lots of days off, and man when winter break comes along....i think I am going to lose brain cells from downloading half the NES catalog and playing them.....

Anyways, zelda looks pretty sweet as well.  I am definitely buying it with the wii


----------



## skyhigh

*not sure*

i am a true playstation fan i hav had 1 my whole life but i want an xbox 360 but if i was going to be given a free ps3 then i would take it and keeps it but sony is a big bunch o liars


----------



## bradyfan123

no1 can really compare them until all of them have released..all criticism is based on opinion for now


----------



## toddl1

360 Yay!


----------



## maroon1

*PS3 Countdown

http://www.coreno.info/?ps3countdown
*


----------



## tlarkin

I would still be wary of buying a PS3 considering the problems Sony has with them, their dev kits, and oh yeah, their blu ray players also have issues and haven't even hit the markets full on yet.

Plus the cell processor has never been tested in a consumer product, just wait for it to over heat and cause tons of problems.  if there is one thing sony did well for the PS3's launch, is a poor job of planning a product.


----------



## ro0kie

lol I wasnt even paying any attention to what lard-o was saying. Good commerical though. Wii = very very fun. :]


----------



## jp198780

Xbox 360..


----------



## DCIScouts

I know the manager of the EB Games next door pretty well, she's not looking forward to the next month very well...   She thinks that the release day for the Wii is going to be more nuts that the release day for the PS3, much like myself...


----------



## ro0kie

I'm starting to save up for a Wii and I was just wondering if I should wait a few months until all the bugs come out?


----------



## bigsaucybob

DCIScouts said:


> I know the manager of the EB Games next door pretty well, she's not looking forward to the next month very well...   She thinks that the release day for the Wii is going to be more nuts that the release day for the PS3, much like myself...



I agree, with such a high price tag I dont think the PS3 is gonna be flying off the shelves that fast.



ro0kie said:


> I'm starting to save up for a Wii and I was just wondering if I should wait a few months until all the bugs come out?



I wouldn't really worry about that many bugs in the Wii. Nintendo usually takes a pretty simple approach to avoid such things, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Archangel

I'm really, really looking forward to the Wii  
but, im waiting for Halo 3 to be released, and then i'll get myself an xbox (silly?  well, maybe,.. but that game series got me really hooked  )


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'll eventually get all three of the systems. I'm weird that way, I'm not biased on one system, I just enjoy them all.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Archangel said:


> I'm really, really looking forward to the Wii
> but, im waiting for Halo 3 to be released, and then i'll get myself an xbox (silly?  well, maybe,.. but that game series got me really hooked  )



Good idea, for an amazing game coming out sooner; Keep an eye out for Gears of War being released next week, it is looking to be amazing and definitley a reason to buy a console.


----------



## Archangel

well...   3 games that really interest me in the 360 so far, are chrome hounds  (Mech warrior style  ), DOA4 and halo 3.
rheter are some other games that look realy cool (Perfect dark for example)  but i dont know those very well =]


----------



## tlarkin

Apparently the PS3 is better than a rubix cube

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6068929929625136126&sourceid=docidfeed&hl=undefined


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

bigsaucybob said:


> Good idea, for an amazing game coming out sooner; Keep an eye out for Gears of War being released next week, it is looking to be amazing and definitley a reason to buy a console.



Yea, I have heard great of GoW, but it's third-person, which will be the reason I don't purchase it. I'm mos def getting Halo 3, we should start a CF clan, lol.


----------



## bradyfan123

people cant really compare until all consoles hav released..rite now is jus opinions


----------



## techturtle

They all seem to have pluses and minuses. Perhaps one should just buy all three.


----------



## Geoff

Can't wait to buy a PS3 and sell it on eBay for twice the price


----------



## pokemon87654

seriously, if i had known i would get 1400 on ebay, i would have slept outside the store for sure.


----------



## liquidshadow

If that's still possible after the release, then I definitely will.


----------



## TheOrangeDude

I dont care which console as long they have my fravoit games on it then I will get it.

PS3 old time classic
360 multi player ownage
Wii= creative


----------



## footballstevo75

[-0MEGA-];483032 said:
			
		

> Can't wait to buy a PS3 and sell it on eBay for twice the price



shh shh

keep the on the low down  

we dont want more people than us getting those great ideas

lol just kidding, some people consider it low, but i will gladly camp out to get a ps3, and get paid about $600 to do it


----------



## xBoom

Accroding to The New Straits Times paper,





So I think the PS3 is better because the release of PS3 delayed because there are some improvements and something wrong with the High-Definition disc player. PS3 graphics will be better than Xbox 360 and Nintendo Wii. Give it a try.


----------



## Archangel

well... it would be pretty much a letdown if it wasnt better then the 360, no?  I mean,.. after beeing released so much later.
and you think the PS3 will be better becuase its release is delayed again?  hmm...   tbh, id call it a weakness, because it shows major flaw's in the design.   If i would ever buy a PS3.. it would the v2 or so,..  one that would be surely bug-free


----------



## bigsaucybob

xBoom said:


> So I think the PS3 is better because the release of PS3 delayed because there are some improvements and something wrong with the High-Definition disc player. PS3 graphics will be better than Xbox 360 and Nintendo Wii. Give it a try.



See your basically wrong, Sony set up a bunch of PS3's in NYC and allowed people to come and play them. In every review I have read, they said the graphics were not much better than the Xbox 360's.

I was at Gamestop pre-ordering Gears of War and all the three men behind the counter could talk about is how TERRIBLE the PS3 is going to be. Literally, they just kept on ranting about how someone is buying one for them, and they are going to list it on eBay. 

Another big blow to the PS3 is the new update for the 360 coming out 11/22. This update will allow for tons of video content to be downloaded from the Xbox Live Marketplace. You can download an HD Movie for $6 or buy a TV Episode for $3, or a standard movie for $3. They already have support from major production companies and have tons of content ready.

Another important game release has been Gears of War. It held up to all the hype and recieved a 9.6 from Gamespot and an Editor's Choice. I peronsally have the game and let me tell you, the grahpics are beyond beleif and the gameplay is simply amazing.

So based on these things, I wouldn't be counting on the PS3 being that amazing.


----------



## Archangel

owww...   could you stop it Bob?     YOu make me want to get a 360 before Halo3 is released.. :|

(on a sidenote,.. have you played the game Chromehounds?)


----------



## jimmymac

No matter what the situation you can bet your ass that the PS3 will be the market leader inside 12 months. So many people grumble and complain about the way the upcoming release of the PS3 has been such a mess. How its gonna be so expensive etc etc etc. But you know that the majority of them will be going out and buying one. The reputation of the Playstation is such that it will be unstoppable once its released. 

Plus i reckon that more people distrust microshite than they do sony too which will probably help 

I for one will be getting the PS3, certain games will be dedicated to this platform only and as such it becomes my only choice


----------



## Archangel

Oh, i know the phenomene... its called Fanboyism


----------



## tlarkin

Cell processors have still never been tested in a consumer product.  I forsee lots of problems with the PS3.  Sure cell processors work great in blade servers, but the PS3 is nothing near a blad server, lol.


----------



## DarkJokerX

I have gone though 4 Xbox 360s before I returned and just got my money back they over heat in the first 6 hours. Just my experiance with Xbox 360....


----------



## bigsaucybob

Archangel said:


> owww...   could you stop it Bob?     YOu make me want to get a 360 before Halo3 is released.. :|
> 
> (on a sidenote,.. have you played the game Chromehounds?)



Sorry, but I feel the pain. I can't wait for Halo 3. You know they have already started taking pre-orders.

I have not tried Chromehounds, I don't know why. I have never really been interested.



jimmymac said:


> No matter what the situation you can bet your ass that the PS3 will be the market leader inside 12 months. So many people grumble and complain about the way the upcoming release of the PS3 has been such a mess. How its gonna be so expensive etc etc etc. But you know that the majority of them will be going out and buying one. The reputation of the Playstation is such that it will be unstoppable once its released.
> 
> Plus i reckon that more people distrust microshite than they do sony too which will probably help
> 
> I for one will be getting the PS3, certain games will be dedicated to this platform only and as such it becomes my only choice



I disagree, I do not think the PS3 will be the market leader in 12 months. Not when you go to the store to get one and the employees are pushing you NOT to buy it. Not with such a high price tag, I don't see what makes you think it will be so good.



DarkJokerX said:


> I have gone though 4 Xbox 360s before I returned and just got my money back they over heat in the first 6 hours. Just my experiance with Xbox 360....



That is unfortunate, I had freezing with only 1 game with my 360. I called Xbox and they offered to replace it for free. But I had a warranty with Best Buy in which they gave me a brand new one.


----------



## DarkJokerX

I ahd the warranty to I went though 4 NEW xbox 360s thats why I gave it up i guess the best buy I got them from must have sucked.unloading them or somthing.


----------



## jimmymac

bigsaucybob said:


> I disagree, I do not think the PS3 will be the market leader in 12 months. Not when you go to the store to get one and the employees are pushing you NOT to buy it. Not with such a high price tag, I don't see what makes you think it will be so good.




Never said anything about the PS3 itself being "so good" it will sell on its reputation alone. Pople go with what they know and that will be enough to see the PS3 sold in huge numbers from day 1. Consumers are like sheep, they follow the pack and the pack will head for PS3 upon release...thats just the way it works.

I am in no way a fanboy of any console, my PS2 has hardly been touched in the last 6 months as im not much of a console player. But i will be getting one for specific titles that will only be on the PS3. 

Theres no doubting the Xbox360 is a fantastic console, it doing very well at the moment but i believe that the PS3 will undoubtedly win the "next-gen" wars. Perhaps my prediction of 12 months is a bit over the top but on a market projection of the next 4 years the ps3 will be ahead in the worldwide market. 

edit: just curious as to why your saying people will be pushing for you "not" to buy it in stores, it wont be the case in the UK for sure so im interested to hear your thoughts on that one


----------



## Archangel

jimmymac said:


> Never said anything about the PS3 itself being "so good" it will sell on its reputation alone. Pople go with what they know and that will be enough to see the PS3 sold in huge numbers from day 1. Consumers are like sheep, they follow the pack and the pack will head for PS3 upon release...thats just the way it works.



It only makes me think of 1 quote..   "There are 2 things infinite, the Universe and human stupidity,.. altough I'm not sure about the first one" - Albert Einstein   and tbh, i couldnt agree more =)


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'll eventually get all three of the systems... I just have... NO money right now. I just love games and don't really side with any company... if there's a game I want for a system, but don't have the system to play it, then I need then system to play it. Sooo yeah... see I need all three within time...


----------



## jimmymac

Archangel said:


> It only makes me think of 1 quote..   "There are 2 things infinite, the Universe and human stupidity,.. altough I'm not sure about the first one" - Albert Einstein   and tbh, i couldnt agree more =)



exactly, it wont matter which one is the better machine or which one has the better graphics, internet capabilities etc, sony have the consumer market on consoles and that will be enough to boost there sales from the start.

some expectations are for the PS3 to have taken the next gen market by 2010, up until that point they will be playing catch up to the 360 due to its earlier release, however they will continue to close the gap each year by outselling the 360 marginally


----------



## tlarkin

jimmymac said:


> exactly, it wont matter which one is the better machine or which one has the better graphics, internet capabilities etc, sony have the consumer market on consoles and that will be enough to boost there sales from the start.
> 
> some expectations are for the PS3 to have taken the next gen market by 2010, up until that point they will be playing catch up to the 360 due to its earlier release, however they will continue to close the gap each year by outselling the 360 marginally



This is true in some aspects...the PSP failed compared to where Nintendo has owned the protable market.  Also, nintendo, microsoft, and sony all own other companies and produce other products.  They are all making lots of money off different things than console systems.  Did you know Nintendo owns pokemon and digimon (or whatever they are?) and have made tons of money off it?

The thing is, I don't really see where technology is cutting edge here.  I mean CRT technology is making a comeback and it is going to kick the crap out of all that HD LCD, DLP crap that is out and way over expensive at the moment.  

Right now with our satchurated market of bloated technology, format wars, next high end standard wars, etc nintendo decided to do something no other company is doing.  They are basing their system off a concept, not off a technology.  The concept is, how to make playing video games unique, fun, and revolutionary.  They used technology that is already established.

What happens when blu ray fails?  its going to be just like mini disk, beta max, laser disc, etc.  Is the consumer market really ready for something like blu ray technology?  Are movies actually going to take advantage of a full capacity blu ray dual layer disc?  IMHO, blu ray has no immediate place in the market, and it will have to prove itself for it to become successful.

The answer to these questions is no one knows.  Sony is riding on this technology, and it could end up being a poor choice.  Nintendo has a reputation of making a great product.  My 8bit nintendo from 1987 still works to this day.  I have gone through 3 PS2s, and the manager of the local game stop down the street from me, told me he as gone through 8 PS2s (but he probably plays games more than I do, being a manager of a game stop and all).

Plus if you play all three systems side by side by side you will see that they all perform in a similar manner.  Sure the 360 and the PS3 may look a bit better, but the Wii isn't going to be 8 bit graphics or anything.  I would compare it to your average gaming PC right now.  I mean RE4 for the game cube was real nice looking, and its going to be better than that.


----------



## bigsaucybob

I think its correct to say most will follow the flock, but the % of people that follow and do not do the research online will not make the PS3 the number one console. There is a much larger majority that know what they are talking about and have done the research, they will do the correct thing.


----------



## jimmymac

nope i think the majority will be the flock who follow and buy the PS3. Remember this is the kind of thing thats often bought as presents by parents to keep the kids quiet, and you can bet the kids want PS3. They dont care about the tech specs of the consoles. They just want to know that they have th bragging rights. To the kids the bragging rights will be in owning the expensive one...the PS3.

Add to that the loyal followers of Sony (god help them) and your looking at it easily becoming the number one console over the next generation.

Its sad but its just he way the consumer market works. Its the same in almost any sales. People follow what others do, they dont research into whats the best, they go for labels, badges etc. Microsoft im afraid is just not a label!

Christ its even the same in my line of work and we are talking about epolpes health. The best pharma products does not necessarily mean the most prescribed. GP's go with the company names and if they like the people selling it....stupid but ultimately true


----------



## bigsaucybob

jimmymac said:


> nope i think the majority will be the flock who follow and buy the PS3. Remember this is the kind of thing thats often bought as presents by parents to keep the kids quiet, and you can bet the kids want PS3. They dont care about the tech specs of the consoles. They just want to know that they have th bragging rights. To the kids the bragging rights will be in owning the expensive one...the PS3.
> 
> Add to that the loyal followers of Sony (god help them) and your looking at it easily becoming the number one console over the next generation.
> 
> Its sad but its just he way the consumer market works. Its the same in almost any sales. People follow what others do, they dont research into whats the best, they go for labels, badges etc. Microsoft im afraid is just not a label!
> 
> Christ its even the same in my line of work and we are talking about epolpes health. The best pharma products does not necessarily mean the most prescribed. GP's go with the company names and if they like the people selling it....stupid but ultimately true



I really disagree. I definitely dont see hte PS3 of all the consoles to be the one to keep the kids quiet. I dont know about your parents but my parents wont be paying upwards of $600+ to keep me quiet.

The kids want the bragging rights, but without the cash they wont have anything. Your right, the parents dont care about the tech specs, they care about PRICE, the one thing the PS3 fails miserably on.


----------



## Archangel

why pay $600 when you can get a role of ductape for $5, and that does the job just as good on keeping kids quiet?


----------



## jimmymac

bigsaucybob said:


> I really disagree. I definitely dont see hte PS3 of all the consoles to be the one to keep the kids quiet. I dont know about your parents but my parents wont be paying upwards of $600+ to keep me quiet.
> 
> The kids want the bragging rights, but without the cash they wont have anything. Your right, the parents dont care about the tech specs, they care about PRICE, the one thing the PS3 fails miserably on.



oh they will care about price, but they will care more about keeping the kid quiet, and you'll be surprised how many will stump up the cash for this one......should see how much they were paying simply for preorders and such on the PS2 when it was released...yes it was cheaper but it was also some time ago.

Market forecasts are that the PS3 will top the charts by around 2009/2010. 

I'm personally not advocating either console as the better console but looking at it logically and how consumers buy, the PS3 will take the lead in time. Look at the hype surrounding it and the attention being given to the console. Its far more than the Xbox360 had without a doubt. People want to know about this console and they want to buy it. 

Many Xbox360 owners will go out and buy a PS3, more i would say than PS3 owners (in time) that go out and get an xbox360.

As i say, none of what im saying is going on which machine is better than the other. Because a huge proprotion of people will not investigate that deeply. They will hear the name Sony playstation and but it...simple really


----------



## bigsaucybob

I totally agree with the fact that we can't argue which console is better than the other. 

The market habits are what I disagree about. I think that any parent that has a child they need to keep quiet is obviously young, and the Wii is going to be right up their alley. I really can't see a parent going out and buying their child a PS3, that is way too much technology for such a child. 

I have seen plenty of hype for the PS3, but not all good hype. As I said before, when I went into Gamestop there were about 15-20 people waiting in line to pre-order Gears of War. The 3 employees behind the desk just basically started a big PS3 hate group. Everyone was dissing the PS3, and they were saying how they would never purchase it.

If I were a parent, not really knowing much and heard people talking like this. I would never buy a PS3. This might not seem like a big deal, but it will be. These 3 employees might not realize, but they could have a huge influence on people debating between consoles. 

I really do not see what will make the PS3 that much better.


----------



## jimmymac

the brand name is big enough to make those sales happen, its like Nike and Adidas....they sell becuase of their name predominantly...its just the way it is. The biggest thing for selling and item is its brand, and for that Sony has the monopoly over the console market...its unquestionable.

PS3 will become the number 1 next gen console.....it might not be the right decision but it will happen. 

As for the parents, they wont read things like this, so long as it keeps the kid happy thats enough. You'd be amazed at what a parent will do to keep the child happy, one day you might understand yourself. Believe me its a powerful thing!

As for the shop attendants, thats one shop and will most definately not be what will happen in the majority of retail stores once the consoles are realeased. They will be incentivised to encourage sales and so the staff will push. The amount of money that will go into the PS3 launch will rocket the product.

And the hype, it doesnt matter if its good hype or bad hype, its being talked about enough and thats all that matters. The masses dont know about the two consoles and what goes on inside them, they have no idea about which will be the better option blu ray or HD. They just know the name and its enough for them.

Ask around and you will find the the majority of people have absolutely no idea about the inner parts of just about any console on the market, they dont know what processor is running it or the graphics power that any can put out. They just know that a playstation is sony and the xbox is microsoft.

Advertising will not be about the insides and the technology, it will rely on the corporate branding of the product, and that will be sony's power!


edit: as a side note, the ps2's launch price was $300, less than the expected ps3 but we are talking 5 years ago now so at the time it was exrtemely expensive, yet it flew out of the stores. Even with the expected release of the xbox some 18 months down the line with much better hardware the ps2 rocketed. In japan alone it sold some 900,000 in its first weekend. Demand was so high that it was selling for nearly 5 times its value on ebay. Its main initial selling base was on the strength of the playstation brannd...people will pay!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I showed my mum the price of the PS3, and her jaw dropped, and she said, "I'm not buying that for you."


----------



## tlarkin

One thing to consider is the older crowd.  The crowd of gamers who grew up in the 80s playing nintendo.  A lot of us think the newer games are just graphics and crappy game play.

There is a huge market of gamers who are 25+ yrs of age.  Take into account that at 25 you are supporting yourself so you don't have a huge amount of disposible income, if you have a family its even worse.  

600 dollars for something my PC will do and do it much better is not a good deal in my mind.  Sony is trying to replace all your home peripherals in one device.  Good concept, not so good in real life.  I am not about to put a single 600 dollar device in my home theatre that does everything.  If one thing goes wrong I got to fork out another 600 dollars to replace it.

I think a lot of the younger kids who don't grasp this concept are going PS3, where as the older people who have been gaming for over 20 years, tend to think otherwise.  This is just my generalization and may not reflect the truth of opinion, but I think I am somewhat on the right path of logic here.

Like I said earlier, I have gone through 2 xboxes and 3 PS2s, and my 8bit nintendo from 1987 still works great.  Sony really has plummeted, in their market.  Their car stereos suck, their tvs are mediocre at best, their computers suck, and they install root kits on their systems (at least they did), mini disk failed, beta max failed, they have a HUGE laptop battery recall right now.  They are kind of in a slump, and I think they have a lot riding on the PS3.  Which makes me even more skeptical.

Perhaps, once they work out the bugs, and it drops in price I may own one, but until then I am going to go 360 and Wii.


----------



## jimmymac

fair point tlarkin, to be honest i wouldnt really want to go for any of them myself. My only reason for the PS3 would be for particular titles but if i do go for it then i will wait for price drops well after launch date


----------



## bigsaucybob

It's totally true. Sony has had plenty of other things to worry about now, and I have a feeling this will show with their new console. 

As I have said before, your right the consumer is not looking at the specs. They are looking at the price, and it is expensive. Ecspecially considering it doesnt come with HD cables, but thats another story. As said before, I showed my mom the PS3 and the price, and I got a laugh in my face. NO WAY would my parents pay for that. I do not think the average parental consumer is going to throw out $600+ for their child to "be kept quiet". 

And times have changed, not everyone sees Sony as the leader in consoles. If you have opened your eyes recently, anyone can see Microsoft has a very very strong influence on the gaming market. So I do not think the PS3's will sell from brand alone, although im sure it will help.

It might be one store talking trash, but they all think the same. They all collaborate and talk to eachother, news travels fast. My cousin in AZ said the same thing about his Gamestop. Thats NY to AZ, pretty far apart and saying the same thing.


----------



## Blue

I'm just going to randomly comment on HD as it was talked about a fair bit earlier in this thread. Microsoft has released their HD 1080p patch which is carried over the analog RGB cables. Many people are very happy with this and it seems that it looks fantastic . Way to go Microsoft!

Oh did I mention that some have hosed their systems updating them with the patch? well they did, however, Microsoft is replacing those units.


----------



## jimmymac

bigsaucybob said:


> . If you have opened your eyes recently, anyone can see Microsoft has a very very strong influence on the gaming market. .





if i opened my eyes? i think my eyes are wide open thank you, hence why i am trying to take an overall view of things rather than being a fan of a particular system and fighting its cause   I have openly admitted that i have no preference over each of the consoles, i couldnt care less which one is more powerful than the other, i am simply trying to show the reasons as to why the PS3 will wibn the next gen war, not because i want it to, but becauase looking at the information available it will win!

My points have come from looking at market trends, looking over the internet at what various views have been from people within the gaming market and they all agree that the PS3 will become the number 1 console of the next generation.

Sales people will not be telling people to steer clear of the PS3 once its released and incetivised. Its just not going to happen, if they know they can make commision or win some extra sony gooides by pushing the PS3 then they most certainly will be pushing it.

Sony still at THE brand for the console market, thats not changed, yes microsoft are showing that they can be a big part of that market but sony are the ones to beat and their brand and the playstation branding will be strong enough to push their sales to a amaximum from launch. As mentioned before the PS2 made most of its initial sales on its name alone.

Its interesting to note that the 360 is falling around half a million units short of its north american sales projection. Microsoft planned to have sold 10 million units worldwide by the time PS3 is launched. It wanted this share of the market in order to hold its dominance over the market. Yet it currently stands at 6 million sold, so its some 4 million short with very little time left to go. I cant see that prediction being hit. 

the 360 has not penetrated the japan market anywhere near as well as it wanted to which will be a major blow to them

Perhaps if you opened _your]_ eyes you would see that Ps3 is almost certain to win the war, maybe not by the landslide that the PS2 won last time but it will none the less


----------



## bigsaucybob

I was not specifically mentioning you to open your eyes. I was saying that if anyone has opened their eyes they can see that Microsoft now has a very strong influence in the gaming market. I was not targeting just you to open your eyes.

I don't know where you have been looking but I am seeing things very differently. Wherever I look there is news about PS3 shortages and PS3 prices and criticism about delays and Blu-Ray. And I am looking on neutral sites, not Xbox forums.


----------



## tlarkin

Microsoft does do one thing, they buy up any company with any sort of talent.  So, they do influence the market in some way.

I am not convinced that the PS3 will end up leading the market, not at all.  I think it is bound to have numerous problems just like the rest of Sony's crappy all around products these days.


----------



## bigsaucybob

tlarkin said:


> Microsoft does do one thing, they buy up any company with any sort of talent.  So, they do influence the market in some way.
> 
> I am not convinced that the PS3 will end up leading the market, not at all.  I think it is bound to have numerous problems just like the rest of Sony's crappy all around products these days.



Agreed, with their recent trend I see something going wrong. 

I think Microsoft has played the market 100X better than Sony.


----------



## Archangel

Im not so sure about what the outcome will be... but i thin the extreme price of the PS3 will be the point with the most influence.

I look at it this way, the ps3 is ment only for gaming,.. the games will cost a lot too (as any other console,  grafic's never bothered me very much,.. i still play the  NES and the N64 on my room)   For i think 70~80% of the people gameplay and price will decide what console they will buy,..   and i think this point is a bit in favour of the 360, because ist much cheaper, with simmilair gameplay 

my point of view, noone has to agree with it ofcourse


----------



## jimmymac

bigsaucybob said:


> I was not specifically mentioning you to open your eyes. I was saying that if anyone has opened their eyes they can see that Microsoft now has a very strong influence in the gaming market. I was not targeting just you to open your eyes.
> 
> I don't know where you have been looking but I am seeing things very differently. Wherever I look there is news about PS3 shortages and PS3 prices and criticism about delays and Blu-Ray. And I am looking on neutral sites, not Xbox forums.



IGN predict the sales of ps3 to marginally out do XBOX360 by 2010, citigroup are predicitng similar but by 2009 and japanese analysts expect around 2009 too. These will all be looking at market trends on purchases etc. Plus as i stated before, the 360 is currently selling below microsofts predictions and has not taken the japanese market anywhere near as well as it had hoped.

Going back to the pricing issue, the price of the PS3 will fall, and probably quite early to be fair, its exactly what they did with the previous two generations of the console, high price initially and then upon dropping the price soon after launch they saw the units sold spiking and remaining high.


----------



## Archangel

jimmymac said:


> Going back to the pricing issue, the price of the PS3 will fall, and probably quite early to be fair, its exactly what they did with the previous two generations of the console, high price initially and then upon dropping the price soon after launch they saw the units sold spiking and remaining high.



and what do you think will happen to the price of the 360?  Microsoft isnt stupid,. and those predictions are pretty much based on the excpectation that the 360 doesnt get anything new added or so anymore, but who know's..  maybe MS will come up with something fance again 
nevertheless..   noone can be certain of anything, its all jsut best guess, wich you cant really rely on anyway,... so lets just sit back and see what happens


----------



## jimmymac

Archangel said:


> and what do you think will happen to the price of the 360?  Microsoft isnt stupid,. and those predictions are pretty much based on the excpectation that the 360 doesnt get anything new added or so anymore, but who know's..  maybe MS will come up with something fance again
> nevertheless..   noone can be certain of anything, its all jsut best guess, wich you cant really rely on anyway,... so lets just sit back and see what happens




the predicitons are in now way based on 360 getting nothing new added, its based on all the information thats available on the futures of both consoles. Both will no doubt be adding extra pieces to the systems

And of course microsoft will drop their prices, they have done already, but if the playstation 3 comes down to a more "affordable" level then it wont matter what the 360 drops to


anyways, i cant see any point in carrying this one on, i've said my piece and based it on variying views from across various research. Believe what you will but our first indication will be a few weeks after the PS3 launch


----------



## goosy22

Archangel said:


> Im not so sure about what the outcome will be... but i thin the extreme price of the PS3 will be the point with the most influence.
> 
> I look at it this way, the ps3 is ment only for gaming,.. the games will cost a lot too (as any other console,  grafic's never bothered me very much,.. i still play the  NES and the N64 on my room)   For i think 70~80% of the people gameplay and price will decide what console they will buy,..   and i think this point is a bit in favour of the 360, because ist much cheaper, with simmilair gameplay
> 
> my point of view, noone has to agree with it ofcourse



i see you say the 360 is cheaper than the PS3... but look at the price if you put a HD-DVD disc drive into a 360, and the PS3 comes stock with one... the prices level with both versions of the PS3... plus you don't have to pay 50 bucks a year for online service and the console looks like it will kill the 360 in terms of graphics, game size, etc...

personally i own a 360 and will buy a PS3 after the holiday when you can find them...


----------



## Archangel

just let me ask 1 thing...   why does it matter?  I mean, if you're buying a system, and you like it,  does it matter if some other system gets sold more?
I just read the whole discussion again, and i find it to look pretty childish now..   everyone want to belong to the majority it seems =]


----------



## jimmymac

the thread is about ps3 vs xbox 360, what were you expecting the discussions to be about in here? I couldnt care about either majority, just looking at which will be the top runner in years to come.


----------



## Yasu

jimmymac said:


> the thread is about ps3 vs xbox 360, what were you expecting the discussions to be about in here? I couldnt care about either majority, just looking at which will be the top runner in years to come.



Umm...it's actually about all 3 systems.  Wii, 360, and PS3...


----------



## jimmymac

Yasu said:


> Umm...it's actually about all 3 systems.  Wii, 360, and PS3...



picky picky, picky


----------



## Yasu

Well, this is just funny.  Poor Sony...

No love for Sony in Japan


----------



## jimmymac

interesting idea to introduce a lottery system, be intruiging to see how that one pans out


----------



## goosy22

Archangel said:


> just let me ask 1 thing...   why does it matter?  I mean, if you're buying a system, and you like it,  does it matter if some other system gets sold more?
> I just read the whole discussion again, and i find it to look pretty childish now..   everyone want to belong to the majority it seems =]



it doesn't... pretty much the same as asking why buy a ferrari over a lamborghini... it just doesn't make sense, but i spose people like to argue over it just for fun... ...


----------



## bigsaucybob

goosy22 said:


> i see you say the 360 is cheaper than the PS3... but look at the price if you put a HD-DVD disc drive into a 360, and the PS3 comes stock with one... the prices level with both versions of the PS3... plus you don't have to pay 50 bucks a year for online service and the console looks like it will kill the 360 in terms of graphics, game size, etc...
> 
> personally i own a 360 and will buy a PS3 after the holiday when you can find them...



Lets also take into consideration that you must pay an extra $60-$90 dollars for HD cables for the PS3. Lets also keep in mind that Xbox Live is well worth the $50 and no matter what you say, PS3 online will never match Xbox Live. No matter how cheap it might be, Xbox has a huge head start on the online gaming section.


----------



## maroon1

*PlayStation 3 console goes on sale on 11 November ** in Japan

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6135452.stm
*


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I picked up an Xbox 360 today!


----------



## footballstevo75

monkeysims said:


> I picked up an Xbox 360 today!



like it?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

footballstevo75 said:


> like it?



It totally pwns! Xbox live pwns! I LOVE IT!


----------



## bigsaucybob

monkeysims said:


> It totally pwns! Xbox live pwns! I LOVE IT!



Totally agreed. It is the greatest thing ever, I think that they thought of everything.


----------



## Aero

360 is one of the best systems to ever come out...PS3 tho will get my respect even tho the price is outragous...microsoft could have done more with the backwards compatability...i for one dont like the fact i cant transfer all my games to the 360 hard drive!


----------



## Yasu

Well, I was watching CNN earlier and they had a small story about a problem with the PS3.  Apparently there are some problems with the backwards compatability.  Some owners are experiencing freezes and other problems when playing PS2(and maybe PS but I don't remember them saying that) games on the PS3.  It suppsedly happens on at least 200 games.


----------



## ro0kie

so if the nintendo wii and ps3 are sold out by next week, how long do we have to wait until the next shipment comes in?


----------



## DCIScouts

I would guess it wouldn't be until after Christmas for the PS3, and maybe one for the Wii before Christmas... (going by general production patterns to this point...)


----------



## fishlover900

*too much*

If it was down to pure power and performance the ps3 would win without any problems the thing thats going to put people off is the price. Id love a ps3 but will never be ableto afford one so ill settle with a 360


----------



## Blue

> I would guess it wouldn't be until after Christmas for the PS3, and maybe one for the Wii before Christmas... (going by general production patterns to this point...)



I agree, As a matter of fact I've read somewhere that another shipment for the Wii is due in mid December.


----------



## ro0kie

people going crazy for the ps3 http://www.nbc4.tv/video/10343921/detail.html


----------



## Lamilia

ro0kie said:


> people going crazy for the ps3 http://www.nbc4.tv/video/10343921/detail.html



well why do they release it if they have limited numbers? Do they enjoy watching people fight to get them?


----------



## ro0kie

i dont care, im getting my nintendo wii today!!!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

That news report proved one thing:
Us as people, are only around to buy and consume things. 
Okay it proved more than one thing:
People are utter morons and fight over thigns like gaming systems which will be avalible at other times, it's not the end of the freaken world. I still don't have a gamecube or 360, but I'm not fricken shooting people over it.
Gawd.


----------



## bigsaucybob

I dont know, based on how incredibly high these stupid consoles are selling for on eBay. I might find myself pusing someone around to get one, it's ridiculous. I would say a decent % of people waiting in line sold the PS3 on eBay.


----------



## Archangel

Hyper_Kagome said:


> That news report proved one thing:
> Us as people, are only around to buy and consume things.
> Okay it proved more than one thing:
> People are utter morons and fight over thigns like gaming systems which will be avalible at other times, it's not the end of the freaken world. I still don't have a gamecube or 360, but I'm not fricken shooting people over it.
> Gawd.




Lmao     couldnt agree more =]


----------



## jp198780

ok, guys i have a question, i seen a commercial 4 Wii, and it's just 2 little drumstick looking things? lol..

somebody please explain Wii 2 me..


----------



## bigsaucybob

jp198780 said:


> ok, guys i have a question, i seen a commercial 4 Wii, and it's just 2 little drumstick looking things? lol..
> 
> somebody please explain Wii 2 me..



It's a little hard to explain it. It is basically Nintendo's next gen console aimed at fun and exciting gameplay over stunning graphics. It's cheaper and does not have all the gizmos and gadgets as the PS3 or the Xbox 360. There is also the Wii-mote. The motion sensored remote control you basically use for everything.

Just wiki about the Wii.


----------



## jp198780

you hook it up 2 your tv, right? then you use the drumstick like things as swords or whatever, if you were playing that type of game?


----------



## footballstevo75

yeah hooks up to TV

yup or like your holding a shotgun and aim and shoot


----------



## Geoff

jp198780 said:


> you hook it up 2 your tv, right? then you use the drumstick like things as swords or whatever, if you were playing that type of game?



Do you mean the controller?  The controllers are motion sensing, so if you swing it, it would be able to swing the sword in a game.  Looks pretty cool, but I dont know how well it works.


----------



## bigsaucybob

[-0MEGA-];493713 said:
			
		

> Do you mean the controller?  The controllers are motion sensing, so if you swing it, it would be able to swing the sword in a game.  Looks pretty cool, but I dont know how well it works.



I have heard that it is pretty responsive. You have to place like a sensing reciever either on top or below your TV so it can properly pick up the remote.


----------



## tlarkin

They call them the nunchuck, and its not motion sensing, its a gyroscope (see wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyroscope ).  This allows for much more than just motion sensing.  

The controller is dubbed the nunchuck, and they are bluetooth.  On one end you hvae the remote which has triggers and buttons on it, and also allows you to execute commands with gestures or motions with the gyroscope.  

The Wii is actually going to have more gadjets and extra devices than any other system it is said.  An exclusive RE type gun controller when the new RE comes out.  They are releasing vintage like controllers for all your old Nintendo games, it has built in wifi, and I can only assume that your DS lite can connect to it via Wifi.  It takes SD memory cards which allows you to transfer rom files from older downloaded games.  Considering how cheap the dev kit is for the Wii, and if you already are a dev and have a gamecube kit you can just use that one, I think you will see lots of third party devices of all sorts for the Wii.

The Wii is also completely backwards compatable to all  nintendo prodcuts, we are talking over 20 years of backwards compatability.


----------



## jp198780

hmm, Wii sounds pretty cool, how much is it? and like how do you get games?


----------



## tlarkin

the console is $250

The games are going to range from $30.00 ~ $50.00 it is said

The virutal console games (sega, turbo graffix, NES, SNES, N64) are downloadable and the prices are expected to range from free to $5.00.  I don't see them charging for something like duck hunt, that is probably going to be free, as will the original super mario bros.  

You can download them via nintendos online service (which is free, but you have to buy the web browser) and I am willing to bet you can probably download them on to your PC and transfer the files via SD card.


----------



## bball4life

Doubt you need the web browser to download the games, because if you did how would you download the web browser, its all from the same wii shop thing.  But according to this article the opera browser for the wii will be free until like June of '07 as a promo.


----------



## jp198780

oo theres a console?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

jp198780 said:


> oo theres a console?



Yea, the Nintendo Wii is a console, such as a Sony PS3 or Xbox 360. They release in 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## jp198780

oo ok, it takes like discs? like 360, xbox and ps2-3 does?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

jp198780 said:


> oo ok, it takes like discs? like 360, xbox and ps2-3 does?



Yea. It is going to be released in less than an hour now.


----------



## jp198780

cool, did alot of people camp out 4 this like they did the PS3? lol..


----------



## Yasu

jp198780 said:


> cool, did alot of people camp out 4 this like they did the PS3? lol..



You tell me...






I really want that clone trooper folding chair...


----------



## jp198780

damnnn..

arent you a little old 4 star wars? i dont know why people from 13-20 or whatever still watch, and play star war games, i got out of that crap when i was 9..


----------



## bigsaucybob

Yasu said:


> You tell me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want that clone trooper folding chair...



That is outside the Toys R Us in NYC, where they happen to have around 7,000 Wii consoles in stock.


----------



## successfulerror




----------



## Yasu

I'm paying more attention to the FLCL/Haruko wallscroll than the dancing PS3s...

EDIT: Well, I got my wii today and it's FUN.  I haven't had that much fun with a console in a long time.  Wii Sports alone is enough to keep you busy for a while.  Tennis and Boxing are my two favorites so far.


----------



## bball4life

Yasu said:
			
		

> EDIT: Well, I got my wii today and it's FUN. I haven't had that much fun with a console in a long time. Wii Sports alone is enough to keep you busy for a while. Tennis and Boxing are my two favorites so far.


I totally agree with Yasu I got a wii today too, good two hours of camping before target opened and I was number 35/51  .  Got excite truck, cod3, and of course the free wii sports which I was actually very impressed with, the bowling and the tennis are pretty fun.  Excite truck is pretty amazing as well, and well cod its going to take some getting used to...


----------



## bigsaucybob

bball4life said:


> I totally agree with Yasu I got a wii today too, good two hours of camping before target opened and I was number 35/51  .  Got excite truck, cod3, and of course the free wii sports which I was actually very impressed with, the bowling and the tennis are pretty fun.  Excite truck is pretty amazing as well, and well cod its going to take some getting used to...



I am very interested in getting a Wii. How is Cod3, is it safe to say that FPS games should be left to normal controllers?


----------



## bball4life

bigsaucybob said:


> I am very interested in getting a Wii. How is Cod3, is it safe to say that FPS games should be left to normal controllers?


Well I only played it for like 5 min, its gonna take some getting used to just because its soooo much different.  I think it will be awesome once I get adjusted to it, but it will take some work.

BTW here are some pictures of the beast...
Link 
Link 
Link 
Link
Link


----------



## tlarkin

Well, my preorder came in late, and I am picking up my Wii today after work.  I have played Wii sports already at a display model and my co-worker brought his in today and we played at lunch.

Overall, the limited time I have just played the Wii, with just Wii sports I am very impressed of how responsive the remote is.  It is very responsive, and it is kind of obvious that Wii sports is not really a game, it is more of a demo of what the Wii can do.  I love the Golf game, and i can't wait for Tiger Woods to come out on the Wii, it is going to be awesome.

I watched some zelda today, but didn't play.  i will be picking up zelda on my way home today for my Wii though.  It looked very impressive.  The long wait for its release was totally worth it.

Now, I am going to go pawn my GC and get some Wii Games!


----------



## Yasu

bigsaucybob said:


> I am very interested in getting a Wii. How is Cod3, is it safe to say that FPS games should be left to normal controllers?



The learning curve is very steep.  It's just about impossible to shoot straight and the button set up is odd.  It would be so much easier to just use a regular controller...but I guess I'll have to learn to stay still if I want to kill someone...


----------



## 4W4K3

tlarkin said:


> Now, I am going to go pawn my GC and get some Wii Games!



haha exactly what i was gonna do.


----------



## tlarkin

On a side note, my neighbor has a 360 and we beat gears of war on co-op mode the other day, and I have to say.  That game is very awesome!

I think I may pick up a 360 in 2007.  I will not touch a PS3 for at least a few years.  I bought my PS2 a year after release and it broke down.  I think sony finally made a solid PS2 when the slim came out.


----------



## Geoff

successfulerror said:


>


----------



## Yasu

Does anyone else feel like the PS3 just disappeared? There was tons of hype on the launch day and the day after, but now it seems like it's quieted down too much...


----------



## bball4life

Yasu said:


> Does anyone else feel like the PS3 just disappeared? There was tons of hype on the launch day and the day after, but now it seems like it's quieted down too much...


Haha I was actually just talking to some people a little bit about that.  Its because the wii came out, the ps3 had more hype but when it was all said and done everyone is letting their ps3's collect dust while they are playing zelda.


----------



## tlarkin

I have been saying this since the begining.....

The Wii is based off the concept of having fun, while other companies focused more on "cutting edge" and missed out on the fun part.


----------



## Geoff

tlarkin said:


> I have been saying this since the begining.....
> 
> The Wii is based off the concept of having fun, while other companies focused more on "cutting edge" and missed out on the fun part.



I actually agree with you there, I haven't used a Wii before, but I heard that actually being able to swing a sword, play golf, or hit a baseball is much funner then using thumbpads and buttons.


----------



## tlarkin

The golf game in Wii sports is amazingly fun, and it takes finess, like real golf should.  Obviously Wii sports is more of a concept game, it wasn't developed to look or be impressive, it was developed to be an exhibition of what the wii can do.

It reminds me of golden Tee but instead of hitting a track ball, you are swinging.  Swing too hard and you slice your shot, swing too soft and you come up short, swing just right and you make your shot close to the hole.


----------



## Geoff

I've been recording some data the past few days, this shows how many PS3 systems were on ebay over the past few days:


----------



## Yasu

I just spent some more time with my Wii today, that sounded dirty I'll admit that, and discovered that Twilight Princess is one of the best games in a long time.  You'd think that having to swing your wiimote around to use your sword would be a pain but it's not.  The graphics aren't anything like F.E.A.R. or Oblivion, but that's just fine because the game is FUN.  If I had to choose the best thing about Twilight Princess besides the gameplay would be the lighting.  I don't want to spoil anything but you'll know what I'm talking about when you get there...



> I actually agree with you there, I haven't used a Wii before, but I heard that actually being able to swing a sword, play golf, or hit a baseball is much funner then using thumbpads and buttons.


Tis very true...it's very 'funner' than thumbpads and buttons...


----------



## lovely?

tlarkin said:


> I have been saying this since the begining.....
> 
> The Wii is based off the concept of having fun, while other companies focused more on "cutting edge" and missed out on the fun part.



ha ha ha, but no. the xbox360 is so fun its crazy. i personally dont own one becasue i like my computer better, but my friend does, and the new far-cry on it rocks the house. just because the 360 is bleeding edge doesnt mean it isnt fun


----------



## lovely?

all it really comes down to is personal preferance. i really dont like the idea of swinging a sword because i would get tired, and because i am generally lazy. thumbsticks are even better than the wii controllers to me


----------



## ro0kie

i agree with you guys about the Wii b/c its even attracting non-gamers but right now its too early to say that the Wii is winning people over the PS3's. Nintendo had ample amounts of Wii's in stock since they are cheap to produce but Sony only had a limited a supply. Its sad to say but i think by next year when PS3 prices go down more people will be moving towards Sony. but dont get me wrong i think the Wii is really cool b/c Nintendo came up with something totally different from Sony and Microsoft this year. im still trying to get my hands on one... im going to try getting one on black friday... i might even have to camp out... :/


----------



## footballstevo75

wii is pretty fun

not the typical video game, but its good because it gets you moving instead of sitting on the couch


----------



## 4W4K3

You don't have to be jumping around the room flailing your controller to and fro to play the games. That is just the way the advertise it.

Wrist motions are all that is required for most games, just make sure they are quick and sharp. You could easily sit on the couch and move your arms from the elbows only and be jsut fine.


----------



## dark_legacy2006

i dont think Wii is even a real competitor, xbox 360 and ps3 are way better, i voted for xbox360 becasue well p3 kind of annoys me jsut the new and everthign like i personally watched one sell on ebay for 16250........ wow, ill stick with xbox 36 there isnt that much aof a difference


----------



## bball4life

4W4K3 said:


> You don't have to be jumping around the room flailing your controller to and fro to play the games. That is just the way the advertise it.
> 
> Wrist motions are all that is required for most games, just make sure they are quick and sharp. You could easily sit on the couch and move your arms from the elbows only and be jsut fine.


Ya but wheres the fun in that?  Its all you need for most games, but wii sports is better if you get into it a bit.


----------



## Dr Studly

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlarkin

zelda for the wii is the best console game I have played in years....

It is really awesome!


----------



## madhayden

ghostfacesuk said:


> hmmmm   lol
> 
> Well since you put X360 in there im just gonna say i bought one, it gets really hot and crashes, got it replaced with a new one, that one over heats and glitches its ass off on Oblivion and Quake 4 then crashes, sold it and learned that microsoft had the right idea but done a half assed job resulting in me selling my x360.
> 
> When they bring out the 65nm CPU for the console in 2007 then i might buy another one, but i very much dought it.
> 
> So for me im sticking with the Wii/PS3 depending what happens later on in the year.



That's funny, iv'e had my Xbox 360 for about a year now and the only bad thing that has happened was a bit of lag in Saint's Row when there's about 5 car's in front of me and i shot an RPG, Oh well there's alway's going to be ups and downs for every console, im not even interested in the PS3 as of yet and never have been with the PS2 either.


----------



## Blue

With the xbox 360 it seems that the first gen versions where pretty bad off. My brother in-law have had nothing but trouble with his. Has sent it back 3 times to have repaired now. I just don't know why they don't give him a newer model. When I do eventually get my 360, I'll definitely get the extended warranty (and I never buy the extended warranty).


----------



## bigsaucybob

Blue said:


> With the xbox 360 it seems that the first gen versions where pretty bad off. My brother in-law have had nothing but trouble with his. Has sent it back 3 times to have repaired now. I just don't know why they don't give him a newer model. When I do eventually get my 360, I'll definitely get the extended warranty (and I never buy the extended warranty).



Its very strange, some people just seem to have the continued issue with their Xbox 360. Me on the other hand had one simple problem and had it easily fixed.

ADVICE: Buy your Xbox 360 from Best Buy if possible. I had the Product Replacement plan from Best Buy and my 360 began freezing in only 1 game. I took it there they handed me a new 360 with no questions asked. It was great.


----------



## DacyJ

4W4K3 said:


> You don't have to be jumping around the room flailing your controller to and fro to play the games. That is just the way the advertise it.
> 
> Wrist motions are all that is required for most games, just make sure they are quick and sharp. You could easily sit on the couch and move your arms from the elbows only and be jsut fine.



So you have to move the actual controllers to move the person, car etc. ?


----------



## Blue

> So you have to move the actual controllers to move the person, car etc. ?



The controller will work differently with different games. In excite truck for example you hold the controller by each end and rotate it as you would with a steering wheel. In Zelda you move with the Analog stick but you swing your sword by swinging the controller etc.

I think it really is a cool concept and look forward to my Wii purchase.


----------



## DacyJ

Sounds cool but also dangerous lol


----------



## tlarkin

I bought zelda with my wii, and then rented madden 07 and tony hawk downhill.  

The tony hawk game took a bit to get used to, and I am still toying with it.  Madden on the Wii, IMO, is way better than on the xbox 360.  Mainly, because football games are becoming too complicated.  Once you get passing and juking down with the wiimote and the nunchuck is actually is simple and great game play.  You don't have to memorize to press so many buttons, with the wii is all one button, plus one motion gesture.  

I think I am going to buy madden next paycheck.  Tony hawk may end up just being a renter.

Zelda is amazing!


----------



## JamesBart

i think the ps3 will do better! a lot of my friends will be getting it and a little while after that i think the wii will come on strong. did it sell out after 7 minutes or something like that? and to be honest i dont know about the 360. ive never ventured into the Xbox land! but they will all do well to some extend.  its just a fact of life! lol!


----------



## jjsevdt

I want to get the Wii for my wife.  I think she'll like that.  She's simple so it's a good match.  I am going to get the PS3, but I'm just going to wait until I get my TV so I can pair the two right away.


----------



## deankenny

i used to be the South West Rep for Microsoft in UK, and i found out alot about the PS3, and its going to be Sonys downfall, yes they will sell alot only becuase of the name they have got, but it will be a big dissapointment because the hype is so high, 360's are good and capable of many things ps3 can do and half the price, but my vote goes to the Wii just because of its design and features, well done NINTENDO


----------



## Blue

> She's simple so it's a good match.


I'm sure you did not mean that the way it sounded ... Women do not like being called simple. I agree though, women and children everywhere will love the Wii . Some of us older guys will too . Also before ya go getting upset, I'm teasing about the simple comment... I'm sure you meant "she likes to play simple (easy) games" and not simple (as in dull witted). The goal with Nintendo this time around was to get everyone playing it. That goes for us older gamers as well.

With that in mind I do not think simple (as in easy) has anything to do with wanting the Wii. I look forward to because it is an entirely different experience. And there is not other game (IMO) like the Zelda series.


----------



## tlarkin

My neighbor has a 360, and we play it a lot.  It is a very nice system, and I think perhaps sometime in 07 I may pick one up if I can get a good deal on it, or maybe find a sale, or if a price drop occurs.

However, one thing about the Wii, that I want to explain more about when I said its more simple.  It is by no means a simple system.  Madden is a complex game, and how hard you thrust the wiimote determines if you lob the pass or if you bullet the pass.   I hate most newer football games, they have become way over complicated, with too many buttons to push.  Like there is a button to guard the football now, well, shouldn't my player already be guarding the football?  I mean crap that like doesn't make much sense to me in a video game, its a game.  The 360 version of madden sucked IMHO, and was not fun.  Too much going on and too many different buttons to memorize.  Now, with the Wii, its simply one button and a gesture, or whatever.  It is by no means simple, it requires perfect timing to stiff arm or juke someone.  However, it just makes more sense once you learn how to play the game.  Stiff arming, juking, pump faking, lobbing a pass over the defense, bullet a pass through some defenders, and Larry Johnson rules in that game, I just plow through people with him!

OTOH, games like Gears of War, are awesome and make it totally worth buying a 360 for.  So, I am not dissing the 360 in any way, I am just saying that they will both have their merits.  

I am a big fan of the tiger woods golf games, and I can't wait for a Wii version, it is going to be the best one on the market because of the game play alone.


----------



## deankenny

lol no offence here but Aerican Football is just a silly sport, im British so we obviously all think this, but why call it football they only use thier feet a minority of times during the sport, and the football games over here im talking about proper football where they use thier feet to play well those games rock especially PRO EVO 6 no complicated silly buttons and moves ETCETC just a case of pass skill log thru ball shoot simple


----------



## tlarkin

deankenny said:


> lol no offence here but Aerican Football is just a silly sport, im British so we obviously all think this, but why call it football they only use thier feet a minority of times during the sport, and the football games over here im talking about proper football where they use thier feet to play well those games rock especially PRO EVO 6 no complicated silly buttons and moves ETCETC just a case of pass skill log thru ball shoot simple



yeah, well I don't disagree.  I like watching euro soccer, or should I say, Football?   I watch it on tv when I get a chance.  It truly is the global sport, which is why probably most americans hate it, but who knows


----------



## deankenny

lol yeh in England its a religion no joke, if football was banned Saturday would  be taken off the calender. There were some Americans murdered in London and MAnchester for going to the game and english fans over hearing them call it soccer, so just a lil tip if you come over, try to avoid the word "soccer" anywhere in the country


----------



## Yasu

deankenny said:


> lol yeh in England its a religion no joke, if football was banned Saturday would  be taken off the calender. There were some Americans murdered in London and MAnchester for going to the game and english fans over hearing them call it soccer, so just a lil tip if you come over, try to avoid the word "soccer" anywhere in the country



*GASP* Someone referred to a sport by another name! Someone call the police!  Really, it's like killing someone because they said 'pop' instead of 'soda'.  Hmm...Does this mean I should start saying 'piebol' instead of 'futbol' when speaking Spanish?  Ok enough off-topic randomness, back to the console debate.

PS3 seems like it's not doing too great right now.  Not only did Sony eff up the shipment numbers again, they now have the problem of the PS3 not being fully backwards compatible like they stated.  I remember when Sony promised a worldwide release of the PS3...


----------



## Blue

> There were some Americans murdered in London and MAnchester for going to the game and english fans over hearing them call it soccer



If that is true then those fellows are truely sick and need to be placed behind bars for the rest of their lives.

Regardless , lets not get off topic too much.


----------



## bball4life

tlarkin said:


> I bought zelda with my wii, and then rented madden 07 and tony hawk downhill.
> 
> The tony hawk game took a bit to get used to, and I am still toying with it.  Madden on the Wii, IMO, is way better than on the xbox 360.  Mainly, because football games are becoming too complicated.  Once you get passing and juking down with the wiimote and the nunchuck is actually is simple and great game play.  You don't have to memorize to press so many buttons, with the wii is all one button, plus one motion gesture.
> 
> I think I am going to buy madden next paycheck.  Tony hawk may end up just being a renter.
> 
> Zelda is amazing!


So madden is really good?  Its gotten good reviews, just wasn't sure if I wanted to pick it up.


----------



## tlarkin

bball4life said:


> So madden is really good?  Its gotten good reviews, just wasn't sure if I wanted to pick it up.



Its way fun, just takes a bit to get used to.  I'd rent it first to see if you like it.  I just rented it the other day, and I think I am going to buy it next pay check.

I can't wait for tiger woods to come out after playing around with wii sports golf game.  Wii sports is like a demo to get you used to the system, so once a real developer comes in and hones in on one game it should be tons better.


----------



## bball4life

tlarkin said:


> Its way fun, just takes a bit to get used to.  I'd rent it first to see if you like it.  I just rented it the other day, and I think I am going to buy it next pay check.
> 
> I can't wait for tiger woods to come out after playing around with wii sports golf game.  Wii sports is like a demo to get you used to the system, so once a real developer comes in and hones in on one game it should be tons better.


Ya I'm excited about Tiger Woods, but we have to wait until march  

May have to get fight night too after playing the wii sports boxing, that game could get intense.


----------



## Zovistograt

I'm somewhat of a Nintendo fanboy, so I side with them on practically anything.  I got the Wii and I must say it lives up to every single one of my expectations...well...actually the graphics are Gamecube-par for the most part, but who cares about graphics?

It's all about the games, and Nintendo's lineup seems to be working out fine.


----------



## Blue

> actually the graphics are Gamecube-par for the most part, but who cares about graphics?



The graphics will be gamecube like at first but the Wii is actually fairly more powerful then the gamecube. It is certainly capable of much better graphics.


----------



## Zovistograt

Blue said:


> The graphics will be gamecube like at first but the Wii is actually fairly more powerful then the gamecube. It is certainly capable of much better graphics.



true.  My friend pointed that out, actually, today.  I'm just saying this about the ones out now.  Also, I've only played Wii Sports and seen videos of the other ones, and SSBB's trailers definitely are something a step above GCN, so this is only holding true for, maybe, a month


----------



## bball4life

Blue said:


> The graphics will be gamecube like at first but the Wii is actually fairly more powerful then the gamecube. It is certainly capable of much better graphics.


Ya right now its not so much better, but once again that is all up to developers


----------



## TheOrangeDude

Blue said:


> With the xbox 360 it seems that the first gen versions where pretty bad off. My brother in-law have had nothing but trouble with his. Has sent it back 3 times to have repaired now. I just don't know why they don't give him a newer model. When I do eventually get my 360, I'll definitely get the extended warranty (and I never buy the extended warranty).



I belive most of the 360 that were sent back to MS is those over heated. My 360 is perfectly fine right now(I got 3 red light before ) after lol god 2 week of work to get my water cooling system install into this box . xbox is more like trouble box :O and I heard MS is now working on the xbox 720 .


----------



## bigsaucybob

TheOrangeDude said:


> I belive most of the 360 that were sent back to MS is those over heated. My 360 is perfectly fine right now(I got 3 red light before ) after lol god 2 week of work to get my water cooling system install into this box . xbox is more like trouble box :O and I heard MS is now working on the xbox 720 .



Can you post pics of your water cooled 360? I have beein interested in trying that.

Where did you hear of this Xbox 720, I really dont beleive that.


----------



## TheOrangeDude

bigsaucybob said:


> Can you post pics of your water cooled 360? I have beein interested in trying that.
> 
> Where did you hear of this Xbox 720, I really dont beleive that.



Its acturally an old news. In yahoo or google just type in "next xbox 720" or "xbox 3" tons of site will pop about MS has confirm xbox 3 is in the making.

here is a site:
http://www.techenclave.com/forums/microsoft-confirms-work-on-next-xbox-80819.html

I dont have a digital camera atm, so I cant host any picture but this is the I'm using http://www.koolance.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=327. altho it cost u another 150 dollars but its worth it. After I got this crap installed I can game for 8 hours with out any problem.


----------



## bigsaucybob

TheOrangeDude said:


> Its acturally an old news. In yahoo or google just type in "next xbox 720" or "xbox 3" tons of site will pop about MS has confirm xbox 3 is in the making.
> 
> here is a site:
> http://www.techenclave.com/forums/microsoft-confirms-work-on-next-xbox-80819.html
> 
> I dont have a digital camera atm, so I cant host any picture but this is the I'm using http://www.koolance.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=327. altho it cost u another 150 dollars but its worth it. After I got this crap installed I can game for 8 hours with out any problem.



Hmm, I haven't seen that and I am pretty up on my new technology. I hope they dont name it Xbox 720.

Was it hard to install the water cooling?


----------



## TheOrangeDude

bigsaucybob said:


> Hmm, I haven't seen that and I am pretty up on my new technology. I hope they dont name it Xbox 720.
> 
> Was it hard to install the water cooling?



It ain't really hard but just takes time to figure out stuff. while I have work to do on week days, I can only work on it at the weeken. Thats probably why took me two weeks to completely installed the crap into 360.


----------



## compfusion

Games exclusive to PS3 and Wii will be their only selling point, as opposed to multi-platform games; they are hard to convert to wii playability and ps3 hd.  Many gaming manufacturers are putting the pressure for a ps3 pricecut.  Its not like theyr losing 300$ per system...oh wait, they ARE...  In this sense, PC gaming may die out somewhat unless the use of the internet is stressed, and many new console games will be exclusive to systems, with a few primary design PS3 games with backed down xbox360 graphics


----------



## DCIScouts

Hmm..., that looks like nothing but heresay and the rep for MS saying, yes we are still doing R&D.  So, no big shockers...  They have about as much of an idea of what it will look like as any of us do at this point, I would say.


----------



## jeorge

*nintendo wii or xbox 360*

Im thinking of buying a new games console and im abit unsure which to get
ive decided on either the Nintendo wii and the xbox 360 which one is better and which should i buy?


----------



## jjsevdt

Comparing those two you have to consider what you expect out of the games.  Do you want something that's better graphically or some thing fun and interactive.  

The 360 is more of a conventional console game but the Wii features interactive game play which makes you more of a part of the game.


----------



## Blue

Hi jeorge . welcome to Computer Forum.

I'm not sure if you noticed the "THE OFFICIAL PS3 vs. XBOX360 vs. Wii thread" but you will find allot of peoples opinions there.

Now as far as those 2 systems go... It really depends on what you are looking for. The xbox 360 is more of a next gen console in terms of graphics and horsepower. The Wii is more "next gen" in terms of "innovation". I personally would love to own both. I own neither at the moment but my first purchase will be the Wii. I look forward to playing with the Wii-mote and Zelda is a large title not to be missed .

In the long run... It really depends on your tastes and interest. I feel the Wii will become a second console in most households. It is just a matter of what you would like to buy first .


----------



## DCIScouts

I would have to concur with what Blue said for the most part.  One other thing to consider is that the Wii doesn't have as many games available..., yet.  I think that the XBox 360 is a better looking system, but the Wii will have more fun games to play.


----------



## ventureman

xbox 360 all the way it rocks xbox's customer service rocks and they have a lot of good games out.


----------



## Blue

> xbox 360 all the way it rocks xbox's customer service rocks and they have a lot of good games out.


I'm not going to say the following because I oppose your answer, but I feel it needs to be said.

That was total fanboyism at it's best. It is best to explain why you feel the xbox 360 is the better choice and customer service just don't cut it. Don't take this as my picking on you but rather lending good posting advice . Wehn You post with such a definite answer in a situation like this with little discussion to back up your argument, you come off as a fanboy.


----------



## jjsevdt

Said best by blue


----------



## jp198780

i would deffinately go with the Xbox 360...


----------



## TheOrangeDude

for xbox 360 you must install a better cooling system tho else eventurally its going to get over heat. the original cooling system from it is really just garbage. when I open up my 360 lol my GPU can bbq a steak.


----------



## Blue

> for xbox 360 you must install a better cooling system tho else eventurally its going to get over heat. the original cooling system from it is really just garbage. when I open up my 360 lol my GPU can bbq a steak.



I agree the Xbox 360 has a heating issue. I don't think the latest consoles though are really that bad are they? I doubt they are at the point where your going to fry your system. I would def. buy and extended warranty though. I never buy the extended warranty's but I plan to when I finally purchase my xbox360.


----------



## Verve

If it is true that the Wii has free online play, I think I would get it if I had the choice. But I won't actually be getting either one.


----------



## tlarkin

compfusion said:


> Games exclusive to PS3 and Wii will be their only selling point, as opposed to multi-platform games; they are hard to convert to wii playability and ps3 hd.  Many gaming manufacturers are putting the pressure for a ps3 pricecut.  Its not like theyr losing 300$ per system...oh wait, they ARE...  In this sense, PC gaming may die out somewhat unless the use of the internet is stressed, and many new console games will be exclusive to systems, with a few primary design PS3 games with backed down xbox360 graphics



Actually, that completely contradicts what I have read.  For the Wii devs there is an app called pancake, and this app allows you to make gestures with the remote/gyroscope functions and assign actions in the game to those combinations.  Not to mention, IBM is actually the true winner of the console wars, considering every single console has an IBM based chip in it.  So, really when you look at the xbox360 and the Wii, they have similar processors in them based off of PPC technology.  The PS3 has Cell processors, though loosly based off of PPC technology it is far from it.  To look into it even deeper, these processors have only really been effectively field tested and used in IBM blade servers, never once has a cell processor been used, or developed for in a consumer product.  Add the factor of an untested and unused optical technology, blu ray, and you have yourself a totally untested technology.  That is a very high risk gamble sony is doing.  The PS3 is way overkill and the console isn't even taking advantage of its hardware, and by the time the PS4 comes out, the PS3 still probably won't be taking advantage of its hardware.  Which is why, IMO, it was a very stupid move by sony.  However, it seems like sony is relying on their customers to buy the PS3 to boost sales of blu ray.

So really any developer that makes a 360 game can port it over the Wii no problem, they will have to factor in the gestures of the wiimote instead of a standard control pad.  Also, since the 360 and the Wii both have very similar hardware it also makes it easier to accomplish this.  Sure the 360 is a bit more powerful spec wise, but both machine's hardware are based off of the same platform.


----------



## compfusion

tlarkin said:


> Actually, that completely contradicts what I have read.  For the Wii devs there is an app called pancake, and this app allows you to make gestures with the remote/gyroscope functions and assign actions in the game to those combinations.  Not to mention, IBM is actually the true winner of the console wars, considering every single console has an IBM based chip in it.  So, really when you look at the xbox360 and the Wii, they have similar processors in them based off of PPC technology.



Thats true, but what I have been told is that games such as Red Steele and its more complex followers (ie star wars games) will not work well off a multi platform game company.  Besides the companies lacking experience in wii technology, a game such as star wars could have many ways of using the sword for wii as u move the remote but on an xbox star wars game, there would only be one or 2 lightsaber attack buttons.  In this sense, the game must be redesigned for the intended wii effect.


----------



## MasterEVC

dragon2309 said:


> so, have they fixed the glitchy graphics and overheating problems yet.... or was that national manufacturer recall on hundreds of thousands of units just for fun....


Sonys been having overheating problems too, even when it was being developed so yeah.. you cant use that excuse 

For the price of a PoS3, I can get a X360 AND a Wii, getting a great online service with MANY great games(X360), and great first party games (Nintendo) why pay $600 for JUST 1 system and nothing else. 2 for one sounds much better to me plus you get better software support, can play NES/SNES/Genesis/Xbox/X360 games + many more. 

Sonys problem is they focus too much on technology and graphics, honestly if you buy a game just for the graphics you have a lot to learn. Lots of games with the really good graphics dont have much of anything else, technology isnt what should be focused on, innovation and gameplay, which Nintendo and M$ have done with their systems. Sony on the other hand, is using a beta format, has had TONS of bad press, VERY limited quantities of systems, and honestly I dont see any great games coming out making me want to throw $600 away at Sony for something that isnt better then what I currently have


----------



## bigsaucybob

Go for the Xbox 360, it really depends on what you are interested in but here are some reasons:

1. Customer service is excellent, as said before, they were very helpful

2. Xbox live, if you are into online play then you must have the 360. With all fanboyism a side, Xbox Live truly offers the best onling gaming for any console

3. Games: Gears of War. Thats all need be said for this section.

4. Multimedia, the 360 is a multimedia powerhouse when linked with a Windows PC

5. Graphics, if thats what you enjoy, then the Xbox 360 certainly beats the Wii.


----------



## tlarkin

compfusion said:


> Thats true, but what I have been told is that games such as Red Steele and its more complex followers (ie star wars games) will not work well off a multi platform game company.  Besides the companies lacking experience in wii technology, a game such as star wars could have many ways of using the sword for wii as u move the remote but on an xbox star wars game, there would only be one or 2 lightsaber attack buttons.  In this sense, the game must be redesigned for the intended wii effect.



That is why the Wii dev kit is around $1,000.00 dollars where at the PS3 dev kit is like $25,000.00.  Not to mention if your company already has a gamecube dev kit you don't need to upgrade, you just need to patch some of the software.  

So, no matter how you look at it, there is going to be a market for the Wii.  It can be compared to running a mame box on your PC, you map keystrokes for certain functions.

A crude example would be, swing the wiimote up it counts as hitting X on a 360 controller, now hold one of the directional buttons and swing and it counts as Y, so on and so forth.  If the the gyroscope is in position A then you defend, if its in position B then you are attacking, etc.

It is not as hard as you think it is.  Madden 07 is a great example of a multi-platform game that is actually better on the Wii, IMO.


----------



## DCIScouts

^^

Great points, tlarkin.  I completely agree with everything that you are saying, and those stats on the development kits for developers is interesting.  However, I do think that the PS3 will do just fine anyway...


----------



## computerhakk

Plain and simple. Currently.
Graphics and game lineup = 360
Innovation and gameplay = Wii

I personally would love to own both as said above. But all I have now is the Wii. It's magnificent actually. It's pretty quite, loads quickly and plays as if your in a virtual world. The Wii has an included WiiSports game that I will find myself playing it 4-5 hours. The Wii doesn't have much games right now, but they have a lot of other things such as being able to play previous Nintendo games.

360, I can't comment because I don't have one, but I would love to have one. So if anyone can fill this in, that'll be great. What made me choose the wii at the moment was that I didn't care for the graphics pretty much, I don't have a HD BIG SCREEN TV and all these stuff needed to harness the 360. Regular TV and regular gamer.


----------



## shenry

I would go with the wii because you can download all the old Nintendo games like super smash bros the original Mario Bros and the Xbox 360 doesn't have backward compatibility with all those old xbox games, although most of them are supported and then it comes down to a simple decision do you want games like Halo or Super Mario Bros?


----------



## bigsaucybob

shenry said:


> I would go with the wii because you can download all the old Nintendo games like super smash bros the original Mario Bros and the Xbox 360 doesn't have backward compatibility with all those old xbox games, although most of them are supported and then it comes down to a simple decision do you want games like Halo or Super Mario Bros?



Xbox 360 is backwards compatible with a lot of games.

You can download some really cool old school games on the 360.


----------



## MasterEVC

Also Microsoft acknowledged the problems with their systems made in 2005. Anyone who had to get a '05 system repaired and paid for it (like myself) either have gotten a refund on the amount paid to repair it or will be soon. I got my check last week. Good to see they care for their customers.

I am also surprised that the PoS3 has as many votes as they do, probably all the Sony fanboys picking it. All the success of the PS2 has gotten in the head of Sony and they think they are so great when they are not


----------



## ghost

> Also Microsoft acknowledged the problems with their systems made in 2005. Anyone who had to get a '05 system repaired and paid for it (like myself) either have gotten a refund on the amount paid to repair it or will be soon. I got my check last week. Good to see they care for their customers.


Cool  same here, i bought a unit that was refurbed and then sold as new to me. But it kept crashing so i rang the x360 help line and they were gr8. They done some trouble shooting then in the end result they gave me a return code. I took it back to the store and they replaced the unit with a brand spanking new one 

I wonder what Sonys customer support will be like for the PS3 ??


----------



## noob101

360..


----------



## Blue

> 360..



Please explain.


----------



## tlarkin

blu ray has already been hacked

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/748/748723p1.html


----------



## tlarkin

Wii has sold over 1 million units now, and its been barely over 2 weeks

http://nexgenwars.com/

And a very very very interesting comparison of all three systems playing COD3.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player.php?id=15368&type=wmv

Ok, its saturday night, I am done and going out now, enjoy the links


----------



## DCIScouts

MasterEVC said:


> Also Microsoft acknowledged the problems with their systems made in 2005. Anyone who had to get a '05 system repaired and paid for it (like myself) either have gotten a refund on the amount paid to repair it or will be soon. I got my check last week. Good to see they care for their customers.
> 
> I am also surprised that the PoS3 has as many votes as they do, probably all the Sony fanboys picking it. All the success of the PS2 has gotten in the head of Sony and they think they are so great when they are not



Sounds like a XBox fanboy to me... 

Thanks for the links tlarkin, looks almost exactly like what I was expecting, I'm thinking the Wii will end up with around 40% market share, XBox 360 with about 35% and the PS3 with about 25%...  Let's wait a year and see...  (and by then, I'll deny I've ever said this... )


----------



## noob101

Blue said:


> Please explain.


I think with the online gameplay,graphics,high definition it's got a good edge over the wii only thing that sucks is the price..


----------



## MasterEVC

DCIScouts said:


> Sounds like a XBox fanboy to me...
> 
> Thanks for the links tlarkin, looks almost exactly like what I was expecting, I'm thinking the Wii will end up with around 40% market share, XBox 360 with about 35% and the PS3 with about 25%...  Let's wait a year and see...  (and by then, I'll deny I've ever said this... )



Not X-Box fanboy, just anti-sony thats all  Im all for the Wii & 360.


----------



## ghost

> Not X-Box fanboy, just anti-sony thats all  Im all for the Wii & 360.


 Yup im heading that way too. SONY really did piss me off with all this waiting. I wanted to get a PS3 pretty bad in the UK but now i couldnt give a dam about it. Think for now im just gonna stick with my PC and X360.


----------



## Blue

> I think with the online gameplay,graphics,high definition it's got a good edge over the wii only thing that sucks is the price..



Thank you.


----------



## [M]onkeyman

*PS3 Vs Wii*

While brousing the interweb for somthing smart to say i stumbled apon this video..I dont know if its already been posted and im to lazy to check:-D.

This video gives input to both sides of the argument, hopfully it will make up some of your minds as to which is the better console.

http://www.starterupsteve.com/video/ps3_vs_wii.shtml

P.s i dont know how to do a hyper link properly so..meh


----------



## Blue

[M]onkeyman;511319 said:
			
		

> While brousing the interweb for somthing smart to say i stumbled apon this video..I dont know if its already been posted and im to lazy to check:-D.
> 
> This video gives input to both sides of the argument, hopfully it will make up some of your minds as to which is the better console.
> 
> http://www.starterupsteve.com/video/ps3_vs_wii.shtml
> 
> P.s i dont know how to do a hyper link properly so..meh



LOL, I've seen that video before. I don't think it is going to help make up any ones mind though .


----------



## tlarkin

if you look at that call of duty link I posted, I almost want to say that the 360 looks better than the PS3


----------



## R2_Shot_U

me, personally would go with the 360, i love the games and the online support for the console is pretty awesome.  Just yesterday i searched for the WoW episode of south park on the marketplace, and i found it and just about every other episode from the season.  There are prices, but the the priciest ive seen is 2 dollars, and thats for a full length movie.  Also, from the heating issue, microsoft is putting in a new cpu sometime next year.  It will make the 360 run faster, AND produce less heat, making it unneccesary to buy the third party intercoolers and whatnot.


----------



## ventureman

Blue said:


> I'm not going to say the following because I oppose your answer, but I feel it needs to be said.
> 
> That was total fanboyism at it's best. It is best to explain why you feel the xbox 360 is the better choice and customer service just don't cut it. Don't take this as my picking on you but rather lending good posting advice . Wehn You post with such a definite answer in a situation like this with little discussion to back up your argument, you come off as a fanboy.



blue im not a fanboy i like all consoles currently out i do not prefer microsoft over sony or nintendo and hopefully i will own all three systems one day.


----------



## Robertw18

Between the two options, I would say X-Box... have you seen the reports of people accidentally throwing their Wii controllers through their TVs?  The problem seems to be that the cord is snapping on a lot of these controllers.  This really isn't something you have to worry about with the X-box.


----------



## Blue

Robertw18 said:


> Between the two options, I would say X-Box... have you seen the reports of people accidentally throwing their Wii controllers through their TVs?  The problem seems to be that the cord is snapping on a lot of these controllers.  This really isn't something you have to worry about with the X-box.



That is actually pretty darn funny. I'd imagine there are allot of people out there with mushy hands. I just cannot see how this would happen often enough to be a real issue.

Do you have any sources you could  point us toward? If not heard of this issue yet (other then in another post I read the other day).


----------



## Robertw18

I can do one better.... I have pictures!!!  http://wiihaveaproblem.com/
There's also a yahoo.com article http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/japan_nintendo_wii

And I agree, this is funny.


----------



## Blue

Thanks for the links, I'm still looking. I have to take a break to say though, I cannot see it being a big problem. Honestly you should be able to not even use the wrist strap and be able to hold the controller fine. I think it would be more an issue with the clumsy. But it still is a very funny issue and a first no doubt. Although I'm sure many a game controller has been thrown in the past, this might just be the first time it is happening accidentally, LOL.


----------



## jjsevdt

Check it out Blue, crave the CNET blog has dove into this and outlined many problems that this has occured quite often.

http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9665870-1.html?tag=head
http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9664425-1.html?tag=blog


----------



## cdanik

360


----------



## Blue

> Check it out Blue, crave the CNET blog has dove into this and outlined many problems that this has occured quite often.
> 
> http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-966....html?tag=head
> http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-966....html?tag=blog


Jeesh, i'm still looking at the others . Thanks for the links though & I will give them a good look at.

Edit:

Well I took a look at those two links. I have to say I'm not really impressed by them. I have to also say, I feel there is no real reason why someone would loose grip on the Wii-mote. I can see it happening occasionally from time to time. I just do not see it as an epidemic as people are suggesting. It would to me be the equivalent of someones hands slipping on the steering wheel of a car, or feet off the gas/break pedals... Freakish accidents.


----------



## Robertw18

Never-the-less, unless your TV is the one that's broken... it's pretty darn funny!


----------



## DCIScouts

Ok, this thread has been merged with the Official Thread since it has deviated from the original topic pretty far...  Please continue!


----------



## tlarkin

The people breaking the wiimotes are people who are obviously swinging it way too hard.  I own a wii, and have never swung it hard enough for it to break something.  However, there have been a few heated madden games where I have flung the wiimote a bit harder than usual, but never to the point where it would break.


----------



## Blue

My wife was watching Goodmorning America and apparently the issue was discussed on there.

I just cannot fathom why people cannot hang on to these darn things. As stated above ^^^, people are swinging these things way too hard. Why in the heck are there not more baseball injuries from flying bats? or golfing accidents from flying golf clubs? lost fishing poles, flying through the air and into the water? I know these things obviously happen but they are rare... aren't they? I just think it is silly and people should perhaps work out their hands and get a bit of strength in them before they are allowed to swing a Wii-mote.

This has quickly gone from funny to sad.


----------



## JTM

I'll stick with my 360 that has been running flawlessly since launch. But anyways, the DS has got me playing Final Fantasy 3..Such a good game, recommend it to all DS owners.


----------



## hpi

There all good imo. And if you don't like the wiimote then just use the normal manette for it.


----------



## MasterEVC

JTM said:


> I'll stick with my 360 that has been running flawlessly since launch. But anyways, the DS has got me playing Final Fantasy 3..Such a good game, recommend it to all DS owners.


I agree. Brings back the good ole FF gameplay which I like a lot better then the new FF games (although the new ones are good too)


----------



## tlarkin

I just downloaded bomberman '93 on my Wii (turbograffix version) and man I am already sucked right back into it!


----------



## ChrisUlrich

*PS3 vs 360*

My buddy just "read" that 360 is graphically better then PS3?  He says he forgot where he read it but this is what he said...

"I can't remember why but I know it has to do with the framerate and stress on the processor"

Is that even close to true?  I read that PS3 has AF AA while 360 doesn't... PS3 has three high powered processors and runs 1080p @ 60fps when 360 does it at 30fps.  Any help here?


----------



## Yasu

ChrisUlrich said:


> My buddy just "read" that 360 is graphically better then PS3?  He says he forgot where he read it but this is what he said...
> 
> "I can't remember why but I know it has to do with the framerate and stress on the processor"
> 
> Is that even close to true?  I read that PS3 has AF AA while 360 doesn't... PS3 has three high powered processors and runs 1080p @ 60fps when 360 does it at 30fps.  Any help here?



dot dot dot...

You've got your 'facts' seriously messed up.  As far as I know, the PS3 has one 8-core CPU while the 360 has a 3-core CPU.  And the 360 does have AA, not sure about the AF since I haven't payed attention to that detail but I'm pretty sure it does.  Now, about the 60 fps while running games at 1080p...The problem here is that the PS3 and 360 only have a handful of games that actually run at that resolution.  I think I saw only one PS3 game that actually supported that resolution.  Not sure about 360 games since 1080p was just recently added.  Anyways, in the end it comes down to the developers to actually utilize each system's power in the right way.  NamcoBandai apparently did a bad job when they made Gundam Crossfire.  The game looks like crap and plays like it too.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Yasu said:


> dot dot dot...
> 
> You've got your 'facts' seriously messed up.  As far as I know, the PS3 has one 8-core CPU while the 360 has a 3-core CPU.  And the 360 does have AA, not sure about the AF since I haven't payed attention to that detail but I'm pretty sure it does.  Now, about the 60 fps while running games at 1080p...The problem here is that the PS3 and 360 only have a handful of games that actually run at that resolution.  I think I saw only one PS3 game that actually supported that resolution.  Not sure about 360 games since 1080p was just recently added.  Anyways, in the end it comes down to the developers to actually utilize each system's power in the right way.  NamcoBandai apparently did a bad job when they made Gundam Crossfire.  The game looks like crap and plays like it too.



"The Ps3 has all of it video ram right up front. The Ps3 has 256 up font, that means....... When it is time to use more ram, the PS3 calls for it, When that time comes, the ps3 drops frame rate fast. the cpu is now in over drive, and the video card is working real hard to run games."

That sound right?

Also hearing that the PS3 has an old skool video card compared to the 360s?


----------



## bigsaucybob

As of now the Xbox 360 graphics are superior.

Proof: Xbox 360 vs. PS3 Graphics



			
				Gamespot.com said:
			
		

> We found that the Xbox 360 actually had better graphics in the majority of the games we compared.


----------



## grimxx

Humm interesting subject I played that ps3 and man was I all hyped up for the graphics but they wern't all that good so I just decided not to get one or at least till I see a great game maybe metal gear 4, unreal tornament, and kill zone 2 will look like they actually say its going to look,anyways after  I played it I couldn't help but feel disappointed , the graphics wernt that good I mean yeah better than everything else but it's just like my computer I like the graphics but when I came down to it all I really did was like the gameplay, then I saw the wii and was wow that seems like alot fun to play and stuff but I never got around to it. but the main point is that it is the game that in the end matters not how good the graphics are my vote goes to the ps3 since I don't like the 360 to much and I haven't played the wii yet


----------



## ro0kie

Read the conclusion :http://www.gamespot.com/features/6162742/p-8.html


----------



## bigsaucybob

ro0kie said:


> Read the conclusion :http://www.gamespot.com/features/6162742/p-8.html



I have read it, ok. The PS3 has potential. Big deal.

You know those 400,000 consoles Sony supposedely sold out the first 2 weeks. Think again.

Sony sells less than 200,000 PS3 units in November


----------



## ChrisUlrich

bigsaucybob said:


> I have read it, ok. The PS3 has potential. Big deal.
> 
> You know those 400,000 consoles Sony supposedely sold out the first 2 weeks. Think again.
> 
> Sony sells less than 200,000 PS3 units in November



I'm gonna be blown away if the 360s graphics are always on par with PS3s or damn close enough to where it don't matter.  That would totally be a buzzkill on the Sony community for being the total graphics powerhouse between the 3 main consoles.  Especially since I have heard people comparing 360s and PS3s graphics to PC games like Crysis and whatnot.


----------



## ro0kie

bigsaucybob said:


> I have read it, ok. The PS3 has potential. Big deal.
> 
> You know those 400,000 consoles Sony supposedely sold out the first 2 weeks. Think again.



Its okay dont be jealous.


----------



## bigsaucybob

ro0kie said:


> Its okay dont be jealous.



Of the _opinion_ that the PS3 has potential, or the fact the PS3's are under selling?


----------



## tlarkin

First off, I think the PS3 is an overpriced under used POS at the moment, however, I digress.  The devs have only had their PS3 dev kits since summer of 2006.  Its not like they have had lots of time to develope games for it.  The PS3 will definitely get better there is no doubt about it, but at the same time, every other console will too. 

In fact they are talking about releasing firmware updates some day to make the Wii HD compatable, and the 360 has already released a firmware update that makes in 1080P compatable.  So, we all know its possible.


----------



## DCIScouts

Ok, let's keep this civilized and on topic, people.


----------



## ghost

Found this on YouTube, I dunno if this is real or not but it wouldnt surprise me one bit that sony done a half ass job for the backwards compatibility of PS1/2 games.

*The TRUTH about the PS3's backwards compatibility...*

EDIT: Oh yeah, does anyone have hardware specs of the Nintendo Wii?


----------



## alchemist83

ghostfacesuk said:


> Found this on YouTube, I dunno if this is real or not but it wouldnt surprise me one bit that sony done a half ass job for the backwards compatibility of PS1/2 games.
> 
> *The TRUTH about the PS3's backwards compatibility...*
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, does anyone have hardware specs of the Nintendo Wii?




If you buy a PS3, then surely your gonna want to play PS3 games over PS2 or PS1 games. And if you have PS1 / PS2 games already then you prob have a PS1 or PS2 already to play em!

look at its specs, its a crazy mofo

CPU: Cell Processor 

PowerPC-base Core @3.2GHz
1 VMX vector unit per core
512KB L2 cache
7 x SPE @3.2GHz
7 x 128b 128 SIMD GPRs
7 x 256KB SRAM for SPE
* 1 of 8 SPEs reserved for redundancy
Total floating point performance: 218 GFLOPS
GPU: RSX @550MHz

1.8 TFLOPS floating point performance
Full HD (up to 1080p) x 2 channels
Multi-way programmable parallel floating point shader pipelines
Sound:

Dolby 5.1ch, DTS, LPCM, etc. (Cell-based processing)
Memory:

256MB XDR Main RAM @3.2GHz
256MB GDDR3 VRAM @700MHz
System Bandwidth:

Main RAM -- 25.6GB/s
VRAM -- 22.4GB/s
RSX -- 20GB/s (write) + 15GB/s (read)
SB -- 2.5GB/s (write) + 2.5GB/s (read)
System Floating Point Performance:

2 TFLOPS
Storage:

Detachable 2.5" HDD slot x 1
I/O

USB Front x 4, Rear x 2 (USB2.0)
Memory Stick standard/Duo, PRO x 1
SD standard/mini x 1
CompactFlash (Type I, II) x 1
Communication:

Ethernet (10BASE-T, 100BASE-TX, 1000BASE-T) x 3 (input x 1 + output x 2)
Wi-Fi IEEE 802.11 b/g
Bluetooth 2.0 (EDR) 
Controller:

Bluetooth (up to 7)
USB 2.0 (wired)
Wi-Fi (PSP)
Network (over IP)

AV Output

Screen size: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p
HDMI: HDMI out x 2
Analog: AV MULTI OUT x 1
Digital audio: DIGITAL OUT (OPTICAL) x 1
Disc Media:

CD PlayStation CD-ROM, PlayStation 2 CD-ROM, CD-DA, CD-DA (ROM), CD-R, CD-RW, SACD, SACD Hybrid (CD layer), SACD HD, DualDisc, DualDisc (audio side), DualDisc (DVD side) 
DVD: PlayStation 2 DVD-ROM, PlayStation 3 DVD-ROM, DVD-Video, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW
Blu-ray Disc: PlayStation 3 BD-ROM, BD-Video, BD-ROM, BD-R, BD-RE

With a 60gb harddrive and the option to change the O/S


----------



## Yasu

> look at its specs, its a crazy mofo


That was totally helpful and completely answered his last question...

go here and read the Wii's specs...

http://www.wiisworld.com/wii-specs.html


----------



## tlarkin

really the true winner of the console wars in IBM, since all of their processors are in all of the systems.

Crazy specs the PS3 definitely has, however, those specs are just riduculous for a home gaming system.  Not to mention, the technology utilizing the PS3 is a small percentage of what it is actually capable of.  So, for example, did you know that most PS3 games right now have what a dev would call "filler data".  Though it has been proved that sony does infact use this, despite that blu ray is suppose to have constant read times, it seems to be blown out of proportion.

It seems to me that Sony Devs are just getting sloppy.  Whenever higher capacity technologies come out, compression technology gets better with it typically at a constant rate.  

Just look at what MS did with the 360, they fit like every half life game on one dvd-9 disc.  So, its not like Blu ray really has that much advantage.  Sure perhaps in the future when games start actually taking up 50+ gigs of data to run.  Sure higher quality audio is going to take up more space, however, there are so many awesome lossless compression archiving format for audio.  I have started using OGG and FLAC myself, and they are lossless audio rips.

However, that doesn't even really prove my point, since I listed a couple of open source formats.  Anyone who makes a consumer product is obviously going to want you to buy and use their products/formats.  Which is why I still haven't bought an ipod yet, but probably will soon because the open source apps for it are getting very reliable and strong now, since IMHO, itunes sucks and I hate it.

Moving on....

The PS3 also has a 7 core Cell processor used in a blade server built by IBM.  Now, if anyone has ever worked on actual rack mount servers here, they should know a few things.  Servers are stored in server rooms for several reasons:

1)  Control tempature - they get freaking hot
2)  They are loud and make lots of noise (lots of high speed fans)
3)  Convience of course, centralizing your servers in one location
4)  Climate control (moisture, and stuff like that)

Now, when you take a 7 core processor that is designed to run in a rack mount server, in a controlled climate and temapture and with out the super high speed system blowers, what is going to happen?  What happens when games start utilizing the extra cores and start heating up the PS3 to higher temaptures.  Anyone who games on a PC, knows that gaming can really stress out hardware, much more than basic PC functions.  I would say 3-D rendering kills a system a bit more, but gaming is one of the best stress tests you can give a computer.  

So, really when it comes down to the bottom line, the PS3 is not a bad concept at all.  The PS3 is a bad concept at this current time.  I think Sony should have made the PS3 actually the PS4 and probably comprimised the price and hardware specs.  Also, this would allow for them to use more tested hardware on a consumer market.  I also think that they should leave blu ray out of it completely.  Some of the best looking games out there don't use anywhere close to 25 gigs of data.  The fact that sony is putting in tons of uncompressed files on there to fill up that space means that the technology is not even being properly utilized.

Not to mention when games do get that big, access time is going to be a pain for a blu ray laser to access specific data on a 50 gig disk.  Then you toss in the files it loads on the HD for quick access (currently I think it can take up to liek 4 gigs on some games) and that will decrease seek times.  However, it increases heat because now you havea  HD spinning and consuming power.  Where as the Wii runs completely off solid state memory, which was the smarter way to go IMHO.  If sony could afford to toss a blu ray drive in the PS3 why couldn't they just go ahead and use solid state memory for those temp files, load files, etc.  It would have decreased the power used and the heat generated.

I have played all three systems and I own a Wii, and I can honestly say that the release games for the PS3 look no better at all over the 360, and in fact in some cases I think the 360 looks better


----------



## maxmad

a lot of people think the 360 is better than the ps3,but the ps3 has better graphics


----------



## Yasu

maxmad said:


> a lot of people think the 360 is better than the ps3,but the ps3 has better graphics



...

Actually if you compare the graphics between the 360 and PS3 games then they're pretty much exactly the same, but some of the 360 games look a tad bit better and some of the PS3 games look a tad bit better.  Also, power means absolutely nothing if the developers don't use it properly...but most people think better hardware means that every damn thing that pops up on screen must look better than another system...So, yeah...[/pwnt]


----------



## Blue

I am not interested in the PS3, not even slightly. But You guys must realize that the PS3 is brand new. It is not fair to judge what looks best until the developers have a good chance to get used to the new hardware. You ever notice that first gen games always look worse then 2nd,3rd and so on?. There is a chance that in about 2 years time, PS3 games will look better then xbox 360 games.

we do not need the [/pwnt] comments here please, I understand were you are coming from, maxmad's comment was a tad fanboyish. But still, a little self control would be nice.


----------



## DCIScouts

To continue what Blue said, take a look at some of the games from the same series that were released on the same console.  For instance, look at Madden 2001 (I think that was the first one...) for PS2 and the Madden 2006, the game looks sooooo much better.  So, you gotta wait about a year before you can really compare the 360 and PS3.


----------



## tlarkin

http://www.fiercegamebiz.com/story/wii-still-leads-brand-perception-study/2006-12-19


----------



## Geoff

Yasu said:


> That was totally helpful and completely answered his last question...
> 
> go here and read the Wii's specs...
> 
> http://www.wiisworld.com/wii-specs.html



Wow, it only supports 480p?  Thats pretty sad.


----------



## tlarkin

[-0MEGA-];526711 said:
			
		

> Wow, it only supports 480p?  Thats pretty sad.



I think you are failing to grasp that most people in the world do not own HD TVs, so really its not like it matters, plus I almost want to bet it will be scaleable.  Just like the 360 did with an update


----------



## Blue

> Wow, it only supports 480p?  Thats pretty sad.


You just learned this? Anyway 480p really does look just fine. I'm sure if you run the Wii on a decent T.V., use component cables, it will look very good.

Also, for the price of the Wii... Did you really expect much more?


----------



## Geoff

Blue said:


> You just learned this? Anyway 480p really does look just fine. I'm sure if you run the Wii on a decent T.V., use component cables, it will look very good.
> 
> Also, for the price of the Wii... Did you really expect much more?



I never was into console gaming, so I never bothered to look at detailed specs.  But even a tube TV is practically 480p, and that looks pretty bad when comparing it to 720p or 1080p.


----------



## crosslogic89

DCIScouts said:


> Well, for me, I really don't care what the power is, if the games are fun and addictive, that system is probably the one I will get, if any.  At this point, the system that looks the best to me is the Wii, regardless of price.  So many games these days are a variation on a theme, where Nintendo seems to be getting the most original games.  Anybody want to play Super Monkey Ball???



BEST SYSTEM REGARDLESS OF PRICE???

i think we all know that the PS3 is the best system regarless of price... simply because of newer hardware than the 360... however 360 owns PS3 because its a shit ton cheaper and it has better games. Plus xBox live is amazing. 

but i guess its just a personal preference. 
that statement was still rediculous tho.


----------



## DCIScouts

crosslogic89 said:


> BEST SYSTEM REGARDLESS OF PRICE???
> 
> i think we all know that the PS3 is the best system regarless of price... simply because of newer hardware than the 360... however 360 owns PS3 because its a shit ton cheaper and it has better games. Plus xBox live is amazing.
> 
> but i guess its just a personal preference.
> that statement was still rediculous tho.



Please tell me how my statement was ridiculous.  I am simply stating that if price was not a factor, I would be getting a Wii, even though it is the cheapest I think that it is the best, for me.  I *feel *that the innovative features of the Wii are much better than the 360 or PS3 (which are pretty much the same as the XBox and PS2 with just some more upgraded parts, where the Wii is a completely different *approach *to gaming at home.)  When I was looking at the systems, the XBox has about 1 game that I would want to play on it, the PS3 about 2, and the Wii about 4 or 5, that to me, makes it a much better system.  Plus any one of those Wii games would be more enjoyable than Halo 2 any day.  (Don't get me wrong, Halo 2 is great, but Super Monkey Ball, Smash Bros., Red Steel, etc. have seemed to be a lot more fun from what I've played...)

I apologize if this next section is rude, but I feel it needs to be said...  So, I take by your statement that newer hardware makes something better?  Let's take a look then at a GeForce 6900 vs a GeForce 7200.  The 7200 is newer by quite a few months, yet definitely is not a better piece of hardware.  And I'm sorry but my experiences with XBox live have been very negative with a lot of cocky little 14 and 15 year olds who think they are gods because they do well at a GAME.  Swearing and talking trash the entire time, my friend and I had to mute them once it was soooo bad.

Now, I agree that the PS3 has the potential to be the most powerful system, but that's a situation that is still largely theoretical and unproven.  (It is on paper, but that doesn't always result in a more powerful system in reality...)  And I would hope that the XBox would have more "good" games since the developer kits for the PS3 have only been out for 6 months and not about 2 _years_ as with the 360.  And the PS3 has of yet to release some more games from their exclusive series like Final Fantasy and such...  So, next time you want to bring your fanboy crap to the discussion, bring some proof with you so that you don't end up sounding riduculous yourself.


----------



## crosslogic89

The statement that the Wii is a better _system_ than the PS3 or 360 in anybody's opinion is rediculous. I never said anything about games, how much fun you have, or what games you or me like. Everybody knows that the hardware in the PS3 far outdoes any other system. As stated earlier, The Wii has only a little more power than the original xbox. 

I'm talking about systems here, bud, not what's "funner" (which is bound to change from person to person anyway, i know that, I aint that stupid).

I have played xbox live countless hours. If you cant put up with it, leave the server, go play sumthin else. Usually, if kids act like they are gods in a game, They are cuz they can pwn yer ass any day of the week. But if that's STILL too much for you, that's why they let you make custom teams, servers, matches, etc. 

You're right in that PS3 has fewer games... but i wasnt talking about numbers, was I? In my opinion, xbox has ALWAYS had better games than playstation. but that's just my opinion, feel free to argue with me, wont change my mind.

Get whatever you want to, I'm not trying to argue with you. 
but if you look at the poll above, i think you'll see that the mojority agrees with me.


----------



## striker

I heard that the 360 has 4 processors and the game that are out now on the 360 only use 2. Also I heard that halo 3 will be the first to use all 4. So we haven't seen what the 360 is capable of. I prefer the 360 because I like games that they have. I still don't have a 360, but will soon buy one. I wanted to wait a year to make sure they fix any bugs in the system, and I still have games that I haven't finished with yet.


----------



## crosslogic89

I thot it was 3

hmm

yeah ur right we havent fully seen what 360 can do. I'm actually waitin to get a 360 for when halo 3 comes out, for the same reason u stated. Halo Wars is supposed to have pretty advanced graphics as well.


----------



## maroon1

striker said:


> I heard that the 360 has 4 processors and the game that are out now on the 360 only use 2. Also I heard that halo 3 will be the first to use all 4. So we haven't seen what the 360 is capable of. I prefer the 360 because I like games that they have. I still don't have a 360, but will soon buy one. I wanted to wait a year to make sure they fix any bugs in the system, and I still have games that I haven't finished with yet.



360 has 3 cores, PS3 has 7 cores and Wii has 1

From what I heard, oblivion was the first game that can use the three cores in xbox360


----------



## bigsaucybob

I would tend to agree that the Wii is the "funner" console. But I have heard plenty of terrible things about it, so lets not give it that much praise. They are all fun consoles.

Next, I would tend to agree with crosslogic89, I personally have found the Xbox and Xbox 360 alike to ALWAYS have better games regaurdless of how long it has been out.

I have never played a game on the PS2 or PS3 where I can say that I would buy the console to play that game. With Xbox or Xbox 360, I can.

Xbox Live is amazing, btw.

No matter what, no single console is better overall. Each console appeals to a different persons need. IMO, there is no way to "vs." all the consoles.

IMHO, the Xbox 360 offers the best value console for what you are getting, now and for the next 3-6 months.


----------



## Blue

> The statement that the Wii is a better _system_ than the PS3 or 360 in anybody's opinion is rediculous.



What were the parameters for the definition again? Because anything you enjoy over anything else is usually considered the best. If that is the Wii, then so be it.

For me Wii is the best, 360 second, then the PS3.


----------



## Dr Studly

i might b gettin a Wii... im still deciding what to do with my $300 to spend....so idk


----------



## crosslogic89

sys·tem     /ˈsɪstəm/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[sis-tuhm] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
–noun
1.	an assemblage or combination of things or parts forming a complex or unitary whole


----------



## Geoff

crosslogic89 said:


> sys·tem     /ˈsɪstəm/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[sis-tuhm] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
> –noun
> 1.	an assemblage or combination of things or parts forming a complex or unitary whole


 

What was the point of posting that?


----------



## crosslogic89

Blue said:


> What were the parameters for the definition again? Because anything you enjoy over anything else is usually considered the best. If that is the Wii, then so be it.
> 
> For me Wii is the best, 360 second, then the PS3.



O'l buddy was wondering what "were the parameters for the definition"

of system


----------



## Blue

> O'l buddy was wondering what "were the parameters for the definition"
> 
> of system


You seriously took that from what I said, Sigh.... I'm not even in the mood to explain how wrong you are. Is there anyone else out there that understood what I was trying to ask? If so can  you please explain it for me? I've just not the strength to explain it.

Seems you have to comment, then carefully explain every detail so that there is no confusion.. A heck.. I was asking you to explain to me what your definition of "the best" was.

Like what makes something the best? you say that it is foolish and stupid to consider the Wii the best. I told you... If you like it above all else, then it is the best. So how do you define what makes something the "best"?

I would like to request that you call my Blue over O'l buddy. I'm a bit set in my ways you see. I take a bit of offense over being called "O'l buddy", Anyway it is just a request . I'll be sure to call you crosslogic89 as it seems you'd rather prefer it.


----------



## jimmymac

crosslogic89 said:


> The statement that the Wii is a better _system_ than the PS3 or 360 in anybody's opinion is rediculous.


 

awww god dammit there goes free will again!


----------



## crosslogic89

I continued to say that its all just a matter of opinion. System, howver means the core components of the box itself.. 

nice to know this forum doesnt welcome opinions, i wont be posting here anymore. I'll leave your geek selves to argue amongst yourselves. And the fact that you even took a little bit of offense to "o'l buddy" is not just rediculous,


 it borderlines with hilarious.


----------



## jimmymac

crosslogic89 said:


> I continued to say that its all just a matter of opinion. System, howver means the core components of the box itself..
> 
> nice to know this forum doesnt welcome opinions, i wont be posting here anymore. I'll leave your geek selves to argue amongst yourselves. And the fact that you even took a little bit of offense to "o'l buddy" is not just rediculous,
> 
> 
> it borderlines with hilarious.


 


missing you already


----------



## Dr Studly

none of these systems are BETTER than the other... it is all a matter of opinion of how much a person likes to play them.


----------



## Blue

> System, howver means the core components of the box itself..



You still have not figured it out? I did not ask anything that would have lead to you talking about "system" and the definition of "system". You misunderstood me. I then explained it to you and you still did not get it. Just an observation .



> I continued to say that its all just a matter of opinion. System, howver means the core components of the box itself..


Yes it is a matter of opinion.



> BEST SYSTEM REGARDLESS OF PRICE???
> 
> i think we all know that the PS3 is the best system regarless of price...


But this was just such a fanboyish comment, I had to say something.



> The statement that the Wii is a better _system_ than the PS3 or 360 in anybody's opinion is rediculous.


You just called everyone whom think the Wii is better ridiculous. You had to expect a bit of backlash now.



> And the fact that you even took a little bit of offense to "o'l buddy" is not just rediculous,


Well it is not really ridiculous, it would be the same as if I called you "boy". We all have names/nicknames here. Besides It did not bother me as much as you seemed to think. But If I say I was offended, well then you'd have no choice but to stop . See how fun that is?

Honestly, you are getting way to upset. You had your say and I had mine. I was not that much an ogre, was I?

It is your loss, This forum is made up of a bunch of great people. We sometimes can annoy each other, but in the end most people get over it.



> And the fact that you even took a little bit of offense to "o'l buddy" is not just rediculous,
> 
> 
> it borderlines with hilarious.


The fact that you got so upset over nothing and are leaving the forum forever is not just ridiculous

it borderlines with hilarious.

Well I suppose your gone so you won't see this post, shame... Ah well we can get back on topic now.


----------



## crosslogic89

ahhh. my bad. 

It did seem like you were fairly offended.
I found that midly humorous. 
But now that you explain you're not, its all good. I deal with so much drama every day i've put up an express line for it lol. 


I apologize for seeming fanboyish.
I just thot we were talking about system as in performance, acceleration, etc. 
My bad dude. 
Guess i'll keep my mouth shut

back to topic!


----------



## Blue

crosslogic89 said:


> ahhh. my bad.
> 
> It did seem like you were fairly offended.
> I found that midly humorous.
> But now that you explain you're not, its all good. I deal with so much drama every day i've put up an express line for it lol.
> 
> 
> I apologize for seeming fanboyish.
> I just thot we were talking about system as in performance, acceleration, etc.
> My bad dude.
> Guess i'll keep my mouth shut
> 
> back to topic!





> My bad dude.



Please refrain from calling me dude or anything else but Blue for that matter!! Oh just kidding ...

It is all good, I'm glad you decided to stick around.


----------



## striker

I heard from my friend that more wii consuls wre soild than ps3 consuls. I guess the $600 price tag was a problem.


----------



## crosslogic89

which one came out first?

the ps3 costing $350 more polly has sumthin to do with it as well, as there's a whole lotta parents that are buying their kids consoles for cmas.


----------



## Blue

> I heard from my friend that more wii consuls wre soild than ps3 consuls. I guess the $600 price tag was a problem.



Yes they did. There were also more Wii's to be sold then PS3's . This is the obvious reason why Nintendo might sell more (because they had more)


----------



## webmaster.jacob

crosslogic89 said:


> which one came out first?
> 
> the ps3 costing $350 more polly has sumthin to do with it as well, as there's a whole lotta parents that are buying their kids consoles for cmas.



the xbox 360 then the ps3 then the wii yep
 a guy here was first in line and some came up and was going to give him $1700 for his spot in line and the guy turned him down i thought he was crazy lol and i waited in line for 11 hours for the wii and was 11th in line and some came to me and was going to give me $10 for my spot in line i thought they was crazy to lol i got a wii and im loving it


----------



## tlarkin

I was at gamestop just the other day looking at possibly buying a Nintendo DS lite.  My buddy got one from his girl for xmas and I played around with it, the built in wifi is extremely nice.

Anyways, I was making small talk with the guy that worked there and I was going to actuallyplya the PS3 demo.  I asked him if he could turn it on so I could play it.  He said no he couldn't turn it on because it didn't power on.  I asked him what happened, and he asked me if I remembered the small ice storm we had a few days back and I said ya of course.  Well apparently that block lost power due to the ice storm.  When they came back in the next day to open the store every machine powered on just fine, except their display model PS3.  It of course doesn't prove anything but it kind of supports my theory that sony just makes crap these days.

Also, blu ray is going to fail completely now.  Considering the porn industry has openly decided its going with HDDVD instead of blu ray for its next generation of movies.  Now consider this, the most sold dvd product in the world is porn.  I know it may be shocking to some of you, haha I kind of half expected that anyways.  So no one wants to buy a 1000 dollar movie player and a 7000 dollar tv that won't play porn.  Man I am laughing even as I type this.  I remember when the first internet cell phones came out, and my buddy got one.  He had me synch it to his PC for him so he could download and manage contacts.  the very second thing he asked me was how he could download boobies on it.  The same thing happened with beta max and vhs almost.

I think i am going to go trade in my PS2, my xbox and all the games and controllers for a 360 here soon.  then I will just have a 360 and a Wii and call it good.


----------



## ghost

> Also, blu ray is going to fail completely now. Considering the porn industry has openly decided its going with HDDVD instead of blu ray for its next generation of movies.



lmao, yeah I hear somingthing about that, summin about blu ray being to expensive to mass produce, etc...

oh well, Im still loving the X360  I havnt had a chance to have a go on a Wii yet though 
They look like some fun.


----------



## lovely?

JTM said:


> I have a 360 and it's great. The whole Xbox Live thing is what makes the experience great. I plan on getting a Wii, due to its price and the new controller. The PS3 I won't get because I've never been a Playstation fan, and the pricetag is too high, plus I don't own an HDtv so Blu-ray does nothing for me.



omg i couldnt agree more, but i have another complaint about the whole playstation line. the controllers are hard to use compared to an x-box controller, because of the analog sticks and the directional pads are opposite to each-other. the x-box has always had better graphics too, cuz games like halo are without competition from ps2


----------



## lovely?

Blue said:


> Well it is not really ridiculous, it would be the same as if I called you "boy". We all have names/nicknames here. Besides It did not bother me as much as you seemed to think. But If I say I was offended, well then you'd have no choice but to stop . See how fun that is?



yes. we do all have nicknames on here. i really do not prefer to be called lovely, i am a boy. call me matt. or some other stupid made up name. not lovely. I DID NOT TYPE THAT IN (my older bro did) but i really dont mind, because everybody seems to find it funny

EDIT: thats the whole reason behind the pick showing me in person. to prove beyond reasonable dout that i am a boy


----------



## ghost

*Woman dies trying to win a Wii*

lill bit off topic but WOW!


----------



## Blue

ghostfacesuk said:


> *Woman dies trying to win a Wii*
> 
> lill bit off topic but WOW!



Pretty much what I was thinking.


----------



## ghost

Here`s the out come of the contest http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/6270195.stm

http://www.computerforum.com/71871-must-read-sad-shocking.html


----------



## Pck21

Ok I just purchased a PS3 last night which now means I own ALL 3 next gen consoles. Here are some of my thoughts on all 3 systems if anyone wants to listen:

1.) Nintendo Wii- Unbelievably fun!. I rate this as my number one favorite out of all 3 systems just because of how innovative and easy it is. You can easily pick up and play ANY title and you are guaranteed to have fun and also change your gaming perspective. I love Madden 07. I bought it for 360 when it came out and I couldn't put it down until I got it on Wii for xmas. I love the Wii version so much better just because of all the great features and controls. I haven't played the 360 version again. Zelda, Rayman, and even the Wii Sports will keep you entertained for months. If your short on cash, new to the gaming world, or want a system that is just plain fun, pick up a Wii. 

2.) Xbox 360- Great system for serious gamers. The games are beautiful and the controls are always flawless. There are some innovative titles for it but I love the online play. It's fast, easy, and great with the headset. The demos are great to download so you can pick which games you really want to buy or just rent. The games have gotten better and better each month and I haven't regretted buying this machine at all. I rate it number 2 on the list because of the game library and online features. It's fun, but not like the Wii. If you have the cash, get this one. 

3.) Playstation 3- A couple words on this system; Over-hyped and disappointing. I just bought this last night and I feel like I've been cheated. The games are so-so, nothing impressive. The one game that everyone gets, Resistance, is just decent. That's it, decent. For the amount of money I spent on this thing, it should do my laundry and wash my car along with playing games. Yes it has a blu-ray player. So what? That's not what I paid for. I want games. Good games. Not decent games. The initial launch titles were more than disappointing. Now I don't judge solely based on launch titles of any system but even the 360 had better titles out by now. I am banking on the fact that this is Sony and they should be coming out with those games that make me proud to be a PS3 owner. The online features are slick, but also lacking and empty at the same time. It just doesn't feel finished. If you have the cash and are bored, get this. If not, just wait until the price comes down. I only got this because I received $100 off for trading in my PS2 and a couple of gift cards that brought the price down to $400, which we won't see anytime soon. Buyer beware on this one.

By the way I bought the best of the best systems. I did not buy the lower end systems just to have it. I am basing all of my opinions on the fact that I spent well over $1000 for all 3 systems. In other words if you buy the best you should receive the best. I don't think that is so in this case because I think the Wii is so much better than the other 2 systems. I hope this helps those people who are on the fence about which ones to get. If you disagree with me, tell me why.


----------



## rationalthinking

Pck21 said:


> Ok I just purchased a PS3 last night which now means I own ALL 3 next gen consoles. Here are some of my thoughts on all 3 systems if anyone wants to listen:
> 
> 1.) Nintendo Wii- Unbelievably fun!. I rate this as my number one favorite out of all 3 systems just because of how innovative and easy it is. You can easily pick up and play ANY title and you are guaranteed to have fun and also change your gaming perspective. I love Madden 07. I bought it for 360 when it came out and I couldn't put it down until I got it on Wii for xmas. I love the Wii version so much better just because of all the great features and controls. I haven't played the 360 version again. Zelda, Rayman, and even the Wii Sports will keep you entertained for months. If your short on cash, new to the gaming world, or want a system that is just plain fun, pick up a Wii.
> 
> 2.) Xbox 360- Great system for serious gamers. The games are beautiful and the controls are always flawless. There are some innovative titles for it but I love the online play. It's fast, easy, and great with the headset. The demos are great to download so you can pick which games you really want to buy or just rent. The games have gotten better and better each month and I haven't regretted buying this machine at all. I rate it number 2 on the list because of the game library and online features. It's fun, but not like the Wii. If you have the cash, get this one.
> 
> 3.) Playstation 3- A couple words on this system; Over-hyped and disappointing. I just bought this last night and I feel like I've been cheated. The games are so-so, nothing impressive. The one game that everyone gets, Resistance, is just decent. That's it, decent. For the amount of money I spent on this thing, it should do my laundry and wash my car along with playing games. Yes it has a blu-ray player. So what? That's not what I paid for. I want games. Good games. Not decent games. The initial launch titles were more than disappointing. Now I don't judge solely based on launch titles of any system but even the 360 had better titles out by now. I am banking on the fact that this is Sony and they should be coming out with those games that make me proud to be a PS3 owner. The online features are slick, but also lacking and empty at the same time. It just doesn't feel finished. If you have the cash and are bored, get this. If not, just wait until the price comes down. I only got this because I received $100 off for trading in my PS2 and a couple of gift cards that brought the price down to $400, which we won't see anytime soon. Buyer beware on this one.
> 
> By the way I bought the best of the best systems. I did not buy the lower end systems just to have it. I am basing all of my opinions on the fact that I spent well over $1000 for all 3 systems. In other words if you buy the best you should receive the best. I don't think that is so in this case because I think the Wii is so much better than the other 2 systems. I hope this helps those people who are on the fence about which ones to get. If you disagree with me, tell me why.



good review on all three consoles...


i own a wii for the simple fact of playing Zelda TP... the controllers make the game... and by the way, the graphics aren't that bad ethier, even though they were hybrid gamecube..


----------



## kof2000

i havent gotten any of the current generation consoles. the last one i bought for a gamecube


----------



## Pck21

rationalthinking said:


> good review on all three consoles...
> 
> 
> i own a wii for the simple fact of playing Zelda TP... the controllers make the game... and by the way, the graphics aren't that bad ethier, even though they were hybrid gamecube..



Why thank you  I am just being fair to all 3 of them because I have actually played all 3, which is alot more than most people on here can say.

I LOVE Zelda TP for my Wii! You're right the controllers really do make the game. I find myself physically dodging enemies when playing like I'm Link or something lol. The story line is great too. I haven't got very far because I'm currently playing all of my new 360 games, the other games for Wii, and now Resistance on the PS3. But I have to say that TP is one of the best games, if not THE, best game on the market for any system. Sure the graphics are only like "GameCube 2.0" but the controls and story more than make up for it. I would recommend Rayman as well. It's a fun little game and it's addicting with a bunch of friends. 

I'd also like to add something to my PS3 review. As I play it more and more it's not as bad as I made it out to be. However, the online features are completely lacking, the graphics are no better than a 360 game, and the games that I've demoed are nothing at all spectacular. If I didn't get $200 off of the $600 version, I would be so disappointed and angry at Sony for such a rip-off system. If you loved your PS2, keep it until that killer app comes to the PS3 and save your money. It's still the prettiest console I own though, I'll give it that.


----------



## tlarkin

I read on digg.com the other week that Wiis are now more in demand than even before the holidays.  Everyone was skeptical about how the Wii would play out, and since the PS3 has gotten such a bad rep from lots of people saying its a rip off people are starting to go for the wii.  They are still selling out.  I can now randomly find PS3s at targets, best buy, etc.  I saw one at walmart the other day when I ran in to get batteries.  I looked at it, and saw it sitting behind the glass case and thought for about a micro second if I should have bought it.  I then laughed and walked off.


----------



## Darman

I agree with the whole PS3-isn't-that-great theory. I do, however, think that it will start to be awesome in two years when programmers start utilizing all 50 or so freakin' gigs on the blu-ray, and learn how to program for nine cores


----------



## Pck21

tlarkin said:


> I read on digg.com the other week that Wiis are now more in demand than even before the holidays.  Everyone was skeptical about how the Wii would play out, and since the PS3 has gotten such a bad rep from lots of people saying its a rip off people are starting to go for the wii.  They are still selling out.  I can now randomly find PS3s at targets, best buy, etc.  I saw one at walmart the other day when I ran in to get batteries.  I looked at it, and saw it sitting behind the glass case and thought for about a micro second if I should have bought it.  I then laughed and walked off.



Man that brought back some recent memories lol.  I was also in a Target and saw a 20GB PS3 behind the glass and I kept thinking to myself, "should I?" So then like a sign, I got an e-mail from ebgames, which said that if you trade in your PS2 then you get $100 off a PS3. I kept thinking well maybe some ebgame store will have at LEAST 1. Every one of them I called said that they had plenty of PS3's in stock. So I went out and bought one with no problem. The guy at the store even said, and I quote, "Man you're going to be disappointed with this thing..." And mind you this is after handing my credit card that was about to swiped for $400 lol. I asked,"Yea? Why is that?" He then said, "The Wii has been selling like crazy here." And I said, "Well actually I have a Wii and a 360." He says, "Well at least you got the fun one then..." and hands me back my card. Unbelievable. 

Anyways, I still have yet to find a retail Wii somewhere. PS3's are popping up everywhere. Just shows that the price and the bottom line fun factor are what move consoles, not how beautiful the games are. I love my Wii much better than my PS3.


----------



## lovely?

nine cores? huh?

and anyways, i have been hearing about the wristbands breaking on the wii controllers. is that still a problem or did nintendo fix that already?

i just wanna know because i want a wii and i dont want to buy it if its gonna break lol 

(also, does anybody know if or when they will be making third party games for the wii? cuz i never really liked the cartoonish play of the gamecube)


----------



## Pck21

Darman said:


> I agree with the whole PS3-isn't-that-great theory. I do, however, think that it will start to be awesome in two years when programmers start utilizing all 50 or so freakin' gigs on the blu-ray, and learn how to program for nine cores



I agree with you here. The only reason I bought a PS3 is because I know that Sony is not going to disappoint. I think that in a about 1 year I'll own more PS3 games than 360 games without a doubt. BUT that all depends on IF developers want to put in the time to develop and create a "true" PS3 game. I think the sky is the limit for PS3 developers and I can't wait until that killer app comes out for it. But right now I'm completely disappointed and feel like this should be the console that no one can find. The tables have completely turned on Sony and they need to bring some big time games like the MGS series and the Final Fantasy series to those gamers. Personally I'll play every shooter and sports game (limited to hockey, baseball, and football) that comes out for it. So far, I'm unimpressed.


----------



## lovely?

while you guys think of graphics and such, i love the xbox controlles, and i hate the way the ps2 controllers fit in my hand. the thumbstick and numpad are in terrible positions on the ps2 controllers, and i could never use them. am i the only one that feels that way? lol


----------



## Pck21

lovely? said:


> nine cores? huh?
> 
> and anyways, i have been hearing about the wristbands breaking on the wii controllers. is that still a problem or did nintendo fix that already?



I did not about the 9 cores either...should make it interesting.

However, yes they did fix the problem with the Wii straps. All you have to do is go to Nintendo, register your console to see if it needs it, and order how ever many you want. I ordered 2 because I had an extra controller and they came relatively fast and at no cost to me. That's another reason why I like Nintendo. If there's a problem, they recognize it and fix it very fast.

However I am noticing some sound distortion on one of my Wii controllers. I've read about some other people experiencing the same thing, so I guess stay tuned 

Oh by the way the PS3 controllers don't vibrate. I don't know if I mentioned that, but it really is a big notice when you've been playing with it for years.


----------



## Pck21

lovely? said:


> while you guys think of graphics and such, i love the xbox controlles, and i hate the way the ps2 controllers fit in my hand. the thumbstick and numpad are in terrible positions on the ps2 controllers, and i could never use them. am i the only one that feels that way? lol



Haha no I've always been used to the PS controller scheme. I guess you have weird hands...? I don't know. I like the 360 controller for fps's though. Much more you can do and much more fluid.


----------



## lovely?

yea yet another blow to the ps3. you cant get halo styled playt without vibration, because how will you know when the stupid grunts sneak up behind you and start shooting? i plain dont like it lol


----------



## tlarkin

Darman said:


> I agree with the whole PS3-isn't-that-great theory. I do, however, think that it will start to be awesome in two years when programmers start utilizing all 50 or so freakin' gigs on the blu-ray, and learn how to program for nine cores



yeah but in two years the PS3 will drop in price, and can it survive for 2 years with the crap it is going through and sony is going through?

Also, HD-DVD already holds 51gigs of data now in a dual layer disc surpassing blu ray by 1 gig.  Xbox 360 can already play DVD9 dual layer discs, who is to say a small firmware upgrade won't make it HD-DVD compatible?  They did it already to make it 1080p compliant.

Why buy a console and have it suck for two years?


----------



## webmaster.jacob

Pck21 said:


> Man that brought back some recent memories lol.  I was also in a Target and saw a 20GB PS3 behind the glass and I kept thinking to myself, "should I?" So then like a sign, I got an e-mail from ebgames, which said that if you trade in your PS2 then you get $100 off a PS3. I kept thinking well maybe some ebgame store will have at LEAST 1. Every one of them I called said that they had plenty of PS3's in stock. So I went out and bought one with no problem. The guy at the store even said, and I quote, "Man you're going to be disappointed with this thing..." And mind you this is after handing my credit card that was about to swiped for $400 lol. I asked,"Yea? Why is that?" He then said, "The Wii has been selling like crazy here." And I said, "Well actually I have a Wii and a 360." He says, "Well at least you got the fun one then..." and hands me back my card. Unbelievable.
> 
> Anyways, I still have yet to find a retail Wii somewhere. PS3's are popping up everywhere. Just shows that the price and the bottom line fun factor are what move consoles, not how beautiful the games are. I love my Wii much better than my PS3.



i was at wal-mart two days ago and they had a spot just for the ps3's there was about 30-40 of them and as i was walking out i saw some one returning a ps3 i asked  them why r u returning it he said he is going to wait for a nother  truck load of wiis to come and go get one.


----------



## lovely?

lol thats weird because a guy i saw the other day was trying to buy the last ps3 from a guy who just bought it from wal-mart and he offered him 2K but the guy said no. stupid idiot omg i could do so much with 2k


----------



## Darman

> In a simple analysis the Cell processor can be split into four components: external input and output structures, the main processor called the Power Processing Element (PPE) (a two-way SMT Power 970 architecture compliant core), eight fully-functional co-processors called the Synergistic Processing Elements or SPEs and a specialised high-bandwidth circular data bus connecting the PPE, input/output elements and the SPEs, called the Element Interconnect Bus or EIB.


Found this on wikipedia. Looks like eight not nine. my bad.


----------



## Pck21

tlarkin said:


> yeah but in two years the PS3 will drop in price, and can it survive for 2 years with the crap it is going through and sony is going through?
> 
> Also, HD-DVD already holds 51gigs of data now in a dual layer disc surpassing blu ray by 1 gig.  Xbox 360 can already play DVD9 dual layer discs, who is to say a small firmware upgrade won't make it HD-DVD compatible?  They did it already to make it 1080p compliant.
> 
> Why buy a console and have it suck for two years?



Well I don't think it will suck for 2 years. I think in about 6-10 months Sony will come out with a game that will blow everything out of the water. At this point they have to, so they can break even on the PS3 console sales. If they don't, I would say we're looking at another GameCube in the making a $600 door stop for the rest of us 

I'm disappointed like everyone else, but I'm also patient and I'll give Sony the benefit of the doubt and wait for some better games to come out.

Here's something really sad...I just went to ebgames.com and was browsing for another PS3 game to buy. Nothing looks good to me. However, on the Wii, I picked out 5 games in the first 30 seconds and added them to my cart...man what a great system


----------



## Pck21

webmaster.jacob said:


> i was at wal-mart two days ago and they had a spot just for the ps3's there was about 30-40 of them and as i was walking out i saw some one returning a ps3 i asked  them why r u returning it he said he is going to wait for a nother  truck load of wiis to come and go get one.



No kidding? I've heard so many stories of people trading in PS3's for a Wii and a couple of games. Unbelievable. I can remember back when the PS2 came out and if you had one, you were untouchable. No one ever thought of trading their PS2 so early on. My how times have changed...


----------



## tlarkin

when the market caches up with sony's ps3 the wii2 and xbox 720 will be out or near production.  then what is sony going to do?  piss off their customers even more by making another 600 dollar console?

it was a dumb move by sony and I won't be surprised if they fail and get bought out in the near future.  remember MS has multi billions in the bank, and they are known for buying their competition.  Any company that has made a decent product MS has either stolen the idea, or bought it from them, and they have the money to do so.


----------



## Pck21

Darman said:


> Found this on wikipedia. Looks like eight not nine. my bad.



Wow thanks for the info! Like I said the PS3 is a beautiful machine and has no limit on what it can do. I'm thinking about how great online gaming would be with this thing with all of the hardware, however a few things come to mind...

1.) Cheating, I've read, is so rampant on Resistance that people have completely stopped playing all together. Apparently some people have found ways to go beyond the outside of the map, not new of course, and sit and snipe when players re-spawn.

2.) Some people cannot get into the Playstation network because the PS3 (early models) cannot recognize the DNS servers. People have to go in manually and change the settings, with no help from Sony but rather other players who know computers, and give DETAIL instructions on how to connect. One story had a guy who's son played 360 online all the time but he couldn't hook up the PS3 to play to save his life. He had to wait until he went to a website and someone finally helped him. Took him 2 or 3 weeks he said of having this thing sit there and do nothing.

3.) I'm not good enough to play Resistance online yet so I haven't tried  Plus there's no headset like the 360...what the heck??

4.) And finally I'm also getting a PSP for b-day and I wanted to connect it to my PS3 to have "remote play." Sounds cool right? Only it's ridiculously difficult to connect the two pieces of hardware (you have to set up your PS3 as an access point and hope and pray that you're PSP can see it. Plus you can only do it with the 60GB version b/c it comes with wifi internally) and you can't actually "play" anything in remote play. It's more like a photo and movie access point/external hdd. You can't play games remotely. Ugh what a mess and a huge let down.


----------



## Pck21

tlarkin said:


> when the market caches up with sony's ps3 the wii2 and xbox 720 will be out or near production.  then what is sony going to do?  piss off their customers even more by making another 600 dollar console?
> 
> it was a dumb move by sony and I won't be surprised if they fail and get bought out in the near future.  remember MS has multi billions in the bank, and they are known for buying their competition.  Any company that has made a decent product MS has either stolen the idea, or bought it from them, and they have the money to do so.



LOL!   Wii2 and XBox 720...that's awesome. I know where you're coming from. Like I said I just took a $600 (actual $400) gamble on this machine and I'm hoping that it turns out to be what it was HYPED to be. I think Sony dropped the ball on the PS3 and thought they could ride the "Playstation" brand name wave and sell it for however much they want. No joke, I was not going to buy the PS3 until it dropped $200. So when I got the chance to get $200 off I took it now, rather than later. Seems like a dumb move now but it might pay off. Then again it might not. Hindsight is 20/20 and a great in the future.

But I would say to anyone that is looking to buy a PS3, just wait a while. The demand will subside in a few months, if it already hasn't by the looks of things now, and games will be plentiful. Hopefully. If not, get a Wii. Seriously. Best $250 I ever spent in gaming. I still cannot stop playing the free game it comes with, Wii Sports. That game is much more fun than Resistance.


----------



## tlarkin

this is cool

http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/25/wiibot-cuts-other-wiimote-hacks-down-to-size/


----------



## tlarkin

also found this off digg

http://www.gamersreports.com/news/4876/sony-raises-ps3-price-in-canada/


----------



## tlarkin

yet another scary link (ya im bored at work today, nothing to do)

http://blog.scifi.com/tech/archives/2007/01/24/ps3_to_get_even.html


----------



## TheOrangeDude

sony is raising ps3 price over here in canada. from 659.99 all the way to 699.99. this is probably going to screw up the sell entirely gg no re.


----------



## Pck21

TheOrangeDude said:


> sony is raising ps3 price over here in canada. from 659.99 all the way to 699.99. this is probably going to screw up the sell entirely gg no re.



I hope that's a joke. Are they really _raising_ the price on something that people are unwilling to pay for in the first place? I guess Sony doesn't want to sell PS3's anymore...


----------



## webmaster.jacob

Pck21 said:


> No kidding? I've heard so many stories of people trading in PS3's for a Wii and a couple of games. Unbelievable. I can remember back when the PS2 came out and if you had one, you were untouchable. No one ever thought of trading their PS2 so early on. My how times have changed...



yea times changed lol i rwmwmber when it was liek that lol ps2 was better then any thing out then microsoft came out with the xbox and every thing changed lol and now we got the wii and 360 and ps3

i have to say in over all specs the ps3 wins BUT 360  has better games because it has been out for a year now and the wii is more fun 


what they need to do is all go together and make 1 system and man that would be the best game system ever


----------



## TheOrangeDude

Pck21 said:


> I hope that's a joke. Are they really _raising_ the price on something that people are unwilling to pay for in the first place? I guess Sony doesn't want to sell PS3's anymore...



if u live in canada u can check out futureshop or bestbuy. when it first comes out price were 659.99 but yesterday when I check its 699.99. but wii how ever stay on 289.99. so I'm pretty sure they raise the price.


----------



## Pck21

webmaster.jacob said:


> yea times changed lol i rwmwmber when it was liek that lol ps2 was better then any thing out then microsoft came out with the xbox and every thing changed lol and now we got the wii and 360 and ps3
> 
> i have to say in over all specs the ps3 wins BUT 360  has better games because it has been out for a year now and the wii is more fun
> 
> 
> what they need to do is all go together and make 1 system and man that would be the best game system ever



Haha and good times they were  

I think the PS3 wins the specs war hands down. Not only that it is a pretty machine too. It's all shiny and there's no buttons either. It's all done by touch which is kinda cool. However it is HUGE. The thing is bigger AND heavier than the original Xbox if you can believe that. I can always use it as a weapon if someone breaks into my house 

I think 360 and the Wii both have great libraries of games. The 360 has the leg up just because it's been out longer. The Wii however is the golden child of the 3 because it's been out just as long as the PS3 and has a TON more games that are so much fun. Not to mention cheaper too! That's why I can't stop playing my Wii or 360. I hope Sony releases some better games because Resistance is starting to get old. It's fun, but it's all been done before.


----------



## Pck21

TheOrangeDude said:


> if u live in canada u can check out futureshop or bestbuy. when it first comes out price were 659.99 but yesterday when I check its 699.99. but wii how ever stay on 289.99. so I'm pretty sure they raise the price.



Wow. I'm so sorry about that! I guess they figure the console is a bust already and will charge a huge amount to start investing in Playstation4 lol. Well if you pre-ordered it should make the price come down, however the hike is almost as much as a game! Thanks again Sony!


----------



## striker

TheOrangeDude said:


> sony is raising ps3 price over here in canada. from 659.99 all the way to 699.99. this is probably going to screw up the sell entirely gg no re.




Sony is sinking fast. Only the rich can afford it. You think they would learn that people don't have the money to pay on a $6-700 system . When there are cheaper ones to buy that are still good.


----------



## webmaster.jacob

lol its going up in canada and going down in the usa lol its going from $600 to $500 is what the owner of ps3 said


----------



## Blue

> when the market caches up with sony's ps3 the wii2 and xbox 720 will be out or near production. then what is sony going to do? piss off their customers even more by making another 600 dollar console?
> 
> it was a dumb move by sony and I won't be surprised if they fail and get bought out in the near future. remember MS has multi billions in the bank, and they are known for buying their competition. Any company that has made a decent product MS has either stolen the idea, or bought it from them, and they have the money to do so.


Firstly, I'll remind everyone that I'm not a Playstation fanboy . Secondly, those that are saying Sony is going to fail and get bought out... Well that is a pretty big stretch. Sony playstation 3 could fail, but the Sony company? prob. not . Sony is an electronics company (and a big one), not a gaming company. Also, Sony is going to be making good money from the playstation II for a few more years to come .

I doubt Microsoft would want to buy Sony. Just to destroy the playstation product? As I said Sony is a electronics company, and worth big bucks. Yes Microsoft has the coin to to devour the company. The problem is, it is not economical for them to purchase and shut down a large company to wipe out the playstation. Considering the cost, it is more economical for Microsoft to wait and see if Sony can destroy the Playstation product themselves . Also when it comes to selling and buying company's, well you need a seller in order to buy . Sony will survive because they are not a gaming company.  I doubt they'd hand over the company to Microsoft.


----------



## tlarkin

consider this

decline is sales
loss of lots of money from PS3
lawsuits and recalls (like 6 million laptop batteries in the last year)


It is very highly possible they might sell off the PS3 franchines.  Originally the Play station was suppose to be a CDROM add on for the SNES back in the day.  Towards the end of the project nintendo scrapped it and sony said up yours and came out with the PSX


----------



## Blue

All good points tlarkin. I suppose what I'm trying to say is, Sony the Company is not going down because of the loss of the playstation product. It will hurt them in such a huge way. The laptop batteries was an excellent point.

Sony is making large sales on the playstation 2 product as we speak remember. If they got smart, I think they could bounce back. The problem is, Sony makes so many stupid moves. They would prob. tell you though, they are calculated risks. Risks that Sony obvsiously feels that they can afford to make. Can they? personally I'd have no way of knowing.

As for the nintendo and sony comments... Yup I know . It is really interesting how products are sometimes created. Not nearly as interesting as how Microsoft made it's name though (the last part about Microsoft was just senseless dribble).


----------



## webmaster.jacob

Blue said:


> All good points tlarkin. I suppose what I'm trying to say is, Sony the Company is not going down because of the loss of the playstation product. It will hurt them in such a huge way. The laptop batteries was an excellent point.
> 
> Sony is making large sales on the playstation 2 product as we speak remember. If they got smart, I think they could bounce back. The problem is, Sony makes so many stupid moves. They would prob. tell you though, they are calculated risks. Risks that Sony obvsiously feels that they can afford to make. Can they? personally I'd have no way of knowing.
> 
> As for the nintendo and sony comments... Yup I know . It is really interesting how products are sometimes created. Not nearly as interesting as how Microsoft made it's name though (the last part about Microsoft was just senseless dribble).




talking about if sony can afford the risks? YES because when comes to t.vs,dvds,vcrs,steros, and other things they r just as big as microsoft and can take hit from the ps3 and i have to say that i beleave there will be a ps4,ps5,ps6 ect.. Because they learn from the problems that they have.


----------



## Blue

Now do not get me wrong, I'm not saying that they cannot take the risks... I merely voiced the fact that I'm in no way of knowing. I've actually implied that I felt they could, without directly saying so.

As for learning from their mistakes... I'll voice my opinion on that after the HD-DVD and Blue-Ray war is over .


----------



## tlarkin

Put it this way.  IBM, who probably has more money than sony and is just as huge, sells off its technologies all the time when it becomes a hassle.  I am not by any means saying sony will go under, but they could very well sell off the Playstation Franchise to like HP, Nintendo, MS, or whomever wanted to buy it.

IBM had the market on HDs for the longest time, had one major mishap, had a huge recall, never really recovered, sold its HD technology to hitachi.


----------



## Blue

> Put it this way. IBM, who probably has more money than sony and is just as huge, sells off its technologies all the time when it becomes a hassle. I am not by any means saying sony will go under, but they could very well sell off the Playstation Franchise to like HP, Nintendo, MS, or whomever wanted to buy it.


I "think" Sony is prob. proudest of the playstation above all else. So I guess i'm trying to say that I doubt it would happen. But yes there is always possibility of such things. 



> IBM had the market on HDs for the longest time, had one major mishap, had a huge recall, never really recovered, sold its HD technology to hitachi.


Good point, And something I did not know . Thanks.

Edit:

I guess I also want to add that I doubt they will consider selling the playstation franchise anytime soon. This is because the Playstation 2 is such a big cash cow still. I'd hope that Sony would consider fixing the issues they are having with the PS3 firstly.


----------



## tlarkin

I agree blue, but what is going to happen 4 years from now when the wii2 and xbox 720 are out?  Who knows where sony will be then, they may recover and become the best console for all i know....


----------



## Blue

> I agree blue, but what is going to happen 4 years from now when the wii2 and xbox 720 are out?



Well now your just getting me excited about the Wii2 and xbox 720 .


----------



## webmaster.jacob

well all i can say is if the ps2 is still a cash cow it aint here in middle alabama the wal-mart/target ect. dont sell ps2 games or ps2s o well 

and its not going to be the wii2 its going to be the wii wii


----------



## Blue

All I can say is, it was the best selling console for this past Christmas.


----------



## webmaster.jacob

yea well lcuky for yall bad for us lol i had alot of ppl asking if i new where to get one i told them they would have to go online because there not selling them in town any more so i dont know maybe us southern ppl cant have the old stuff any more lol


----------



## Pck21

Blue said:


> Firstly, I'll remind everyone that I'm not a Playstation fanboy . Secondly, those that are saying Sony is going to fail and get bought out... Well that is a pretty big stretch. Sony playstation 3 could fail, but the Sony company? prob. not . Sony is an electronics company (and a big one), not a gaming company. Also, Sony is going to be making good money from the playstation II for a few more years to come .
> 
> I doubt Microsoft would want to buy Sony. Just to destroy the playstation product? As I said Sony is a electronics company, and worth big bucks. Yes Microsoft has the coin to to devour the company. The problem is, it is not economical for them to purchase and shut down a large company to wipe out the playstation. Considering the cost, it is more economical for Microsoft to wait and see if Sony can destroy the Playstation product themselves . Also when it comes to selling and buying company's, well you need a seller in order to buy . Sony will survive because they are not a gaming company.  I doubt they'd hand over the company to Microsoft.




I completely agree with you here Blue. I don't think Sony will be bought out. Actually I think the opposite will happen. Sony just might be looking for some help in the console and game department and might go hunting for some developers of their very own to gain that edge back with more and more first party titles and exclusives.

I also don't think the PS3 will "fail." Saying something will fail is a pretty big accusation and I doubt Sony would ever let that happen to a product as popular as the PlayStation franchise. Consoles that have failed were the VirtualBoy and Dreamcast. Don't get me wrong, I LOVED my Dreamcast and still play it every so often. However as time goes on, we see the innovation that Sega was trying to put forth, but then we see a demise in not only the console, but eventually the console making branch of Sega. Sega technically "failed" as a company but still make games for other third party consoles. So it's a touchy subject.

I think the PS3 will ultimately come out as fighting for second and third place but never for the top spot like they've occupied for years. Nintendo was the one who needed to put up or shut up and boy did they put up. If I am Sony right now, I would be embarrassed. It's not a bad console, but at the same time it's not what is hyped to be. Actually it wasn't even close.


----------



## striker

The PS2 is still out silling the PS3. That is something that people still rather buy the older version then the new one.


----------



## Pck21

striker said:


> The PS2 is still out silling the PS3. That is something that people still rather buy the older version then the new one.



Well to be fair a new PS2 costs $129.99 compared to the $499.99 and $599.99 price tag of the PS3. So yes the PS2 will keep selling until PS2 games are no longer made. Same thing happened with the 64, the PS1, the GC now, and even gameboy advances for a while. The time will come when a brand new PS2 will be be hard to find and all you'll have to choose from is the price tags of the PS3.


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

I think the PS2 is just as good as the PS3 right now anyway, since there are loads of games for it, but obviously in the future games will be only made for newer PlayStation consoles, its sad to see the death of a great console.

But to the whole PS3 vs. 360 vs. Wii thing. I'm not getting a PS3, ever. (Unless the price dramatically drops). I might get a XBOX 360, it looks pretty cool and will have Grand Theft Auto IV. I know I'm getting a Wii, despite its child-ness, its more innovative and is something different than the original consoles with controllers (ex. PS2, N64, PS3, 360, PS1, etc.).


----------



## tlarkin

well i am not sure how real this is, but its funny either way

http://www.xbox360fanboy.com//2007/02/15/ps3-kiosk-can-you-spot-the-360


----------



## Pck21

tlarkin said:


> well i am not sure how real this is, but its funny either way
> 
> http://www.xbox360fanboy.com//2007/02/15/ps3-kiosk-can-you-spot-the-360



Haha that's awesome. Probably made up but a heck of a joke! Good link


----------



## Pck21

And still after a few weeks of owning a PS3 my Wii and 360 are so much better. Don't get me wrong Resistance is a heck of a game but right now there's  nothing left to play. It's kinda like owning a $600 door stop even with my new 37'' hd tv and hdmi cable. Just sad.


----------



## Nutter

where i live in Australia the price of a PS3 is close to double the amount of the 360 and the PS3 is 3 times the price of the Wii. 
PS3 $1000, 360 $560, Wii about $380, thats just the core package. 

but anyway if i do get one it will be the PS3


----------



## tlarkin

pointless but interesting

http://www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-356-1.htm


----------



## gottabamd

microsoft's garbage


----------



## Pck21

tlarkin said:


> pointless but interesting
> 
> http://www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-356-1.htm



VERY cool article, thanks for sharing. Unfortunately it was also very predictable but well worth the read. The PS3 will always use more power juts because of the raw power of the components. To be honest the 360 and Wii kinda surprised me but not really. Again, thanks!


----------



## Nutter

wasn't the ps3 meant to have 3 colours? black, silver and white


----------



## lovely?

that was a concept thing, i believe, just like the stupid banana controller


----------



## lovely?

[-0MEGA-];526711 said:
			
		

> Wow, it only supports 480p?  Thats pretty sad.



well, its not exactly sad, condiereing that was the main graphics power that the x-box used in halo-2. we loved halo-2 graphics, we'll love wii graphics


----------



## ghost

Microsoft integrating a HDMI port into the X360 !?
http://xbox-scene.com/xbox1data/sep/EEylpyZkVpwzemjZKk.php


----------



## Nutter

i didn't like the stupid banana controller. i wish you could choose from 3 colours when u buy it. i really like the white and silver one.


----------



## Young Nerd (real young)

PS3 only because I played moto storm at a store, it was awesome


----------



## JFlo

Even though at the moment the ps3 is last in line as far as sales of the 3 big consoles, i beleive ps3 will prevail.  It is "_*more*_" future proof than the others as far as hardware goes.

ALSO, lair looks dope as hell .

-Justin


----------



## Nutter

Young Nerd (real young) said:


> PS3 only because I played moto storm at a store, it was awesome



lol


----------



## Pck21

Young Nerd (real young) said:


> PS3 only because I played moto storm at a store, it was awesome



You know I downloaded the demo and hated it. It was just ok. Even in HD it's only so-so to me. I just picked up NBA 07 a couple of days ago for my PS3 and it's not a bad little game. The graphics are fantastic and the gameplay is fun. It does get a little easy though after a while. Plus there are practically no other modes to speak of. 

I've noticed that with alot of PS3 games. The games are breath taking to look at (and sometimes play lol) but there are no extras. I love my Tiger Woods 07 game for the 360 because the graphics are stunning, the play is superb, and the different modes to play are endless! From mini games to live streaming news from ESPN News, it's great. I didn't put it down forever. 

Does anyone else notice that about their PS3 games?

Also I would like to add that it's now been 4 months since the PS3 came out and the online service is still poor. They added one demo so far (Ridge Racer 5) and a few other downloads for your PSP. No game content. Not many movies. It looks cheap. Plus Ridge Racer 5, although it looks pretty, is also bad. It feels unpolished and unfinished. It's really starting making me regret buying my PS3 because there are no killer apps. None. I have Resistance and I want something else. I just hope MLB 07: The Show is good. If not, my PS3 will be a door stop for a while.


----------



## macnoob

i say, ps3 for movies, xbobx for more challenging games, and wii for fun. but seriuosly i voted wii, for its price, and its ablilty to be used by so many people, infact wii games(wii sports, and  that driving game) are even played by senior citzens and some pre-schoolers. but i really like twilght princess the most


----------



## bigsaucybob

I bought a PS3 a few days ago and I felt like voicing my true opinion. 

The only thing it is good for, is warming my hands in the morning when they are cold. Otherwise, I wanna throw it out the window.

I could not hate it more, I feel the need to play it because I spent $600 on it. But then I look over and see Gears of War, and my Xbox 360 and cant resist playing. 

Maybe I will use it as weapon, like throwing it at people. It only weights around a ton or so.


----------



## macnoob

bigsaucybob said:


> I bought a PS3 a few days ago and I felt like voicing my true opinion.
> 
> The only thing it is good for, is warming my hands in the morning when they are cold. Otherwise, I wanna throw it out the window.
> 
> I could not hate it more, I feel the need to play it because I spent $600 on it. But then I look over and see Gears of War, and my Xbox 360 and cant resist playing.
> 
> Maybe I will use it as weapon, like throwing it at people. It only weights around a ton or so.



yeah it is a great heater having no fans and all, in fat my freind want to use it as a skillet


----------



## thereckerdbraikr

well it does look like a grill somewhat...


----------



## macnoob

thereckerdbraikr said:


> well it does look like a grill somewhat...



george forman grill


----------



## PabloTeK

I've only used the Wii so far and it's the only one I'm likely to get any time soon. Why? It has Zelda and if the PS3 can't play PS2 games then what's the point?


----------



## computerhakk

Well, I myself don't really care as to who versus who wins over who. If I can get a hand on a PS3, I would. Already have the other two, so yeah.

My personal opinion...
I think what is making the PS3 not such a big hit is just the price. I myself think that, that's the only reason it didn't go over too well. When getting my next gen console, I personally cared less which one is powerful than the other. It's basically what fits my bill. 

However, with all these fact sheets and what not; I personally think the PS3 will eventually catch up. Just the fact that some developers are turning away from the PS3 because it's hard to make games for, unlike the 360. So until developers can harness all of the PS3's power, I don't think it will do that great. Compare the very first few games to current PS2 games right now like God of War and you will see a huge difference in terms of graphics, gameplay, etc.. I think it'll just take time for the PS3, X360, and Wii. My opinion is that the PS3 will be catching up as time goes on.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

SCREW'EM both, Build a gaming computer and your worries are over


----------



## CrimsonVerbs

*iiiii*

i dunno whats going on in here but, from the looks of the title i'm just gonna say

"JERRY JERRY JERRY!"


----------



## macnoob

CrimsonVerbs said:


> i dunno whats going on in here but, from the looks of the title i'm just gonna say
> 
> "JERRY JERRY JERRY!"



spam much? this is a thread comparing and debating the wii ,the ps3 and the 360 maybe yo shuld post something more usefull?


----------



## CrimsonVerbs

*obviously*



macnoob said:


> spam much? this is a thread comparing and debating the wii ,the ps3 and the 360 maybe yo shuld post something more usefull?




it was a joke...


----------



## robina_80

none of the consoles can beat a high end pc gaming rig no chance, but saying that i ahve bought a wii only because its something new in consoles you can interact with it


----------



## Pck21

bigsaucybob said:


> I bought a PS3 a few days ago and I felt like voicing my true opinion.
> 
> The only thing it is good for, is warming my hands in the morning when they are cold. Otherwise, I wanna throw it out the window.
> 
> I could not hate it more, I feel the need to play it because I spent $600 on it. But then I look over and see Gears of War, and my Xbox 360 and cant resist playing.
> 
> Maybe I will use it as weapon, like throwing it at people. It only weights around a ton or so.



I feel the exact same way


----------



## bigsaucybob

Pck21 said:


> I feel the exact same way



I am glad somebody feels the same way as me. It is really dissapointing that all I do os play it out of sympathy for myself.


----------



## Laptop

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
i voted 4 wii... Wii is good . yes it is good


----------



## Pck21

bigsaucybob said:


> I am glad somebody feels the same way as me. It is really dissapointing that all I do os play it out of sympathy for myself.



Oh yea I know exactly how you feel. From the first day I bought my PS3 I've been disappointed with it. I play it out of pity and so not so much dust will gather on it, no joke. I hope it turns out to be better but man I'm underwhelmed.


----------



## macnoob

Laptop said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> i voted 4 wii... Wii is good . yes it is good



exactly, that was blunt and perfect,well you could have said "wii good" but it was still great lol


----------



## Pck21

macnoob said:


> exactly, that was blunt and perfect,well you could have said "wii good" but it was still great lol



Haha even "*grunt* Wii *grunt*" would have been perfect. LOL!


----------



## lovely?

ill take a wii-wii over a PS3 any day... they are FUN why would you want to buy a system for its graphics if it isnt FUN??? but i also LOVELOVELOVE the xbox360... i have always love oblivion and i love playing it all the time at my friends house...


----------



## Pck21

lovely? said:


> ill take a wii-wii over a PS3 any day... they are FUN why would you want to buy a system for its graphics if it isnt FUN??? but i also LOVELOVELOVE the xbox360... i have always love oblivion and i love playing it all the time at my friends house...



I'd most definitely take my Wii for either my 360 or PS3 hands down. Especially the PS3. For example last night I was playing the Wii after some much deserved down time and I kept saying to myself "just one more game and then I'll get some sleep" over and over. I was only playing Wii Sports too! Zelda has got me in a spell. What a game! It completely beats out ALL of the PS3 games put together. Talk about make or break for Nintendo after the Gamecube and they just tore it down. 

I also saw they added Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Mario Kart 64 to the Virtual console! Great now I have to go buy Wii points...lol.

Wario Ware looks pretty good too but I heard it's too short. Can anyone else recommend any other must have games for the Wii? So far I have Madden, Call of Duty 3, Zelda, Rayman, and Wii Play.


----------



## lovely?

red steel is good, i like the gameplay


----------



## Darman

the wii rocks, and the PS3 fanboys know it, they just haven't come to terms with reality.   I read somewhere about how to mod a wiimote for your computer.


----------



## Pck21

lovely? said:


> red steel is good, i like the gameplay



Yea I've been hearing mixed reviews about Red Steel. Some said that it was short but others loved the game play. I might pick it up in a little while. Thanks!


----------



## Pck21

Darman said:


> the wii rocks, and the PS3 fanboys know it, they just haven't come to terms with reality.   I read somewhere about how to mod a wiimote for your computer.



A wiimote for the computer would be awesome! Have you seen the "soap" mouse?? Check it out it's pretty cool:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hohu8SSpduM


----------



## Nutter

i wanna buy the ps3 but its shit loads of money campare to the 360, so i dont no, any help?


----------



## bigsaucybob

Nutter said:


> i wanna buy the ps3 but its shit loads of money campare to the 360, so i dont no, any help?



1. PS3 is too expensive

2. PS3 has no REALLY good games compared to something like Gears of War

3. The Xbox 360 Elite will be coming out in the next few months:

-It will be black, which looks awesome

-120GB HDD

-Runs much cooler

-HDMI Out

-ONLY $479


----------



## ghost

More info on X360 Elite here.


----------



## bigsaucybob

ghostfacesuk said:


> More info on X360 Elite here.



Ha, thanks I was just about to post that.

For more confirmation:

HDMI Port

In Production


----------



## ian

I am surprised by how many votes the Wii got.
I thought the gaming console market might one day end up being a two player fight, sony vs microsoft.


----------



## Nutter

bigsaucybob, thanks for that. so the 360 elite will be black and have a 120gbs, thats sweet


----------



## bigsaucybob

Nutter said:


> bigsaucybob, thanks for that. so the 360 elite will be black and have a 120gbs, thats sweet



It will also have HDMI and its going to run cooler.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Real Elite Pictures


----------



## Pck21

bigsaucybob said:


> Real Elite Pictures



Nice pics, thanks! I think it looks pretty but why didn't MS come out with the 360 elite along with the other 2? I would have bought this one if I had the chance. Also, why didn't they make it black to begin with too? The Elite looks beautiful in the black IMO. Why did they go with the white on the 360? Ugh...

Does anyone know if MS will have a trade in option for those of us who the bought the other 360 consoles?


----------



## bigsaucybob

Pck21 said:


> Does anyone know if MS will have a trade in option for those of us who the bought the other 360 consoles?



That is an excellent question. That would be very smart of them.


----------



## MasterEVC

ian said:


> I am surprised by how many votes the Wii got.
> I thought the gaming console market might one day end up being a two player fight, sony vs microsoft.


Im not surprised, but I am surprised how many votes the overpriced paperweight has (PoS3)

The other 2 systems have more worthwhile games on there and cost the same as 1 PoS3 system. Id rather get 2 systems then 1


----------



## Violent 777

nintendo has done a great job with the wii
i love its whole concept


----------



## [email protected]

wii would no doubt be more fun to use. But in the end i would prefer the PS3 as it is a lot more powerful and, in my opinion, nicer to use.


----------



## Pck21

Ok I have to say that I'm now using my PS3 more with the release of Armored Core 4. If anyone has a PS3 please download the demo and you will be hooked.


----------



## [email protected]

Pck21 said:


> Armored Core 4. If anyone has a PS3 please download the demo and you will be hooked.



Is that the game where you cruise around in a robot and blow up stuff? (to put it simply) haha. I love the game. is so fun and probably one of my favourite games


----------



## Pck21

[email protected] said:


> Is that the game where you cruise around in a robot and blow up stuff? (to put it simply) haha. I love the game. is so fun and probably one of my favourite games



Haha yes it is! I've never been a fan of the mech titles but this one I just can't put down. It's challenging but still a ton of fun.


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah pity I dont have a PS3 at home. SO I only ever get to play it every now and then at my mates house


----------



## 12-Gauge

Maybe i'm over-reacting, but i was contemplating getting a 360 right up until the Elite was announced. As soon as i heard that MS were renewing their console this soon i started thinking: Whats to stop them bringing out another, better 360 next year, or the year after? In my opinion it's just a pathetic attempt to compete with PS3. I mean, a lick of paint and a pointlessly huge hard drive, why didn't they just do that to begin with? And lest we forget, the HD-DVD drive is still sold seperately! For shame


----------



## bigsaucybob

12-Gauge said:


> Maybe i'm over-reacting, but i was contemplating getting a 360 right up until the Elite was announced. As soon as i heard that MS were renewing their console this soon i started thinking: Whats to stop them bringing out another, better 360 next year, or the year after? In my opinion it's just a pathetic attempt to compete with PS3. I mean, a lick of paint and a pointlessly huge hard drive, why didn't they just do that to begin with? And lest we forget, the HD-DVD drive is still sold seperately! For shame



I don't think that should change your choice to buy an Xbox 360. Will you buy a PS3 or Wii now? What is stopping Nintendo or Sony from releasing a renewed version of their console? You don't know what they are going to do. MS just did it first, was it their best idea? Probably not, will people buy it? Hells yea.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> I don't think that should change your choice to buy an Xbox 360. Will you buy a PS3 or Wii now? What is stopping Nintendo or Sony from releasing a renewed version of their console? You don't know what they are going to do. MS just did it first, was it their best idea? Probably not, will people buy it? Hells yea.



I see what you're saying but I just don't like the way in which the Elite is an obvious 'after-thought' by MS. It's as if MS spun a great deal of lies like: "20GB is more than enough for an average gamer" and "Nobody needs HDMI" just so they could sucker millions of fans into buying the first wave of consoles, only to come back a year or so later and say "Your not using that old thing are you? What you want is one of these newer consoles. That'll be $500 please." I just think it's a slap in the face to loyal Xbox users. Oh and to prove i have no bias, I have no intention of getting the PS3 or Wii instead.


----------



## jjsevdt

What's funny is everyone criticized Sony after the PS2 was released because the XBOX featured all the things Sony didn't initially (IE. HDD, etheret) But now as they criticize sony for their Price but all things considered to get a comparable set up to the PS3 you're going to spend *$779.* 

*$479* XBox elite (to gain HDMI, I know the HDD is larger), *$100* (WiFi Connector, because MS couldn't include it in the system), *$200* HD-DVD add-on (And it doesn't have HDMI output to your TV.  It just seems as though the extra time Sony spent is going to cause less periferal spending for us.

I like the fact Sony made it EASY to replace the existing HDD with any 2.5" drive.  They don't use a proprietary case as the XBOX does.


----------



## cuffless

quick question. how good is the online gaming on ps3? also i have the money to get either. what should i get. ps3 or 360?


----------



## 12-Gauge

At the moment, PS3 online is meant to be inferior to Xbox Live, especially considering the news that Live might get MSN Messenger very soon. Having said that, PS3 Online is completely free. However, online isn't everything, you'll want to consider all the factors before deciding on which one is right for you.


----------



## Pck21

12-Gauge said:


> Maybe i'm over-reacting, but i was contemplating getting a 360 right up until the Elite was announced. As soon as i heard that MS were renewing their console this soon i started thinking: Whats to stop them bringing out another, better 360 next year, or the year after? In my opinion it's just a pathetic attempt to compete with PS3. I mean, a lick of paint and a pointlessly huge hard drive, why didn't they just do that to begin with? And lest we forget, the HD-DVD drive is still sold seperately! For shame



I totally agree with you. I won't be buying an Elite unless they give me $400 for my Xbox 360 Premium that I bought a year ago. I think we should be compensated for buying the initial consoles which is what MOVED 360's this holiday season. Shame on you MS.


----------



## Pck21

cuffless said:


> quick question. how good is the online gaming on ps3? also i have the money to get either. what should i get. ps3 or 360?



Online gaming with the PS3 is just ok. It's nothing spectacular. It's no different from the 360 IMO. However the Playstation store to download demos and extra content is just plain awful. It takes about 2 weeks for like 2 demos and a movie trailer to come out. Most of the time the demos are not very good and it takes forever to download and then INSTALL them. Yes you have to install a demo to the hd which takes almost as long to download the darn thing. It's frustrating.

The 360 gaming is just like any other online gaming. There's no difference. However the Xbox Live store and content is fantastic. I usually see new demos for games about every few days along with a ton of movie trailers, TV shows, game content, game videos, and other things like red vs. blue. It just blows away the PS3's store.

But if you're talking about gaming online in general, there really is no difference except the 360 gives you a headset with the premium console which is great. Ypu an use a bluetooth headset on the ps3 but I haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## cuffless

i just braught a 360. happy with it so far


----------



## bigsaucybob

I completely agree with everything you are all saying. MS is ripping people off, they make a good product and intend to haggle every penny they can out of it. They are in the business of making money, and they tend to know what they are doing.

I own a PS3, Xbox 360, and Wii (while I have almost no time to play) and at first, I had a good view of all of them.

But recently, I have faded away from using my PS3. There are no games on it comparable to something like Gears of War. And it's not like I use it soley for online play, becuase I have an Xbox 360 for that.

And when my friends are over, and we want to have a good time. There is nothing better than the Wii.


----------



## vonfeldt7

I have a 360, and I love it. I was not an online (console) gamer until I got the 360. I LOVE xbox live, its great (except for the fact that it costs money)


----------



## double b26

ghostfacesuk said:


> PS3 vs. Wii
> 
> Being a Playstation fan boy im dying to get my hands on a PS3, but looking at this vid has made me think.
> I want a console for a good laugh and too play multiplayer with m8`s that is all.
> I don`t want it for mega graphics, etc, ive got a PC that will do that and will upgraded it if needed.
> The Wii looks like good fun and is gonna be inexpensive. (so i hope)
> 
> So for a entertainment/price ratio will the Wii be the better console ?
> 
> But to be honnest ill probably end up getting both of them.



the wii does look entertaining.  but depending on what kind of games you play, you might _not_ want to go with nintendo.  they have always been more 'family oriented' than the other guys.  

i have a friend who bought a ps3 a month or so ago.  its a good console, as much as i hate sony.  i dont know how well built they are tho.   and it not having vibration in the controllers just sucks.  the tilt thing in the controller is alright, but i would much rather have vibration.  and the price...

sure ps3 has blu-ray player built in.  but how many people can actually use it??  if you dont have a hd-tv, its pointless (although ive read that they can use blu-ray for game discs).  and then there is the whole blu-ray vs hd-dvd battle going on now too.  _everyone_ recommends that you wait to buy a high def dics player until a definate winner emerges.  so that extra money that goes on the blu-ray player part of ps3 may turn out to be pretty useless within the next couple years.  or it may not.  only time will tell.  

but, IMO, hd-dvd will probably come out the winner (as far as movies) because they offer the dual-format disc.  so if i buy a movie on hd-dvd, i only have to buy it once, because the other side is standard dvd.  that is a huge advantage in my book.  plus, blu-ray's main focus is copy protection.  it uses 4 'layers' of copy protection(AACS, ICT, BD+ and BD-ROM Mark).  hd-dvd only uses the regular 2 types (AACS and ICT).  hd-dvd also offers 'managed copy', which will allow you to transfer the movie to another device and/or view it over a network.  blu-ray wants you to be able to watch it on a disc only.

im no fanboy.  i call it like i see it.  i have an xbox 360 and i love it.  it a good medium between the cheaper wii and the outrageously expensive ps3.  and this fall they are gonna update the 360 for use with IPTV and you will be able to use it as a dvr too.  and if high def movies are important to you, you can add on the hd-dvd player and have the same money as you would in a ps3.  and x-box live is a great online gaming service.


----------



## double b26

jjsevdt said:


> What's funny is everyone criticized Sony after the PS2 was released because the XBOX featured all the things Sony didn't initially (IE. HDD, etheret) But now as they criticize sony for their Price but all things considered to get a comparable set up to the PS3 you're going to spend *$779.*
> 
> *$479* XBox elite (to gain HDMI, I know the HDD is larger), *$100* (WiFi Connector, because MS couldn't include it in the system), *$200* HD-DVD add-on (And it doesn't have HDMI output to your TV.  It just seems as though the extra time Sony spent is going to cause less periferal spending for us.
> 
> I like the fact Sony made it EASY to replace the existing HDD with any 2.5" drive.  They don't use a proprietary case as the XBOX does.



if you want a ps3 with everything a 360 offers, it will run you about $850.

if you want a 360 with everything a ps3 offers, it will run you about $858.

check out this side-by-side comparison.

i think its wrong for microsoft to re-release the 360's after millions of the original versions were sold.


----------



## double b26

*PLEASE CHECK OUT THESE LINKS FOR THE FACTS ABOUT X-BOX ELITE*

Elite system will be built to a higher standard

_ALL_ 360's will be IPTV capable by this winter.

Elite has the same chipset as the existing 360's.  You can transfer files between 20gb HDD and the new 120gb model.

xbox.com's official take on the elite system

Elite or Not? 

im sure its covered in one of those links, but _there is no hd-dvd drive built into the elite system_.  basically, the difference is the color, hdmi output and the larger hard drive.  nothing else...unless you believe that 'built to a higher standard' crap.  ill have to see that to believe it!!!

*Playstation 3 vs X-Box 360 Elite*.  nice side-by-side comparison that is worth a good look no matter which console you favor.


----------



## cuffless

double b26 said:


> if you want a ps3 with everything a 360 offers, it will run you about $850.
> 
> if you want a 360 with everything a ps3 offers, it will run you about $858.
> 
> check out this side-by-side comparison.
> 
> i think its wrong for microsoft to re-release the 360's after millions of the original versions were sold.




i dont think its wrong. as there are only a few upgrades people who braught the original 360 (including me) wont feel that microsoft have just made a completley new console. the 120gb hdd will be sold seperatley anyway. i think its just for people who are buying their first 360. there is no reason for people with the first gen 360 to upgrade. some people will say that the hdmi port is good but im pretty sure it isnt worth the extra money


----------



## double b26

cuffless said:


> i dont think its wrong. as there are only a few upgrades people who braught the original 360 (including me) wont feel that microsoft have just made a completley new console. *the 120gb hdd will be sold seperatley anyway*. i think its just for people who are buying their first 360. there is no reason for people with the first gen 360 to upgrade. some people will say that *the hdmi port is good but im pretty sure it isnt worth the extra money*




the hard drive is the big deal.  i know you will be able to buy it seperate.  but for $179, i think its a rip off.  the thing is this.  i already paid the extra money for the premium console (vs core) w/ the 20gb hdd.  if i buy the 120gb one, i will have no use for the smaller hdd.  itll just collect dust and be pointless to have lying around.  and i already have spent $400 on the premium setup.  if i sink another 179 into it, ill have over $600 in it (after tax).  but if i would have waited an just bought the elite, i would only have about 500 invested for the same thing (plus get the hdmi hookup).   if i bought a core setup, i would have about the same as i would in an elite, but no wireless controller or hdmi.

the hdmi isnt any big deal to me either.  def not worth buying an elite just for that.  and for me, it would be useless because both my tvs max out at 1080i.

so the reason i think its wrong for them to 'upgrade' the console is because the people who went and spent the money on the premium will end up spending more in the long run to have something close to equal with the elite.  the core owners will end up getting the better deal, as they will have only 479 in their console after getting the 120 gb hdd (but still they dont have wireless controllers).  so i think its the pricing that makes it wrong.  the people who had faith in ms and spent the extra cash are gonna end up getting the worst deal of all.  the ones who bought a core setup will end up coming out with less invested that the premium guys.  so if you ran a business, would you alienate the people who spent the extra money or the ones that went the cheap route??  me, i would want my big spenders happy first and formost.

then ms said we wouldnt need the hdmi or more space, then they go back on their word..very deceitful.


----------



## cuffless

double b26 said:


> the hard drive is the big deal.  i know you will be able to buy it seperate.  but for $179, i think its a rip off.  the thing is this.  i already paid the extra money for the premium console (vs core) w/ the 20gb hdd.  if i buy the 120gb one, i will have no use for the smaller hdd.  itll just collect dust and be pointless to have lying around.  and i already have spent $400 on the premium setup.  if i sink another 179 into it, ill have over $600 in it (after tax).  but if i would have waited an just bought the elite, i would only have about 500 invested for the same thing (plus get the hdmi hookup).
> 
> the hdmi isnt any big deal to me either.  def not worth buying an elite just for that.  and for me, it would be useless because both my tvs max out at 1080i.
> 
> so the reason i think its wrong for them to 'upgrade' the console is because the people who went and spent the money on the premium will end up spending more in the long run to have something close to equal with the elite.  the core owners will end up getting the better deal, as they will have only 479 in their console after getting the 120 gb hdd (but still they dont have wireless controllers).  so i think its the pricing that makes it wrong.  the people who had faith in ms and spent the extra cash are gonna end up getting the worst deal of all.  the ones who bought a core setup will end up coming out with less invested that the premium guys.  so if you ran a business, would you alienate the people who spent the extra money or the ones that went the cheap route??  me, i would want my big spenders happy first and formost.



nothing it so the premium owners have to upgrade to the 120gb hdd. not all of them want to upgrade.


----------



## double b26

cuffless said:


> nothing it so the premium owners have to upgrade to the 120gb hdd. not all of them want to upgrade.



dont get me wrong, i see your point.  i know not everyone cares about the hard drive.  but for people like myself who would like to have the extra space, the upgrade should be less expensive.  the numbers just dont work out evenly...everyone should be able to have an equal system for about the same amount invested.  but depending on what you already have, and the cost of the upgrade, some people will have $100 more sunk into their console than joe blow across the street that has basically the same thing when all is said and done.  i just think its poor business practice....or bad public relations at least.


----------



## lovely?

double b26 said:


> if you want a ps3 with everything a 360 offers, it will run you about $850.
> 
> if you want a 360 with everything a ps3 offers, it will run you about $858.
> 
> check out this side-by-side comparison.
> 
> i think its wrong for microsoft to re-release the 360's after millions of the original versions were sold.



but look at it this way. if your company put out a GOOD product, and people loved it, but you think that some things about it are not up to par, then instead of going bankrupt by recalling them, i would just release a version that has an upgrade or two, like the proc on the elite, which isnt a better performer, but it does run alot cooler.


----------



## kenpomaster

I've been a gamer since i was 5 (probably like every one else on this thread). I've played every system ever made,from the 1st atari to sega saturn to PS3. and ive got to say that if you really want the most bang for your buck then go for the Wii, it is hands down the most fun ive ever had with a video game....and when you think about it PS3 and 360 dont really offer you anything new, who the hell cares about better graphics? graphics dont make it more fun, the game itself makes it fun. 

and for those of you that think nintendo is only for kids, check out metroid or zelda, obviously geared towards us older gamers that grew up with the name.....Ive spent hours playing boxing (not only fun but also a good workout) on Wii Sports just because its fun to kick butt and watch the little cartoon boxer guys fall down all limp, then you can stand over them and do your own personalized taunt by moving the contoller, plus it came with the system, zelda- awesome, trauma center- awesome, warioware-awesome, excite truck-awesome(and im definitely NOT a racing game fan, but its just plain fun), metroid-awesome (the gamecube metroids were cool, but when your actually shooting something with the controller it takes it to a whole nother level)....now u might not get all the graphics power but u do get wireless controllers, wireless network compatibility built in, bluetooth, all the goodies u really want in a console, other than a dvd/blueray player but everyone and there mother already has at least 1 dvd player, and blueray wont be the main usage media for a while (if ever), and by then a blueray player will cost a whole lot less than 600 buckaroos.

go with the wii, its cheaper and you will not regret it, SO FUN


----------



## 12-Gauge

> go with the wii, its cheaper and you will not regret it, SO FUN



Unfortunately, everyones interpretation of 'fun' is different. Thats why, although someone like yourself may think that the Wii is awesome, not everyone would express the same preference. I, for instance, have played the Wii at a friends house and have since taken a dislike to it. At first, i was ecstatic to get a chance to play on one, but now, whenever he offers i don't feel as excited. It's as if the first few plays are amazing but then, after a week or so, the gameplay begins to ware a bit thin. In my opinion, it's good but not THAT good.


----------



## bigsaucybob

12-Gauge said:


> Unfortunately, everyones interpretation of 'fun' is different. Thats why, although someone like yourself may think that the Wii is awesome, not everyone would express the same preference. I, for instance, have played the Wii at a friends house and have since taken a dislike to it. At first, i was ecstatic to get a chance to play on one, but now, whenever he offers i don't feel as excited. It's as if the first few plays are amazing but then, after a week or so, the gameplay begins to ware a bit thin. In my opinion, it's good but not THAT good.



I agree with you to an extent, I could play Wii Bowling for hours. I think the Wii needs a few more months for some very innovative games to come out, and it will be an amazing console. The idea is great, and it is sure to be popular.


----------



## Pck21

12-Gauge said:


> Unfortunately, everyones interpretation of 'fun' is different. Thats why, although someone like yourself may think that the Wii is awesome, not everyone would express the same preference. I, for instance, have played the Wii at a friends house and have since taken a dislike to it. At first, i was ecstatic to get a chance to play on one, but now, whenever he offers i don't feel as excited. It's as if the first few plays are amazing but then, after a week or so, the gameplay begins to ware a bit thin. In my opinion, it's good but not THAT good.



Well you're certainly entitled to your opinion  What games did you play on it?

The reason I like my Wii so much is that games like Wii sports pulled me into the Wii innovation and made me think that this is the way to play video games. However games like Zelda and Rayman kept me coming back to play just because the game was fun like Rayman or the story was just enthralling like Zelda.

Which system do you like the best?


----------



## 12-Gauge

> What games did you play on it?



Wii Sports and Red Steel. Sports isn't too bad i suppose, I was just suprised to find that, more often than not, the Wiimote didn't really translate my movements to the game very well. Red Steel in particular had some really dodgy controls. I also had a go at another game but i've forgotten the name of it. The concept, unfortunately, seemed to be very reminiscent of the type of Java based "click and mash keys until you win" games that i find myself playing online when i'm bored . I suppose i was a bit harsh when i said i disliked the Wii. I can see why many enjoy it. I just can't seem to get much out of playing it (if that makes sense ).



> Which system do you like the best?



I'm kinda sitting on the fence at the moment. I think that the PS3 looks sweet and it's clear that its packed with features: Blu-ray, free online play etc. But equally, I like the simplicity of the 360, not to mention the awesome games for it. I think for now i'll just say that I have no preference, although I may one-day change my mind.


----------



## Pck21

12-Gauge said:


> Wii Sports and Red Steel. Sports isn't too bad i suppose, I was just suprised to find that, more often than not, the Wiimote didn't really translate my movements to the game very well. Red Steel in particular had some really dodgy controls. I also had a go at another game but i've forgotten the name of it. The concept, unfortunately, seemed to be very reminiscent of the type of Java based "click and mash keys until you win" games that i find myself playing online when i'm bored . I suppose i was a bit harsh when i said i disliked the Wii. I can see why many enjoy it. I just can't seem to get much out of playing it (if that makes sense ).



Yea actually I find that Red Steel isn't a good representation of what the Wii can do haha  Wii Sports has been my favorite so far other than Zelda. I am sorry to hear you didn't like it but hey not everybody will so good for you to stand up for what you believe. At least you gave it a chance. I have a lot of respect for people who try new things and actually form their own opinion about it. Maybe later we can entice you to join the 'Light' side LOL!





12-Gauge said:


> I'm kinda sitting on the fence at the moment. I think that the PS3 looks sweet and it's clear that its packed with features: Blu-ray, free online play etc. But equally, I like the simplicity of the 360, not to mention the awesome games for it. I think for now i'll just say that I have no preference, although I may one-day change my mind.



I'll tell you one thing; I Definitely use my 360 A LOT more than my PS3. I was really excited when going to pick up my PS3, like wee my pants excited, but when I brought it home and plugged it in I was underwhelmed. Funny thing is the guy at EB Games when I bought it said, and I quote, "Man you're going to be disappointed..." and then swiped my credit card. I swear I heard my card laugh and then scream in pain. Eh anyways I'm hoping 'Home' will be awesome when it comes out this fall. Otherwise it's a waiting game. 

Well anyways welcome to the forums! I don't think I've seen you on here before.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> Well anyways welcome to the forums! I don't think I've seen you on here before.



I've actually been here quite a while. Lol. I was previously called 'H-Bomb' but my account stopped working (don't know whether it was a problem at my end or the forum's). I think i had about a thousand posts. Lol, whenever i post people react like i'm a n00b to the forum because my post count is so low  Thanks for the warm welcome all the same!


----------



## Pck21

12-Gauge said:


> I've actually been here quite a while. Lol. I was previously called 'H-Bomb' but my account stopped working (don't know whether it was a problem at my end or the forum's). I think i had about a thousand posts. Lol, whenever i post people react like i'm a n00b to the forum because my post count is so low  Thanks for the warm welcome all the same!



Oh man is my face red! Sorry bout that. Well you're welcome anyway lol


----------



## monoman

P..............s....................3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenpomaster

12-Gauge said:


> Wii Sports and Red Steel. Sports isn't too bad i suppose, I was just suprised to find that, more often than not, the Wiimote didn't really translate my movements to the game very well. Red Steel in particular had some really dodgy controls. I also had a go at another game but i've forgotten the name of it. The concept, unfortunately, seemed to be very reminiscent of the type of Java based "click and mash keys until you win" games that i find myself playing online when i'm bored . I suppose i was a bit harsh when i said i disliked the Wii. I can see why many enjoy it. I just can't seem to get much out of playing it (if that makes sense ).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda sitting on the fence at the moment. I think that the PS3 looks sweet and it's clear that its packed with features: Blu-ray, free online play etc. But equally, I like the simplicity of the 360, not to mention the awesome games for it. I think for now i'll just say that I have no preference, although I may one-day change my mind.




If you think that the Wii games are just a swing until u get it kind of thing, then i'd like to play you because i would spank you at any game we play....it's kinda like saying UT2004 was just a point and shoot kinda game(which it is, but there r about 15 other actions that u have to do also, or u'll die)

boxing is the finest example of this, sure if u want to beat the 1st 5 or so bums then yeah u can just swing like mad, but if when u get past them u actually HAVE to use the 5 D's, and time it so that ur opponent misses and gives u a opening....hmmmm, just like real boxing, I played for 4 hours and not only had fun, but got a great work out (and im no slouch, if u read anything else i post, im in UNFUNistan right now, and in fantastic shape). and the wii sports games while all r fun, r really meant to be played with multiple players, the wii is designed to not only get the majority of american gamers off there fat butts but to increase the desire to play socially. Pretty much all games r more fun multiplayer...but nowadays all we have to do for multiplayer is log on and there r 500 other ppl waiting to play...but when u play in person u get to laugh together, taunt each other, all kinds off fun stuff thats is missed by all the  solitary gamers (not to mention u can actually make REAL friends this way). now thats not to say that i dont enjoy a little quiet private gaming, i've played every FF all the way through, and played FFX1 for a while. And while all thats fun, the personal aspect of actually playing with a real person next to u is more fun.

But i will own all 3 systems, i just wouldnt pay full price for either the 360 or the ps3, theres no way when i can buy it a year or 2 after its release and save 200$ the wii is actually worth the starting price and i would gladly pay it again(although im 1 of the few that got 1 at cost bcus in afghanistan the PX sells it without mark up, and the military buys plenty for us to buy from them bcus they know it keeps us from going insane.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> If you think that the Wii games are just a swing until u get it kind of thing, then i'd like to play you because i would spank you at any game we play



I was talking about the game I was playing, not ALL the Wii games. It's called Warioware and involves a series of pointless tasks like inflating ballons and tossing a stir fry. I'm sure most Wii games require a bit of skill but this one certainly does not. I've played it once and managed to do better than my friend who had been playing on it for weeks. Simply because I was good at shaking the controller quite fast. Where's the skill in that?


----------



## Pck21

12-Gauge said:


> I was talking about the game I was playing, not ALL the Wii games. It's called Warioware and involves a series of pointless tasks like inflating ballons and tossing a stir fry. I'm sure most Wii games require a bit of skill but this one certainly does not. I've played it once and managed to do better than my friend who had been playing on it for weeks. Simply because I was good at shaking the controller quite fast. Where's the skill in that?



Yea I can relate. My gf loves the game but I get bored pretty quickly with it. Plus she gets upset when she can't get past one thing and I do it for her on the first try and go back to watching the hockey game


----------



## tlarkin

Tiger Woods 2007 for the Wii is the bomb, and its hard like real golf...


Brunswick bowling looks to be bad ass, will buy that too

They just re-released RE4, but compatible for the Wii.  I am going to buy that like next week, best GC game ever, now with wii mote action!

Paper mario is okay, didn't get a chance to play a lot of it.


----------



## Tuffie

PS3 is teh ownage.

Kent.


----------



## kenpomaster

12-Gauge said:


> I was talking about the game I was playing, not ALL the Wii games. It's called Warioware and involves a series of pointless tasks like inflating ballons and tossing a stir fry. I'm sure most Wii games require a bit of skill but this one certainly does not. I've played it once and managed to do better than my friend who had been playing on it for weeks. Simply because I was good at shaking the controller quite fast. Where's the skill in that?



well if ur going to base ur opinion on games like that, then you should look at some of the stupid games for every console that has ever existed....granted nintendo has a few more of them, but thats because for a long time nintendo was for the younger kids...but now is for everyone...play the boxing game, if you  enjoy any sports at all, u'll love it just for the pure realism of the movements and not to mention the excercise.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> play the boxing game



I have. And yes, I did enjoy it. But i'm not going to judge a console based upon individual games. Be them particularly bad (Warioware) or particularly good (Boxing, Zelda). I want a console which has brilliant games acroos the board, not just one or two. Maybe developers will get their act together and release some more good games but until then I don't think that the Wii is worth the money (even if it is the cheapest next-gen console).


----------



## kenpomaster

12-Gauge said:


> I have. And yes, I did enjoy it. But i'm not going to judge a console based upon individual games. Be them particularly bad (Warioware) or particularly good (Boxing, Zelda). I want a console which has brilliant games acroos the board, not just one or two. Maybe developers will get their act together and release some more good games but until then I don't think that the Wii is worth the money (even if it is the cheapest next-gen console).



funny because i've played almost all of the games out for wii right now, and none (barring warioware, thank you, wife) are not fun to play...and even then warioware isnt "bad" per say, just not my type of game....when PS3 and 360 start coming out with games that arent just the same old crap then i'll get them...but come on, call of duty and madden are the same crap they've been, halo has NEVER been original, and great so they have F.E.A.R, last time i checked F.E.A.R. was already out and looks better on a good comp....

now if u want to look at stupid games, check out the up and coming "Super Rub a Dub"  http://ps3.ign.com/articles/781/781888p1.html

....until they give me something other than better graphics im not sold, my comp has better graphics than my wii, that doesnt mean its more fun, quite the contrary. And you can argue that PS3 has the motion sensor capabilities like the wii does, but until they actually use it it's a moot point


----------



## kenpomaster

12-Gauge said:


> I want a console which has brilliant games acroos the board, not just one or two.



Oh, and your going to be waiting for a long time, because like i said, they ALL have stupid games, It's your own fault (or possibly, that of a spouse or GF) that you played warioware, dont blame any console when the console has so many awesome games, PS3 has a lot of cool games, but do many of them bring anything NEW to the table? the answer to that question is, hands down, NO....almost EVERY Wii game brings something new, at least in game play, if not in other aspects as well


----------



## kenpomaster

kenpomaster said:


> halo has NEVER been original




just to defend this POV before someone tries to rip me to shreds....what does halo really have?

dual wielding=Goldeneye, Perfect Dark

Programable A.I.=Perfect Dark, Red Faction 2

Latent A.I.=Even on Legend its not that hard. Done far better in F.E.A.R.

online play=Quake, UT

Vehicles=A few of the 007 games

Large maps= Quake, UT2004

Lots of cool weapons=Ummmm, every good FPS ever made, all the way back to Duke Nukem

the only thing that was really original about it was the individual weapons themselves....and even then, the needler is about the only one that doesnt resemble weapons on a lot of other games

And everyone keep in mind that it took them 2 games, 2 friggin games to get this right....they already had examples for everything, they just didnt think through what they were trying to do....Halo 2 should have been a FREE Downloadable update, not a whole new game.

I love FPS, but halo isnt extraordinary for a single OR mulitplayer....single player choice: , Metroid's (Gamecube)F.E.A.R. (jumped a few times, especially when those stealth ninja's come out), multiplayer choice: so many to choose from, Red Faction 1 or 2, UT 2004, Goldeneye (N64), Goldeneye (Xbox), any of the Quakes


----------



## bigsaucybob

kenpomaster said:


> just to defend this POV before someone tries to rip me to shreds....what does halo really have?
> 
> dual wielding=Goldeneye, Perfect Dark
> 
> Programable A.I.=Perfect Dark, Red Faction 2
> 
> Latent A.I.=Even on Legend its not that hard. Done far better in F.E.A.R.
> 
> online play=Quake, UT
> 
> Vehicles=A few of the 007 games
> 
> Large maps= Quake, UT2004
> 
> Lots of cool weapons=Ummmm, every good FPS ever made, all the way back to Duke Nukem
> 
> the only thing that was really original about it was the individual weapons themselves....and even then, the needler is about the only one that doesnt resemble weapons on a lot of other games
> 
> And everyone keep in mind that it took them 2 games, 2 friggin games to get this right....they already had examples for everything, they just didnt think through what they were trying to do....Halo 2 should have been a FREE Downloadable update, not a whole new game.
> 
> I love FPS, but halo isnt extraordinary for a single OR mulitplayer....single player choice: , Metroid's (Gamecube)F.E.A.R. (jumped a few times, especially when those stealth ninja's come out), multiplayer choice: so many to choose from, Red Faction 1 or 2, UT 2004, Goldeneye (N64), Goldeneye (Xbox), any of the Quakes



HA, I am glad you have such a strong opinion of how bad Halo is. I think we can find about 3 people on the face of the planet that agree with you.

Halo 2, in the last 24 hours logged 591,376 matches. How crappy is that multiplayer, GOSH. 

O let me just get some quotes from Gamespot.com (they are a pretty popular game review website):



> Halo 2 is an exceptional shooter that frequently delivers thrilling, memorable, and *unique *moments in its online, co-op, and single-player modes.





> Halo 2, the long-awaited sequel to one of the most widely praised, most influential first-person shooters ever created, has a very tough act to follow.


 I think they are talkin about Halo: Combat evoloved ( or Bungies first change to "get it right")



> publisher Microsoft tallied more than 1.5 million Halo 2 preorders in the weeks leading up to the game's release


DAMN, 1.5 Million and Halo: Combat Evolved musta really sucked. 

Must I really get some more quotes, and some more reviews to prove why your an idiot?


----------



## kenpomaster

bigsaucybob said:


> HA, I am glad you have such a strong opinion of how bad Halo is. I think we can find about 3 people on the face of the planet that agree with you.
> 
> Halo 2, in the last 24 hours logged 591,376 matches. How crappy is that multiplayer, GOSH.
> 
> O let me just get some quotes from Gamespot.com (they are a pretty popular game review website):
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are talkin about Halo: Combat evoloved ( or Bungies first change to "get it right")
> 
> 
> DAMN, 1.5 Million and Halo: Combat Evolved musta really sucked.
> 
> Must I really get some more quotes, and some more reviews to prove why your an idiot?



well those 3 ppl would be correct, im pretty sure you could look at ANY game that had good sales and correlate that to either 1:good game, or 2: awesome PR.....now its not to say that halo cant be fun, but it didnt come with ANYTHING NEW, which was the point of wat i said....and any game u can beat in under 4 hours is a waste of money (everything up to legendary, which takes 7ish), rent it dont buy it, multiplayer is great because thats what they chose to pump more money in, and advertise, that doesnt make it better....we all know that commercials will cause everyone to buy crap because the general american consumer, that buys vid games, is not the smartest, nor the most game savvy and of course watches something like 3 1/2 hours of tv a day....so if u saturate television with halo commercials, ppl will buy.....y do u think games like warioware and mario party keep being produced?


----------



## kenpomaster

bigsaucybob said:


> DAMN, 1.5 Million and Halo: Combat Evolved musta really sucked.



and i also dont remember saying that the game sucked...your words not mine....im pretty sure i said i was never original....and then thoroughly proved my point by providing examples, thats what you do when you prove facts, site actual examples.

thank you, *takes a bow


----------



## kenpomaster

and did we really need to bring insults into this, come one, i never insulted you did i?


----------



## Archangel

kenpomaster said:


> just to defend this POV before someone tries to rip me to shreds....what does halo really have?
> 
> dual wielding=Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, *Halo*
> 
> Programable A.I.=Perfect Dark, Red Faction 2, *Halo*
> 
> Latent A.I.=Even on Legend its not that hard. Done far better in F.E.A.R. , *Halo*
> 
> online play=Quake, UT, *Halo*
> 
> Vehicles=A few of the 007 games, *Halo*
> 
> Large maps= Quake, UT2004, *Halo*
> 
> Lots of cool weapons=Ummmm, every good FPS ever made, all the way back to Duke Nukem, *Halo*



get my point?    If you are starting to generalize stuff that much..   you could jsut as good say that no fps after Wolf 3d is original anymore,  and from a certainl point of view that would be true too.
I mean, If an artist makes a painting, is it original?   I mean, its just paint on a piece of cloth, so how could it be?  
my point is, different people look different onto things.   so dont get offended if they dont see it your way, vice versa ofcourse. 

and yes.. I think Halo was quite different.. because i completely didnt care for fps games before that.. but I've played halo for over a year, and i gues for me that means something


----------



## kenpomaster

Archangel said:


> get my point?    If you are starting to generalize stuff that much..   you could jsut as good say that no fps after Wolf 3d is original anymore,  and from a certainl point of view that would be true too.
> I mean, If an artist makes a painting, is it original?   I mean, its just paint on a piece of cloth, so how could it be?
> my point is, different people look different onto things.   so dont get offended if they dont see it your way, vice versa ofcourse.
> 
> and yes.. I think Halo was quite different.. because i completely didnt care for fps games before that.. but I've played halo for over a year, and i gues for me that means something



well from that vantage point yes you would be correct....but since Wolf3d didnt have dual wield, or online play, or kick-a$$ multiplayer, then no it wouldnt be correct, i dont remember any games before goldeneye than incorporated dual wield with seperate weapons....but you do have a point, that is ONE thing original about HALO, it was pretty much the 1st game to incorporate all of those great features into one game...o wait, into 2 games, sorry...and once again, not saying it wasnt a fun game, but my original point if you read my previous posts was that many of the new PS3 and 360 games dont bring anything new other than better graphics, how many times do i really need to kill ze germans or save the world as masterchief, with the same controls and pretty much the same gameplay....i mite as well buy the older copy and have the same amount of fun.....originality is fun, plain and simple...thats why the wii has killed the other 2 in sales since it was released, its a new, more fun way to game and people intuitively know this.


----------



## kenpomaster

Oh, and i left out destoyable environments...which still isnt in halo....i wish they would add it, its been around for so long, and its so fun to be able to destroy your enemy even when he's behind  a concrete wall...cus let me tell you, in real life 8'' concrete doesnt stop bullets, even small caliber ones....so why shouldn't i be able to do some damage to someone with a rocket launcher just because he's behind a wall?

thank you for this fun and hilarious lesson red faction


----------



## bigsaucybob

kenpomaster said:


> and did we really need to bring insults into this, come one, i never insulted you did i?



You insulted Halo, which is the same as insulting me.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> Oh, and your going to be waiting for a long time, because like i said, they ALL have stupid games, It's your own fault (or possibly, that of a spouse or GF) that you played warioware, dont blame any console when the console has so many awesome games, PS3 has a lot of cool games, but do many of them bring anything NEW to the table? the answer to that question is, hands down, NO....almost EVERY Wii game brings something new, at least in game play, if not in other aspects as well



I guess i'm just the kind of person who picks up on the bad aspects of things even when there are a million good aspects staring me in the face. The only thing that is really stopping me from getting a next gen console is that i'm not just a skeptic but a cynic and a pescimist. Lol  Not a great combination. 



> You insulted Halo, which is the same as insulting me.



Did someone say F A N B O Y ?


----------



## bigsaucybob

12-Gauge said:


> Did someone say F A N B O Y ?



I didn't see it anywhere, but I'll make you feel better. I am a _fanboy_. And for all of my comments, besides the one you are refering to, I give evidence to back up my opinion.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> I am a fanboy. And for all of my comments, besides the one you are refering to, I give evidence to back up my opinion.



Fair enough. At least your not in denial like 99% of fanboys. I tell you what, i'll admit to some fanboyism also. I am a Half Life fanboy. For proof you will need to ask some guy at my school, whom I had never met before, and yet decided to explain the story of the ENTIRE Half Life universe including the G-Man, the combine invasion and the parallel storylines (Opposing Force, Blue Shift). He eventually responded with: "OMFG that game sounds so shit!". Suffice to say I was not amused. So there you have it. We are all fanboys for something or other.


----------



## bigsaucybob

12-Gauge said:


> So there you have it. We are all fanboys for something or other.



I was literally about to say the exact same thing.


----------



## grimxx

haha a lot of my friends are halo lovers but IMO i just think that since they arn't really into pc gaming which has alot better shooters than halo I think that halo is so popular because everyone can jsut have in and unlike other shooters such as Battlefield 2 on pc people would have to upgrade there computers and everything else unlike halo where you just buy a xbox and boom right there and no insults to the Halo its a pretty good game just not the best


----------



## Nutter

is the ps3 any good


----------



## Pck21

Nutter said:


> is the ps3 any good



Depends on who you ask. Personally I don't like mine because there are really no good games for it plus it's expensive. However you'll get different opinions from everyone. Try playing one first and see what you think.


----------



## Burgerbob

Nutter said:


> is the ps3 any good



Great graphics, cool possiblities... 
Huge price, games aren't so great yet...

It is up to you. I am personally a Wii and 360 fan, as i love the games for the Box and the Wii has me captivated, and the PS3 does neither for me. It is your choice.


----------



## tlarkin

looks like the ceo of sony entertainment just stepped down, seems the plunder of the PS3 finally caught up to him.

http://www.gamersreports.com/news/5532/ken-kutaragi-steps-down-from-his-position-at-sony/

If you don't know who this guy is, here are some awesome things he was quoted saying about the PS3, they are pretty funny:

http://www.ps3today.com/Blogs/JournalBlogView/hqs/blr_129.aspx

I think sony is falling apart.....I'm glad I got my Wii, still can't find them anywhere because they are still sold out everywhere.


----------



## Vigor

XBOX
More games than PS3
Popular FPS type games ( which I'd rather play on PC, for easier controls and less dizziness)

PS3
Less Games than PS3 (hopefully they will have more when time comes)
Popular Fighting type games
Blue-ray disk player!


----------



## 12-Gauge

This is an interesting article about the Wii:

http://wii.advancedmn.com/article.php?artid=9651

It doesn't reflect my personal opinion but it does raise a few valid points. Unfortunately i'm uncertain of the neutrality of the source since the website is called 'Xbox 360 fanboy'.


----------



## Pck21

I don't know about everyone else with a PS3 but I'm actually glad I bought one early because I have been checking out all the games coming out for it this summer and fall. We have Heavenly Sword, Assassin's Creed, Lair, GTA4, MGS4, The Darkness, Ninja Gaiden Sigma, Medal of Honor: Airborne, Hot Shots Golf 5, Haze, Unreal Tourney 3, and Star Wars: The Force Unleashed. Not a bad line up if you ask me. I hope they don't blow it.

Has anyone else played Ninja Gaiden Sigma on the PS Network? I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## tlarkin

i just traded in my ps2, my xbox, and my gamecube for a 360 premium and rainbow 6 vegas.  been playing live with my neighbor all day.  that game is so freaking awesome, and I have to say as a system microsoft did do a lot of things right.  The only downside is that I may have to install some crappy software on my PC to get the xbox to see all my digital music, but I haven't looked into it yet.

kinda bummed I gotta pay for the benefits of live, but I am using my free month right now.

it looks like my face plate is a bit off also, but everything works

anyways, everything is awesome out of the box.  rainbox six vegas is amazing, and the live play is awesome with 4 player terrorist hunts.  

I gotta go out and buy gears of war too

I still like my wii though, no doubt they both are good systems.  The wii is definitely more fun when I have friends over.


----------



## DCIScouts

As for the PS3, look at the numbers for the sales in the first 3 months.  They are actually higher than what the 360's sales were (by 50000 units) and they are also higher than the PS2 and PS1 during the same timeframe.  While you can easily say that compared to the Wii it's not doing well, and it's true that the Wii has sold more units, Sony has also produced more units that Nintendo, which is why you can find PS3s and you can't find Wiis.  So, don't be so quick to judge the PS3, and like Pck21 said, you gotta give the system some time to catch up with the games.  By Christmas this year there should be plenty of great games out that may have a much higher level of graphics than the 360.  

I am by no means saying that the PS3 is a better system, I'm just saying that there needs to be a little more time and thought put into the discussion before a winner is decided.  Every system has a downside, the PS3 doesn't have a great library yet and is expensive, the 360 is prone to the "red circle of death", the Wii doesn't have very good 3rd party support (Rayman is one of the few games that is good made by Ubi, a 3rd party developer).  So, it won't be probably another 2 or 3 years before a clear winner is declarable.

If anyone has the Game Informer magazine from Gamestop, it has a great set of small articles on a whole bunch of these type of articles. (June issue)


----------



## tlarkin

DCIScouts said:


> As for the PS3, look at the numbers for the sales in the first 3 months.  They are actually higher than what the 360's sales were (by 50000 units) and they are also higher than the PS2 and PS1 during the same timeframe.  While you can easily say that compared to the Wii it's not doing well, and it's true that the Wii has sold more units, Sony has also produced more units that Nintendo, which is why you can find PS3s and you can't find Wiis.  So, don't be so quick to judge the PS3, and like Pck21 said, you gotta give the system some time to catch up with the games.  By Christmas this year there should be plenty of great games out that may have a much higher level of graphics than the 360.
> 
> I am by no means saying that the PS3 is a better system, I'm just saying that there needs to be a little more time and thought put into the discussion before a winner is decided.  Every system has a downside, the PS3 doesn't have a great library yet and is expensive, the 360 is prone to the "red circle of death", the Wii doesn't have very good 3rd party support (Rayman is one of the few games that is good made by Ubi, a 3rd party developer).  So, it won't be probably another 2 or 3 years before a clear winner is declarable.
> 
> If anyone has the Game Informer magazine from Gamestop, it has a great set of small articles on a whole bunch of these type of articles. (June issue)



Well, yes of course there will be awesome games, but as for sales of the PS3, I think sony has BS'd a lot of what they are claiming.  I mean the CEO stepped down recently, probably to the PS3's launch failure.

Don't get me wrong, I will want a PS3 when Metal Gear Solid comes out for it, that game looks freaking sweet.  However, the 360, is a way better deal IMO.  The PS3 won't be worth it until it drops in price down to like 400 dollar range.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> I think sony has BS'd a lot of what they are claiming.



True, but they're not the only ones. Microsoft, for instance, are still saying that the 'red circles of death' are all isolated incidents and in no way caused by a single fault...yeah right. They just can't admit that they've got a problem on their hands. But yeah...Sony have BS'd quite a bit. And not just about sales figures. Saying that the PS3 is three times more powerful than the 360 is plain ludicrous. Having said that, Sony have fulfilled a few of their promises. For instance, the PS Network is really rather good, from what i've heard, easilly on par with Live. A year ago I would have bet money that it would have crashed and burned like Sony's previous attempt at online play. I just hope that they can pull even more out of the hat between now and christmas. Because if they don't, I can't see how they will catch up with the other consoles.


----------



## bluedishwasher

12-Gauge said:


> True, but they're not the only ones. Microsoft, for instance, are still saying that the 'red circles of death' are all isolated incidents and in no way caused by a single fault...yeah right. They just can't admit that they've got a problem on their hands.


the thing thats causing the red ring of death has been fixed in the elite system, its basically because when the console overheats the interior heats up, causing some of the solder on the joints of the pins to heat up and so they come lose and fall out, and they've fixed this by covering the chips etc with epoxy resin, it was only really the first gen 360's that were affected the oens you cna buy now don't do it as much.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> they've fixed this by covering the chips etc with epoxy resin



Sounds like a quick fix to me. Why didn't they do that in the first place?



> it was only really the first gen 360's that were affected the oens you cna buy now don't do it as much.



Here's a comparison shot of the interals for a regular 360 and an elite:
http://kotaku.com/gaming/xbox-360-elite/inside-the-xbox-360-elite-253983.php

Apart from the epoxy resin, they are nearly identical. 

I hear what you're saying, but, at the end of the day, it's a hardware fault and they're still using the same hardware! 

Out of all the reasons for not getting a 360, I would say that the biggest one is the failure rates. I mean, what good is a console which barely lasts a year or two (by which point the warranty has expired) before needing a replacement?


----------



## bigsaucybob

12-Gauge said:


> Sounds like a quick fix to me. Why didn't they do that in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison shot of the interals for a regular 360 and an elite:
> http://kotaku.com/gaming/xbox-360-elite/inside-the-xbox-360-elite-253983.php
> 
> Apart from the epoxy resin, they are nearly identical.
> 
> I hear what you're saying, but, at the end of the day, it's a hardware fault and they're still using the same hardware!
> 
> Out of all the reasons for not getting a 360, I would say that the biggest one is the failure rates. I mean, what good is a console which barely lasts a year or two (by which point the warranty has expired) before needing a replacement?



It seems like its a very small percentage of the users getting these problems. I have about 15-20 friends with Xbox 360s who have put them under some REALLY heavy loads and never had a problem.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> It seems like its a very small percentage of the users getting these problems. I have about 15-20 friends with Xbox 360s who have put them under some REALLY heavy loads and never had a problem.



Admittedly, I know many people with 360s and not one has mentioned a failure, but it still worries me none the less. It certainly put me off buying a 360 a few months back. Hopefully the problems are in the past.


----------



## bigsaucybob

12-Gauge said:


> Admittedly, I know many people with 360s and not one has mentioned a failure, but it still worries me none the less. It certainly put me off buying a 360 a few months back. Hopefully the problems are in the past.



I see what your saying, I had the same issue. My fix, I bought the 2 year product replacement plan from Best Buy. It might be an extra $50 dollars, but it was well worth it. My 360 was making a funny noise, brought it in, and I got a brand new 360 no questions asked.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

My 360 died a week or so ago. I'm currently waiting on my new one to arrive from Microsoft. It should hopefully be here by the end of this upcoming week. 

http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h9/monkeysims/?action=view&current=zeusss004.flv

I got the 3 red lights 

R.I.P. 11/10/06-5/15/07


----------



## Pck21

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> My 360 died a week or so ago. I'm currently waiting on my new one to arrive from Microsoft. It should hopefully be here by the end of this upcoming week.
> 
> http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h9/monkeysims/?action=view&current=zeusss004.flv
> 
> I got the 3 red lights
> 
> R.I.P. 11/10/06-5/15/07



Man I'm THIS close to buying an Elite and trading in my current 360.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> Man I'm THIS close to buying an Elite and trading in my current 360.



Do you really think it's worth the time, money and effort for such a minimal upgrade? Just go to your local B&Q or whatever and buy a 300ml can of black spray paint. Job done


----------



## bigsaucybob

12-Gauge said:


> Do you really think it's worth the time, money and effort for such a minimal upgrade? Just go to your local B&Q or whatever and buy a 300ml can of black spray paint. Job done



Then figure out a way to add HDMI to your Xbox 360 Premium and spend $180 for the 120GB HDD. Then it's "job done".


----------



## 12-Gauge

> Then figure out a way to add HDMI to your Xbox 360 Premium



HDMI is useless on a 360 anyway. Unless you have a 60" HDTV the difference in picture quality will be minimal.



> spend $180 for the 120GB HDD



I can't imagine why anyone would need 120GB.

As you can tell, i'm not a huge fan of the 'Elite' 
Read these articles if your thinking of getting an Elite, they might make you think twice: 

http://360.advancedmn.com/article.php?artid=10072

http://www.trustedreviews.com/editorial/2007/04/08/Not-So-Elite/p1


----------



## Pck21

12-Gauge said:


> HDMI is useless on a 360 anyway. Unless you have a 60" HDTV the difference in picture quality will be minimal.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why anyone would need 120GB.
> 
> As you can tell, i'm not a huge fan of the 'Elite'
> Read these articles if your thinking of getting an Elite, they might make you think twice:
> 
> http://360.advancedmn.com/article.php?artid=10072
> 
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/editorial/2007/04/08/Not-So-Elite/p1



Wow thank you 12-gauge for those eye opening articles. After reading them just now, which I encourage anyone and everyone considering an Elite to read, it made me sick to see what the "Elite" really is and now I;m glad I didn't buy one. I have been pissed off since it was released and now I could care less. I'm liking my PS3 more and more now actually...


----------



## 12-Gauge

> Wow thank you 12-gauge for those eye opening articles.



No need to thank me. I'm just happy that you came to your own conclusion about the so-called 'Elite'.

P.S. For those who can't be bothered to read the articles (they are a bit wordy and there is a lot of waffle) the main points brought up were:

- "_This new version is nothing more than necessary changes being price-gouged from those who would like these features. Black casing and accessories, a bigger hard drive, and the inclusion of an HDMI port and cable do not justify a $479 price tag_"

- "_Upon doing a little bit of searching, I found a 120GB notebook drive (the same kind used in the Xbox 360) for $79. You’ll notice that the price is literally less than half of what Microsoft is charging for basically the same thing._"

-"_They still haven’t implemented a new 65nm chipset that would almost certainly make the hardware more reliable and less prone to failure._"

-“_Who is Microsoft trying to appeal to with the Xbox 360 Elite?” Did you figure it out? The answer is “idiots_” [His words, not mine]

-"_It’s a standard Xbox 360 that’s had a lick of rather ugly paint, a bigger drive and an HDMI port hacked onto it.Not to mention the fact that the HDMI port is not 1.3 compliant_"


----------



## bigsaucybob

I am not defending the Elite. But if I was a PS3 fan boy and I had a website to complain on, it would look the same as those articles. 

And you would be surprised how many people could use a 120GB HDD, and I will say what I have said again:

Coming out soon is Xbox's IPTV, which allows users to stream live television through the internet and use their 360 as a DVR basically. So filling up the 120GB with TV shows, demos, movies, games, pictures, music, and files wont be that hard.


----------



## striker

I still like the white look for the 360 better than the black. And I won't be getting an Elite, and it's not because of the articles. I have no need for a 120 GB, and I don't have a HDTV yet. I heard that the ps3 is doing something similar, but I'm not for sure.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> I am not defending the Elite. But if I was a PS3 fan boy and I had a website to complain on, it would look the same as those articles.



If you are skeptical of their neutrality, it is worth remembering that the first one was from a site called "Xbox 360 Advanced Media Network" which would seem to suggest that they are unlikely to be Sony fanboys. As for the other one, well, i've always found trustedreviews.com to be very informative and certainly not biased.


----------



## bigsaucybob

12-Gauge said:


> If you are skeptical of their neutrality, it is worth remembering that the first one was from a site called "Xbox 360 Advanced Media Network" which would seem to suggest that they are unlikely to be Sony fanboys. As for the other one, well, i've always found trustedreviews.com to be very informative and certainly not biased.



Ha, I didn't even see that. Well trust me, I am no fan of the Elite YET. I think that with a few new updates, and some new features, such as IPTV, it will be a system worthy of its upgraded price.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> I think that with a few new updates, and some new features, such as IPTV, it will be a system worthy of its upgraded price.



Agreed. Although I would much prefer if Microsoft simply created a whole new console rather than continously changing the original in small increments. They need to think about adding something that is really worthwhile like a built-in HD-DVD player rather than just little things.


----------



## bigsaucybob

12-Gauge said:


> Agreed. Although I would much prefer if Microsoft simply created a whole new console rather than continously changing the original in small increments. They need to think about adding something that is really worthwhile like a built-in HD-DVD player rather than just little things.



I feel the same way, if they had added HD-DVD and Wi-Fi plus all the other new features and made it even $550, I would have considered purchasing one.


----------



## DCIScouts

Microsoft's ridiculously high price on it's accessories for the XBox 360 is going to kill it in the long run.  The PS3 has it beat on many fronts, an already included next-gen drive, more reliable hardware (at least to this point), what you'd think to be a common add-on these days in built-in Wi-Fi (which the Wii has also...) and others.  Like the one article stated, $180 for a 120GB hard drive is what you should have been paying 2 years ago, not today.  Furthermore, $100 for a Wi-Fi card ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!  Now MS is trying to charge people for PC gaming on-line (read June's Game Informer).  This just sounds like symptoms of a company that knows it's day are numbered.  Not being innovative and not coming up with any ideas yourself will eventually catch up with you...


----------



## tlarkin

DCIScouts said:


> Microsoft's ridiculously high price on it's accessories for the XBox 360 is going to kill it in the long run.  The PS3 has it beat on many fronts, an already included next-gen drive, more reliable hardware (at least to this point), what you'd think to be a common add-on these days in built-in Wi-Fi (which the Wii has also...) and others.  Like the one article stated, $180 for a 120GB hard drive is what you should have been paying 2 years ago, not today.  Furthermore, $100 for a Wi-Fi card ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!  Now MS is trying to charge people for PC gaming on-line (read June's Game Informer).  This just sounds like symptoms of a company that knows it's day are numbered.  Not being innovative and not coming up with any ideas yourself will eventually catch up with you...



actually the wifi card is a wireless bridge, which arguably $100 is about standard what you will pay for one if you were to buy the same piece of hardware for a computer.  I don't think its over priced.  You have to bridge the connection because all that is available is an ethernet port.  Look up wifi ethernet bridges, I have installed them before for clients and cheapest I ever found was usually around $70.00, which those actually work with xbox and xbox360 as well.  You don't have to buy the xbox version.

The funny thing is, at my local gamestop their PS3 demo was dead after a day or so of usage on display.  Fitting a server product into a shoe box is not my idea of a great product.  Also, forcing this onto the consumer when it is not needed by using high specs just shows me how dumb consumers really are.  

I went to nebraska furniture mart the other day and looked at all the high spec, high def equipment.  I saw LCD HD, DLP, Blu Ray, HD DVD, HDMI, High end projectors, etc.  None of them had a regular old DVD player up and running to compare.  In all honesty the only time I could tell the difference in picture quality is probably with true black.  When comparing blu ray to HD DVD there is absolutely no difference anyone can tell by the naked eye.

I am almost certain that xbox will charge more fees for online play when they release WoW and other type MMO games which require a monthly subscription fee anyways.  xbox live is still the most robust online console network I have ever played on.

The wifi thing should have been thought of, and they should have built in a cheap 802.11G card into the 360's logic board I agree.  however, the 360 has been out for some time now, and wireless is more of the standard now than it was then.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> The wifi thing should have been thought of, and they should have built in a cheap 802.11G card into the 360's logic board I agree. however, the 360 has been out for some time now, and wireless is more of the standard now than it was then.



I totally agree. But to make the mistake twice (not have wifi in the premium 360 and then to leave it out _again _ in the elite) is unforgivable from a company like Microsoft.


----------



## DCIScouts

Hmm..., good point about the Wi-Fi bridge cost, but I will say that the 360 was released a year and a half ago, at which point, built-in Wi-Fi had been a standard for approximately 6 months on any price of laptop, and was an option for a good period of time before that (don't remember exactly how long).  While I understand that this is a console and not a laptop, the principal and technology is pretty much the same.  Plus, I still say that the price for the extra hard drives is ridiculous.

On a separate note, XBox Live is a great network and has been a great feature of the XBox, however I have 2 concerns with that as well.  First, Microsoft allows next to no free content on Live, in fact, many developers have wanted to offer free map packs and other content on Live, but MS has told them that they have to charge a minimum of $5 per download.  Additionally, this is more related to PC, but I'm really hoping that MS is not able to go through with their plans to charge people for online PC gaming.  It has been free for about 15-20 years, and there should be no reason why it should change now, just because MS wants to charge people for it.


----------



## bigsaucybob

DCIScouts said:


> On a separate note, XBox Live is a great network and has been a great feature of the XBox, however I have 2 concerns with that as well.  First, Microsoft allows next to no free content on Live, in fact, many developers have wanted to offer free map packs and other content on Live, but MS has told them that they have to charge a minimum of $5 per download.



You obviously don't subscribe to Xbox Live, there is PLENTY of free content. There are free themes, free gamer pictures, free videos, and free maps. While probably the majority is not free, I have gotten at least 15 free themes on Xbox Live. A few weeks ago (maybe even a few months) some maps for Gears of War were released for free, Halo 2 maps are usually released for a fee but if you wait a little while they are free. All demos are free, there is plenty of free content.


----------



## Hillsdale

dragon2309 said:


> so, have they fixed the glitchy graphics and overheating problems yet.... or was that national manufacturer recall on hundreds of thousands of units just for fun....



Glitchy graphics? ahaha, you must know what your talking about!


i pick the 360


----------



## tlarkin

bigsaucybob said:


> You obviously don't subscribe to Xbox Live, there is PLENTY of free content. There are free themes, free gamer pictures, free videos, and free maps. While probably the majority is not free, I have gotten at least 15 free themes on Xbox Live. A few weeks ago (maybe even a few months) some maps for Gears of War were released for free, Halo 2 maps are usually released for a fee but if you wait a little while they are free. All demos are free, there is plenty of free content.



I am new to xbox 360 and xbox live and I just got my 360 recently.  The only game I own is Rainbow 6 vegas (which totally rules the earth btw) and when I went to download some of the extra content for the game, anything worth while was pay for content.

I have to agree with DCI that my initial experience after forking over a yearly fee for a pay for service of xbox live left some things to be desired.  I am sure some game developers will be more generous, and I was lent crack down so I can download the Halo 3 beta, and I will try to do that this weekend probably, but I think things like extra maps and what not should be free.  I also would love to see an open source type community where players can make and upload their own content and other users can download that content.  custom skins, maps, etc for all games.

Don't get me wrong, I think the overall experience of xbox live is awesome.  Little kids cursing like sailors and the most ghetto or red neck people online telling me how to virtually kill terrorists is priceless, but I think it lacks some content and since I am paying for a service I do expect more.


----------



## DCIScouts

bigsaucybob said:


> There are free themes, free gamer pictures, free videos, and free maps. While probably the majority is not free, I have gotten at least 15 free themes on Xbox Live. All demos are free, there is plenty of free content.





tlarkin said:


> The only game I own is Rainbow 6 vegas (which totally rules the earth btw) and when I went to download some of the extra content for the game, anything worth while was pay for content.
> 
> I have to agree with DCI that my initial experience after *forking over a yearly fee for a pay for service* of xbox live left some things to be desired.  *I am sure some game developers will be more generous*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think the overall experience of xbox live is awesome.  Little kids cursing like sailors and the most ghetto or red neck people online telling me how to virtually kill terrorists is priceless, but I think it lacks some content and since I am paying for a service I do expect more.



Those are exactly the things I was trying to say, tlarkin.  I would expect that if you are paying for access to a community like that, that there would be certain things like maps and such that would be a free download.  But, I guess that's to be expected from MS, the day that they just give away stuff that isn't in their interest we should really be worried... 

I also agree that the experience for playing with the unique characters that you find online is also just plain amusing.


----------



## jjsevdt

On that, there's an article in Game informer that said game developers wanted to off er maps and add-ons for free, but MS told the company the had to charge for it.  It's not on the developers, they're trying.  Go to DADDY MS himself.


----------



## TJGoSurf

Here is the entire article I am going to pull some quotes from.




> It's not unusual for a new game console to sell out during its pre-Christmas introduction, only to see sales dwindle come January. But six months after the Wii's launch, sales are accelerating. Nintendo sold 360,000 boxes in the U.S. in April, 100,000 more than in March. That's two Wiis for every Xbox 360 and four for every PlayStation3.



This may not seem important yet, but it shows there are selling lots of consoles.



> While Sony (Charts) and Microsoft (Charts, Fortune 500) lose money on hardware in hopes of seeding the market with their consoles, analysts say Nintendo makes about $50 on every unit.





> He's got a good pitch: Because the Wii isn't high-def, a game can cost as little as $5 million to develop, compared with up to $20 million for the PS3.



That is quite a difference. And in 5 years there will be an upgrade to HD when the parts become cheap and available. The current Wii uses a 786mhz processor. I have had countless people over who ask how much this thing costs? And they look at me like I am insane when I say $250.

Please don't look at me like I want Nintendo to be the only video game system, that would be far worse than having to play Superman 64 again. I like healthy competition.

My problems with the current consoles are:

Wii
-Competitive online play, I want to strangle someone online in Manhunt 2, or spin out a friend in Ukraine with Excite Truck, or smite Miyamoto in Smash Bros. Brawl all from the comfort of my couch.
-Currently lack of games

PS3
-High price
-No vibration? Just pay the lawsuit and move on Sony
-I am placing alot of blame on Sony for their other stubbornness, memory sticks anyone?
-Seems to copy Nintendo on every innovative idea, I understand everyone copies each other, but just come out and say, "hey those nintendo dudes had a good idea, it will work well for us." But it will never happen.
-Can we get something besides black?
-Need better online support

360
-Charging for everything on Xbox live? Come on now.
-Needs better games. I think of the 360 and the only thing that comes to mind is Halo 3. After a few minutes Forza pops into mind, but after that I have no idea what games they have.

I will be buying either a PS3 or 360 in the fall, depending on the price cuts and which one I can buy more HD pr0n for.


----------



## 12-Gauge

Here's an interesting fact that I just read in the paper. The ratio for the sales of   PS3s, 360s and Wiis is about *1 : 2 : 4* respectively. However, many people mistakingly believe that these figures are directly proportional to how much money the companies make from console sales i.e. some believe that if Sony made $1million from selling PS3s then Wii would have made $4million. This is not true. 
If you take in to account the price of each console, aswell as the amount of profit or loss that the company has to deal with, it becomes apparent that Nintendo aren't making nearly as much money from the Wii as some have come to believe. The overall ratio of money generated from next-gen console sales (income not profit) was quoted at about *1 : 1.5 : 2.5*. If we believe these figures to be accurate it would mean that for every $1million Sony generates from selling PS3s, Nintendo make about $2.5million. It's hardly surprising considering the amount of interest in the console, but it's still important to get your facts and figures right, rather than making wild claims.


----------



## TJGoSurf

I dont know why the link wasnt included in my post, but it was pulled from CNN money. So if you want to accuse them of wild claims go for it, but I would have to see your figures. 

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2007/06/11/100083454/index.htm

Now I would like to see your evidence, or should I go ahead and accuse you of making wild claims?


----------



## 12-Gauge

Hear me out TJGoSurf. I never said that _your _ figures were wild claims. On the contrary, your input has been purely factual. What I meant was that people, in general, shouldn't always take things at face value. I was trying to explain how information can be misleading by using the example of consoles sold compared to money generated from console sales (which are, ofcourse different things but are sometimes confused as being directly proportional).
In fact, I'm not quite sure why you think that I am accusing you of inaccuracy. My data actually supports your data quite well.


----------



## tlarkin

nintendo actually makes profit off their console where as microsoft and sony are losing money, so add that in to account.  Nintendo is not only out selling them, but at the same time generating more revenue.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I'm patiently awaiting the UPS truck, my replacement 360 should arrive today.....hopefully.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> nintendo actually makes profit off their console where as microsoft and sony are losing money, so add that in to account.



I think it has been taking into account. I did some calculations myself to see if they were plausable and they seemed to check out, but then again, i'd probably trust CNN Money more than the Sunday Times 

Edit: I just cracked out the calculator and it appears that you were right tlarkin, they don't take into account profit or loss after all, just the price of the console.


----------



## Pck21

tlarkin said:


> nintendo actually makes profit off their console where as microsoft and sony are losing money, so add that in to account.  Nintendo is not only out selling them, but at the same time generating more revenue.



Completely true. Microsoft and Sony are charging more for games, $10 higher than Nintendo's Wii actually, because that's how they are trying to break even and then start turning a profit. Sony and Microsoft will not make as much money in games as Nintendo in the end because Microsoft and Sony have limited first party titles while Nintendo has been pumping out first party titles since launch and therefore cutting costs, turning a profit from the start, and selling consoles consoles and games hand over fist.

This was Nintendo's "make or break" console, IMO, after the Gamecube did so poorly. The Wii HAD to sell for a profit for Nintendo to steal some of the lime light from Sony and Microsoft. Sure the hardware isn't as flashy as the other consoles but Nintendo has done what Microsoft and Sony have not done since the launch of all of their consoles and that's sell to people who don't normally play video games. My gf, who hates games, bought a Wii and plays it non stop, like I do with my 360 and PS3. There are stories of retirement homes buying 3 or more Wii's because residents love to play the Wii Sports bowling game. Microsoft and Sony has never done that and that's why they will ALWAYS trail behind Nintendo until their new consoles are launched in another 5-7 years. Anyone else agree?


----------



## 12-Gauge

> Anyone else agree?



To some extent yes. On the one hand, you're right, Nintendo's Wii has certainly done something amazing and paved the way for a new era of gaming. However, I disagree with your point that Microsoft and Sony will "ALWAYS" trail behind Microsoft. I mean, how can you call 10 million 360s sold "trailing behind???


----------



## TJGoSurf

Take a step back and look at thru some of our eyes, there are some of us who have played video games for 20 some even 30 years. There are only so many times I can press up down up down left right left right...before I start to get bored with it. There is nothing revolutionary left for me. And it almost sounds stupid to say it, but it works. "Ok we are going to take a boxing game, but instead of mashing buttons we want you to move your fists as if you were really boxing." or "We know you love DBZ but what if you really had to move your arms and fists for a kamehameha?"  It is just like a DS, these things have been out for quite awhile, when I first heard it, saw it, even played it at walmart it just seemed weird to me. But I finally bought one and the fact that I am that more involved with it makes it more fun.

As for the Sony vs Microsoft, they have yet to turn a profit on their xbox division. While I have no hard evidence of Sony, I hope they have.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> As for the Sony vs Microsoft, they have yet to turn a profit on their xbox division.



Yeah, I heard about that too. It's surprising that even with all of their millions of consoles being sold, they are both still in the red.


----------



## Pck21

12-Gauge said:


> To some extent yes. On the one hand, you're right, Nintendo's Wii has certainly done something amazing and paved the way for a new era of gaming. However, I disagree with your point that Microsoft and Sony will "ALWAYS" trail behind Microsoft. I mean, how can you call 10 million 360s sold "trailing behind???



I can respect that. Like I said, it's only my opinion, and I don't consider myself right or wrong. I just wanted to put my thoughts out there.

You're right I don't think the 360 itself is trailing in sales, but the gaming department at Microsoft as a whole is trailing. Now I don't have exact "proof" of that, but as far I as I'm aware, Microsoft has not made a profit off it's Xbox and Xbox 360 consoles since both launches. It doesn't mean they didn't turn a profit from games, but both consoles were/are sold at a loss.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Pck21 said:


> I can respect that. Like I said, it's only my opinion, and I don't consider myself right or wrong. I just wanted to put my thoughts out there.
> 
> You're right I don't think the 360 itself is trailing in sales, but the gaming department at Microsoft as a whole is trailing. Now I don't have exact "proof" of that, but as far I as I'm aware, Microsoft has not made a profit off it's Xbox and Xbox 360 consoles since both launches. It doesn't mean they didn't turn a profit from games, but both consoles were/are sold at a loss.



Your right, and its the same with the PS3. The only console that sells for more than its actually worth is the Wii. MS and Sony loose a substantial amount of money on each console they sell.


----------



## tlarkin

TJGoSurf said:


> Take a step back and look at thru some of our eyes, there are some of us who have played video games for 20 some even 30 years. There are only so many times I can press up down up down left right left right...before I start to get bored with it. There is nothing revolutionary left for me. And it almost sounds stupid to say it, but it works. "Ok we are going to take a boxing game, but instead of mashing buttons we want you to move your fists as if you were really boxing." or "We know you love DBZ but what if you really had to move your arms and fists for a kamehameha?"  It is just like a DS, these things have been out for quite awhile, when I first heard it, saw it, even played it at walmart it just seemed weird to me. But I finally bought one and the fact that I am that more involved with it makes it more fun.
> 
> As for the Sony vs Microsoft, they have yet to turn a profit on their xbox division. While I have no hard evidence of Sony, I hope they have.



Yup, I had the original NES when it first came out in 1985 or 84...I also had an atari before that.  To me gaming isn't all about realistic graphics.  I can't tell you how many times I have played an awesome state of the art 3D shooter game through once and then deleted it off my computer not to touch it again.  It is utilimately all about game play.  

Some of the best games I have ever played in my entire life are not the most high tech, and I still play them to this day and love them every time I play them.

Mario
Mario Kart 64 - best version of mario kart
Fallout 1 & 2 - possibly the best games ever made for PC
StarCraft - yeah played that for 1000s of hours...
Duke Nukem - ya that game was aswesome as a kid
zelda - all of them rule
Contra - yeah well it rules

There are others but I'll stop there.  Its not about graphics and technology all the time, its about replay value.  There are no PS3 or 360 games that I have played that give me a classic feel.  None of them give me the replay feel that I will own the game forever.  Don't get me wrong, I think the 360 has some bad ass games, but I think nintendo did it smart.  Zelda is so awesome on the wii.  I mean I can play the fishing mini game by itself.  Wii bowling is such a fun game to play when you got people over.  I can't tell you how many times before or after we go out to the bars on the weekends we play some wii bowling with friends.  New Brunswick bowling should be even greater considering how basic wii bowling is.  Then again, when games get too complicated they lose their luster for me.  I don't really like modern sports games because I don't have time to sit down and train my team for an hour to build my franchise.  I just want to play a regular old season like in techmo bowl.  I also don't want to hit 3 combinations of buttons to pass or throw or whatever.  

Said it before and I'll say it one more time.  Sony and MS concentrate on next gen so much they miss the fun part of video games.  Nintendo concentrates on the fun part.  I don't even own a HD TV.  I don't have cable, I don't even watch TV.  So, there is really no point in my buying an awesome TV.  I hate tv shows except for a select few, and I don't like watching TV all day.  I'd rather read or go out and do something.  So the high technology is not a huge deal to me anymore.  Plus how many people have all of that and desire Blu Ray or HD DVD.  My neighbor just got HD DVD and it doesn't look any better on his HD DLP 50" TV than it does on my 30" CRT TV with a regular DVD on componet cables.  When I go to best buy or nebraska furniture mart and compare blu ray to hd dvd side by side they look the same to me as well.  I think people just want to buy it for status and the sake of having it, and most of them don't understand the technologies or technology in general and its marketed like your old technology is obsolete but its really not.  No one utilizes the new technology.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> Said it before and I'll say it one more time. Sony and MS concentrate on next gen so much they miss the fun part of video games. Nintendo concentrates on the fun part.



With a few exeptions. The guys behind Red Steel, for instance, focused entirely on the control interface and, in doing so, forgot to make it next-gen OR fun. But, as I said, that is an exeption.



> I think people just want to buy it for status and the sake of having it



I totally agree . A friend of mine said that he was saving up for a HD-DVD player but then told me that he doesn't watch very many films! Lol, the only DVD he had was the Lord of the Rings...that's it. He was seriously considering spending £800 on something that he would probably never use!


----------



## TJGoSurf

Currently I have a DVD player that upscales to 720 or 1080. It looks alot better than my analog cable signal, I am thinking about digital but not HD, they only offer a few channels in HD. But then I also own maybe 80 dvd movies, and quite a few dvd collections(simpsons, star trek).


----------



## 12-Gauge

> Currently I have a DVD player that upscales to 720 or *1080*.



Is that 1080i or 1080p???


----------



## tlarkin

interesting read

http://biz.gamedaily.com/industry/feature/?id=16367&ncid=AOLGAM000500000000004


----------



## 12-Gauge

> interesting read
> 
> http://biz.gamedaily.com/industry/fe...00500000000004



Lol. I read about that too. Sony got owned!


----------



## TJGoSurf

I wonder if guys who buy the 360 in Japan are like me who bought a gamecube in the usa? 



> Others, however, do not believe that even a $100 price cut would make a major difference in Sony's PS3 sales numbers.



$200 price cut and they won't be able to keep them on the shelves.


----------



## kof2000

if i can only find a wii for 250 and in stock lmao...


----------



## eric92park

Well, Wii of course Pwned Sony's PS3 because of its creativity and price...  Wii also, I believe, makes money when each console is sold, and I think PS3 rather loose money when a system is sold... If you go to Costco or whole lot resellers, they have overstocked ps3...


----------



## eric92park

kof2000 said:


> if i can only find a wii for 250 and in stock lmao...



http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=1036625
only 100 bucks??


----------



## tlarkin

man wii's come in all the time find out when the stores get their drop shipments and show up when they get shipped.  That is how all my friends got them.


----------



## TJGoSurf

You can also get one at the Nintendo store in NYC. It gets shipments every night.


----------



## kof2000

over here stores are selling them in packages cost around 400 - 500 dolalrs


----------



## tlarkin

so much for any PS3 exclusives on assassins creed

http://kotaku.com/gaming/breaking/assassins-creed-hits-this-nov-266779.php


----------



## 12-Gauge

> so much for any PS3 exclusives on assassins creed



It was never a PS3 exclusive. The developers just said that they hadn't decided on the platforms yet.

Edit: Do you mean the game or exclusive content within the game???


----------



## Pck21

Hey does anybody have Oblivion for PS3 or 360? I'm thinking about getting it for my PS3 but I hated Morrowind and I'm not a big fan of RPG's. I've heard that it's an epic and wonderful game to get even if you don't like RPG's. What do you all think?


----------



## 12-Gauge

> Hey does anybody have Oblivion for PS3 or 360? I'm thinking about getting it for my PS3 but I hated Morrowind and I'm not a big fan of RPG's. I've heard that it's an epic and wonderful game to get even if you don't like RPG's. What do you all think?



I am not a fan of fantasy RPGs either, which is exactly why I didn't buy oblivion. But now everyone is telling me that I missed out so it must be pretty sweet.


----------



## Pck21

12-Gauge said:


> I am not a fan of fantasy RPGs either, which is exactly why I didn't buy oblivion. But now everyone is telling me that I missed out so it must be pretty sweet.



That's the exact same position I'm in. I've had a ton of people ask me if I have Oblivion and I keep telling them that I tried Morrowind and hated it but they tell me that Oblivion is different. I'm about 2 minutes away from buying it to see what all the fuss is about but I'm still having reservations about it.


----------



## tlarkin

oblivion is okay i have it on my PC.  Its fun but in all honesty I think it loses interest about half way thorugh the game.  First person hack n slash + rpg + action don't mix that well in my opinion.


----------



## Pck21

tlarkin said:


> oblivion is okay i have it on my PC.  Its fun but in all honesty I think it loses interest about half way thorugh the game.  First person hack n slash + rpg + action don't mix that well in my opinion.



Yea that's why I didn't like Morrowind. I got bored only a few hours into the game and put it away and I haven't played it since. I'm not a Final Fantasy fan or an RPG fan for that matter but by the looks of it, this game could be different. Maybe I'll wait for it to drop in price in the coming months.


----------



## tlarkin

go rent it for the 360


----------



## Pck21

tlarkin said:


> go rent it for the 360



I just might do that actually. I was looking to play it on the PS3 because of space reasons but it's all the same.


----------



## TJGoSurf

I know alot of people said they wanted wii's but if I had some would anyone be willing to buy them? What I pay + shipping? I run across them all the time for some reason, and I would much rather them goto people that want to play instead of gougers.


----------



## Pck21

Well it happened last night....I got the "Red Ring of Death" on my 360. They are sending me a box to send it back for repair. Apparently my warrenty is up in 2 weeks...lucky me.


----------



## 12-Gauge

Speaking of the 'Red Ring of Death', here's an interview with Xbox 360 hardware exec. Todd Holmdahl: 

http://blogs.mercurynews.com/aei/20...guy_at_microsoft_about_xbox_360_failures.html

He is basically prompted to own up to the whole overheating issue but instead decides to avoid the question all together and rambles on about how great the 360 is. Scroll down to the comments at the bottom if you want to know the reality of the situation. The truth is the 'Red Rings of Death' are just as common today as they were at launch.

This could be why: http://www.gwn.com/news/story.php/id/13140/Xbox_360_Failures_Explained.html


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Pck21 said:


> Well it happened last night....I got the "Red Ring of Death" on my 360. They are sending me a box to send it back for repair. Apparently my warrenty is up in 2 weeks...lucky me.



At least it died now instead of in a few weeks. You would've had to shell out $140 bucks to get it fixed.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> You would've had to shell out $140 bucks to get it fixed.



Or to get a refurb which breaks again in a matter of months. The swines


----------



## Pck21

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> At least it died now instead of in a few weeks. You would've had to shell out $140 bucks to get it fixed.



Yea that's what the guy told me! I could not believe it. I'm really kicking myself now because I could have had an Xbox 360 Elite for $230 with my 360 Premium trade in. Sure it would have been the Elite but at least it would have extended my warranty...kind of. I still might trade up if they give me a refurb.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Pck21 said:


> Yea that's what the guy told me! I could not believe it. I'm really kicking myself now because I could have had an Xbox 360 Elite for $230 with my 360 Premium trade in. Sure it would have been the Elite but at least it would have extended my warranty...kind of. I still might trade up if they give me a refurb.



I went through the whole process about a month ago. You'll most likely (99% chance) get a refurbished console back. My "new" console I have now (which I received like 2 weeks ago) is working alright I guess. It was acting up for a few days but its fine now. It was a long 3 weeks with out my baby...


----------



## The_Beast

PS3 for me


----------



## Pck21

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> I went through the whole process about a month ago. You'll most likely (99% chance) get a refurbished console back. My "new" console I have now (which I received like 2 weeks ago) is working alright I guess. It was acting up for a few days but its fine now. It was a long 3 weeks with out my baby...



Yea it's really getting on my nerves because even though I have a PS3 and a Wii, all of my friends play on Xbox Live which is the reason why I got the thing in the first place. I'm worried that when I get my console back, refurbished or not, that it's going to break again and because my warranty is expiring this week, they are going to make me pay $140 to fix it. I will certainly not do that.

Here's what I'm planning on doing and maybe everyone can give me some feedback because I'm at a breaking point right now...

I am thinking about buying a "Core" 360 brand new for $300 and just add my existing hdd, wireless controller, and component cables to it (like my premium had before) and then trade in my "old" console when I receive it to like an EB Games or GameStop so I can then get a game or two, like Halo 3 and COD 4 which I already reserved, with my trade in cash. Does anybody else think this is a good idea? That way I get a brand new system, new warranty, and get a game or two for "free" with the trade in of my console.

Thoughts? Comments? Questions? Anything would be helpful!

Dave


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Pck21 said:


> Yea it's really getting on my nerves because even though I have a PS3 and a Wii, all of my friends play on Xbox Live which is the reason why I got the thing in the first place. I'm worried that when I get my console back, refurbished or not, that it's going to break again and because my warranty is expiring this week, they are going to make me pay $140 to fix it. I will certainly not do that.
> 
> Here's what I'm planning on doing and maybe everyone can give me some feedback because I'm at a breaking point right now...
> 
> I am thinking about buying a "Core" 360 brand new for $300 and just add my existing hdd, wireless controller, and component cables to it (like my premium had before) and then trade in my "old" console when I receive it to like an EB Games or GameStop so I can then get a game or two, like Halo 3 and COD 4 which I already reserved, with my trade in cash. Does anybody else think this is a good idea? That way I get a brand new system, new warranty, and get a game or two for "free" with the trade in of my console.
> 
> Thoughts? Comments? Questions? Anything would be helpful!
> 
> Dave



As far as I know, when you get your refurbished console back from Microsoft, you get a brand new one-year warranty. Post back the price that Gamestop will give you for your console on trade-in please.


----------



## Pck21

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> As far as I know, when you get your refurbished console back from Microsoft, you get a brand new one-year warranty. Post back the price that Gamestop will give you for your console on trade-in please.



Actually they do not update the warranty as I have been told. I asked the Microsoft rep what the warranty would be on the replacement console or the repair of the console and he told me the original warranty and a purchased extended warranty would be honored.

I just called EB Games and the guy told me that he would give me $150 for my used 360. Not bad if you ask me. It will at least pay for Halo 3 and COD 4 like I thought it would.


----------



## Archangel

hmm..   any idea's then that xbox360 Zephyr (or however its called now) is released?  (i mean that black one, with basicly everything with it already)


----------



## bigsaucybob

Archangel said:


> hmm..   any idea's then that xbox360 Zephyr (or however its called now) is released?  (i mean that black one, with basicly everything with it already)



The Xbox 360 Elite is what I believe you are referring to. 

For all you MS Warranty concerned people, my solution was to SCREW MS Warranty and go with the Best Buy 2 Year Product Replacement Plan. It's $50 bucks but totally worth it.

I had one red ring of light every few times I would turn on my console, and it would freeze when playing one particular game. I brought it into Best Buy and had a brand new console in hand within 10 minutes. They didn't check my old box to see if everything was in it. I could have put a bunch of bricks in there and called it a day and had a free controller and hard drive.


----------



## Monoliths

I prefer the Xbox 360 by far.

The Wii was fun, but has very VERY few good games worth playing. The others suck completely.

PS3 looks beautiful but has crappy games as well.


----------



## Pck21

bigsaucybob said:


> The Xbox 360 Elite is what I believe you are referring to.
> 
> For all you MS Warranty concerned people, my solution was to SCREW MS Warranty and go with the Best Buy 2 Year Product Replacement Plan. It's $50 bucks but totally worth it.
> 
> I had one red ring of light every few times I would turn on my console, and it would freeze when playing one particular game. I brought it into Best Buy and had a brand new console in hand within 10 minutes. They didn't check my old box to see if everything was in it. I could have put a bunch of bricks in there and called it a day and had a free controller and hard drive.



Well you're one of the lucky ones. I worked at Best Buy for a brief time and they would NEVER honor any warranties. Actually that's one of the reasons I quit and also why they have a class action law suit against them. I wish I bought it at Costco because they will give you a new one no matter how old the thing is or what's wrong with it.


----------



## 12-Gauge

According to EB Games, the failure rate on the Xbox 360 could be as high as 30%! 

http://www.gwn.com/news/story.php/id/13201/Retailers_Claim_360_Failure_Rate_Is_Over_30.html


----------



## Pck21

12-Gauge said:


> According to EB Games, the failure rate on the Xbox 360 could be as high as 30%!
> 
> http://www.gwn.com/news/story.php/id/13201/Retailers_Claim_360_Failure_Rate_Is_Over_30.html



It wouldn't surprise me in the least if it was higher. 

By the way I bought the Core system and added all of my old stuff like hdd and cables to it. It's working fantastically so far. I also bought an intercooler made by Pelican which works like a charm. I played my 360 for about 4 hours straight yesterday and the thing was cool to the touch. I recommend that all 360 owners grab one if they can.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Pck21 said:


> Well you're one of the lucky ones. I worked at Best Buy for a brief time and they would NEVER honor any warranties. Actually that's one of the reasons I quit and also why they have a class action law suit against them. I wish I bought it at Costco because they will give you a new one no matter how old the thing is or what's wrong with it.



Thats really weird. They could not have made it any easier for me to replace my 360. 

Costco does have excellent return policies and stuff. They had a lifetime return policy on TV's but recently got rid of it.


----------



## Pck21

bigsaucybob said:


> Thats really weird. They could not have made it any easier for me to replace my 360.
> 
> Costco does have excellent return policies and stuff. They had a lifetime return policy on TV's but recently got rid of it.



Yea I worked in the computer department and it was the worst experience of my life. I can tell you horror story after horror story of what they do there and why I quit. Honestly, let me know and I'll post what happens behind the scenes. 

Here's a hint of what they do:

http://www.thenetworkadministrator.com/BestBuyTrickery.htm

Read that and you'll understand why I hate that place. The guy is definitely not exaggerating, we had this stuff done all the time.

Whatever you do, NEVER buy an extended warranty from them. That's how they make their money. They don't hike prices up, they just sell warranties and usually make up an excuse not to honor them. The last game I bought from them, and the last one I'll ever buy again, was Shadowrun for the 360. When I went to ring it up, the lady asked if I wanted a warranty on the game. I was taken back. She said, "It's only $60 so if your game is scratched or damaged, we'll replace it." What she failed to realize is the game itself is $60 and I could just go buy another one of it got damaged for that price. I stood there saying no to her for about a minute and a half. It was horrible. It's like a used car dealership.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> It's only $60 so if your game is scratched or damaged, we'll replace it." What she failed to realize is the game itself is $60 and I could just go buy another one of it got damaged for that price.



Lol. I once got offered a warranty for printer cartridges! I was thinking of bringing them back and saying "you won't believe this but I got them out the pack and they were empty"


----------



## Pck21

12-Gauge said:


> Lol. I once got offered a warranty for printer cartridges! I was thinking of bringing them back and saying "you won't believe this but I got them out the pack and they were empty"



Haha! 

I wish you did! I know that would have thrown a kink in their system. I can see it now...(flash back squiggly lines thingy)

You: "Yea man I can't believe this, they're all empty! It looks like someone actually sucked the ink out! I need to return these."

BB clerk: "Uh we....uh...never had anyone actually return ink cartridges with the warranty. We just take your money and laugh..."

You: "Come again?"

BB clerk: "What? Oh nothing. I'll be....right back..."

Clerk never returns...

And Scene!

Yea man they are unbelievable. 

*Word of warning to everyone who shops at Best Buy with high ticket items* ALWAYS check your receipts! Even though you tell them that you don't want the warranty, some associates will still charge you for it without you knowing! There was one associate who ALWAYS did this to people who bought laptops and desktop computers because the customer would always buy other things with the computer, so the receipt was so long that nobody noticed until they got home. They will not refund you the warranty! Our management would always look the other way on things like this...


----------



## 12-Gauge

> You: "Yea man I can't believe this, they're all empty! It looks like someone actually sucked the ink out! I need to return these."
> 
> BB clerk: "Uh we....uh...never had anyone actually return ink cartridges with the warranty. We just take your money and laugh..."
> 
> You: "Come again?"
> 
> BB clerk: "What? Oh nothing. I'll be....right back..."
> 
> Clerk never returns...



Lol. I must add that in this case it wasn't Best Buy, but the fact that anyone would seriously consider a warranty on a consumable product still amazes me. It's like offering a warranty for a carton of milk!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

360 owners, pray this doesn't happen to you....


----------



## Pck21

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> 360 owners, pray this doesn't happen to you....



That's what happened to me and apparently 30% of all 360 owners. It's called the "red rings of death." It's a hardware failure and you need to send it back for repair.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Pck21 said:


> That's what happened to me and apparently 30% of all 360 owners. It's called the "red rings of death." It's a hardware failure and you need to send it back for repair.



I know, thats just a video I took when my old 360 did that.


----------



## Pck21

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> I know, thats just a video I took when my old 360 did that.



Oh I got ya. Man it's a bad day when you're pumped for a game of COD 3 and then your 360 pulls that on you. I was so disappointed!


----------



## grimxx

Pck21 said:


> Yea I worked in the computer department and it was the worst experience of my life. I can tell you horror story after horror story of what they do there and why I quit. Honestly, let me know and I'll post what happens behind the scenes.
> 
> Here's a hint of what they do:
> 
> http://www.thenetworkadministrator.com/BestBuyTrickery.htm
> 
> Read that and you'll understand why I hate that place. The guy is definitely not exaggerating, we had this stuff done all the time.
> 
> Whatever you do, NEVER buy an extended warranty from them. That's how they make their money. They don't hike prices up, they just sell warranties and usually make up an excuse not to honor them. The last game I bought from them, and the last one I'll ever buy again, was Shadowrun for the 360. When I went to ring it up, the lady asked if I wanted a warranty on the game. I was taken back. She said, "It's only $60 so if your game is scratched or damaged, we'll replace it." What she failed to realize is the game itself is $60 and I could just go buy another one of it got damaged for that price. I stood there saying no to her for about a minute and a half. It was horrible. It's like a used car dealership.



rofl I would have knocked the shit out of those cashers if they kept asking me the same question every time but thats just how business are today you can't really blame the workers there they are just doing there job


----------



## Pck21

grimxx said:


> rofl I would have knocked the shit out of those cashers if they kept asking me the same question every time but thats just how business are today you can't really blame the workers there they are just doing there job



Yea they are forced to ask because that's how they make their money. I'll never forget the day when a manager, not my manager, took me aside and told me that the warranty is the cash cow of Best Buy and is the only way they take a profit.


----------



## tlarkin

Pck21 said:


> Yea they are forced to ask because that's how they make their money. I'll never forget the day when a manager, not my manager, took me aside and told me that the warranty is the cash cow of Best Buy and is the only way they take a profit.



extended warrantys are pure profit, you aren't selling a product you are selling a service, and a lot of times most people don't use them.  On top of that the warranty facilitator is generally backed by an insurance company, which is pretty much scamming the world's population for money in the first place.

Having worked with many extended warranty companies with electronics in my day I can honestly say I hated dealing with them.  They always tried to make me replaced broken stuff with the cheapest possible replacement item.  I always fought with them beind the scenes for the benefit of our customers, to make sure they were getting a replacement item that met all the features their previous item had.


----------



## Pck21

tlarkin said:


> extended warrantys are pure profit, you aren't selling a product you are selling a service, and a lot of times most people don't use them.  On top of that the warranty facilitator is generally backed by an insurance company, which is pretty much scamming the world's population for money in the first place.
> 
> Having worked with many extended warranty companies with electronics in my day I can honestly say I hated dealing with them.  They always tried to make me replaced broken stuff with the cheapest possible replacement item.  I always fought with them beind the scenes for the benefit of our customers, to make sure they were getting a replacement item that met all the features their previous item had.



Oh I understand the concept of the warranty and profit but it's when you don't even honor your warranty or charge the warranty without consent or acknowledgment that I have a problem with.


----------



## tlarkin

back on topic.

Picked up two items for my Wii last week

1)  Nyko dual remote charger and batteries w/ custom rubber grip for the wii remote.  Easily worth the $30 I paid for it.  Great product.

2)  RE 4 Wii edition

Now, I had previously owned a game cube, and previously owned Resident Evil 4 on GC and had actually beaten every aspect of the game.  It was one of the best games to come out on consoles for a few years IMHO, and is probably one of the best survival/horror games ever made.  That being said, when I played it on the game cube I just played the game all the way through.  Now, on the Wii, I actually experienced the game.  This is where the Wii will have game play like no other gaming console system.  I can easily aim by moving the remote in any direction on the screen.  Reloading is as easy as just flicking the remote up and down.  Swinging the knife is the same way.  The controls took a full over haul with full support of the wii remote/nunchuck combo.  I was easily running around and shooting all over the screen with ease.  The game is soooooooooo much better on the Wii I can't even stress how great it is.  In previous versions Leon moved a bit sluggish at times, and even though the controls aren't perfect on the wii (still no jump back or jump to the side, and no moving and shooting), but are probably some of the better ones I have ever played from a third person perspective.  Reloading is great, aiming is awesome.  I can't wait for the new exclusive Wii release of Resident Evil.  Using the Knife in this version actually isn't all that bad, and on occasion I have actually used it when out of ammo at the absolute worst possible timing.  A quick swipe of the knife and then I can run a few paces back to reload my next magazine into my firearm.  

Even though RE4 is an older game, which many have probably played and probably beaten several times over to unlock all the extra stuff, it is still worth picking up and spending $30 to play the Wii version.


----------



## KookieMunzta

I loved PS2, but I'm not a very big fan of PS3..now maybe when the system is a little cheaper..we'll talk  
I love my 360, that's what I voted for. Online gameplay is aweseome, love the marketplace capabilities....


----------



## blackwar

playstation is best gaming console ever..	
graphic
1080p
bluray memory
psn(classic games for ps3 version)
it runs ps1 and ps2 games.
it=ps1+ps2+ps3


----------



## Aastii

holy crap epic revival 

360 is best imo

this thread should stay dead also imo


----------



## blackwar

hah  im sorry i wasnt attention


----------



## Aastii

blackwar said:


> hah  im sorry i wasnt attention



haha its fun to see when this happens


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

i hate the Wii --->>> if i wanna move around then i will go out side with mi friends to the park or somewhere cool . I DONT WANNA GO JOGGING IN MY LIVING ROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

